# Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?



## Oberst Klink (19. November 2013)

*Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Guten Abend Leute!

Ich will von euch wissen, was ihr von der sogenannten "Political Correctness" haltet! Dazu habe Ich euch eine Umfrage erstellt, in der ihr euren Standpunkt wählen könnt. 

Mich interessiert sehr, was ihr von PC haltet, ob ihr selbst versucht politisch korrekt zu sein, oder ob euch das Thema eher kalt lässt.

Damit auch jeder weiß, was mit "Political Correctness" gemeint ist: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politische_Korrektheit


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ich finde es oft einfach nur übertrieben. Hatte mal einen schwarzen Mitschüler und es war völlig ok 'schwarz' zu sagen. Er selbst verwendet den Ausdruck. Wenn dann irgendwelche Lehrer mit 'afroamerikanisch' oder ähnlichem Quark ankamen und ich extra NEIN! gesagt habe, dann ging die Party los. Man soll es halt nicht übertreiben.
Bin selbst Russlanddeutcher und wurde von engsten Kumpels manchmal mit "yo russe!" angequatscht. Finde das überhaupt nicht komisch und habe nix dagegen. Lachten auch ziemlich viel gemeinsam. Im Unterricht musste man sich wieder von irgendwelchen Referendaren anhören, dass das ja sooo falsch ist und man das nicht sagt.

Da weiß man irgendwann überhaupt nicht was man sagen darf und was nicht. Giltst dann manchmal sogar als 'rechts', nur weil du diese scheiß PC nicht einhällst.


----------



## Monsjo (19. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ich habe einen extremst schwarzen Humor und genieße ihn auch. 

Aber hier gebe ich mir Mühe und lasse es.


----------



## Icedaft (19. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Mit PC ist es wie mit allen Dingen im Leben: "Maß halten."


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Aber hier gebe ich mir Mühe und lasse es.



So ergeht es mir hier manchmal auch(aber auch generell im Netz). 
Ich mach da lieber keine Witzchen, da andere Leute nicht wissen(wie denn auch) wie ich das meine^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ich bin dagegen und halte das in vielen Situationen übertrieben.

Damit sich ja keiner benachteiligt fühlt, muss man zu allem und jedem immer und überall sämtliche Formen abdecken. (m/w usw.)
Das ist in meinen Augen nervige, langeweilige Zeitverschwendung die wir einzelnen wichtigtuern zu verdanken haben.

Und bei anderen Dingen wirkt PC einfach nur als Spaßbremse.
Dies darf man nicht sagen, darüber macht man keine Witze, das ist nicht witzig, jenes nicht lustig.... blablabla 
Ja mein Gott, soll ich mich im Wald vergraben gehen und bloß keinen Spaß mehr haben? Könnte ja irgendjemand diskrimminieren.


----------



## Stueppi (19. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Die Deutschen Politiker übertreiben es damit maßlos und das Volk (Wir) müssen dann drunter leiden weil nicht wirklich viele der selben meinung sind. Die Nazi Zeit ist lange vorbei und wir müssen es echt nicht mehr jeder Ethnischen Gruppe recht machen. Speziel was den Islam angeht.

Achtung, meine Meinung muss nicht jedem passen und kann leicht mit Rassismus verwechselt werden!

Kleines Beispiel:
Wir brauchen keine Islamischen Feiertage in Deutschland und Moslems dürfen sich ruhig in Deutschland an die Gesetzlichen Feiertage halten, ihre gehören nicht dazu und brauchen deshalb auch keine extra Wurst um Blau zu machen oder um Schule zu Schwänzen. Ich kanns garnicht brauchen wenn irgendwelche uninformierte, zum Volk hin Taube Politiker dann sagen: "Ist OK, ihr habt dann Frei. Wenns euch hilft übernehmen wir eure Feiertage zu unseren Gesetzlichen."

Ich bin wirklich keiner der was gegen Kulturaustausch hat, ich befürworte das sogar, aber dieses Political Correctness in Deutschland wirkt eher wie ein zwangahftes Nazi image loswerddesaster und macht es zu leicht dinge zu Fordern die der Rest Deutschlands vieleicht garnicht will. 
Wenn man aber einmal was dagegen sagen will herrscht überall sofort wieder Empörung.


ps. wenn das für manch einen zu Extrem sein sollte kann ein Mod das ruhig wieder löschen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Es gibt wirklich Fälle, wo "Political Correctness" zu absurden Situationen führt. Z.B. wurde ja die StVo so überarbeitet, dass sie "Gender-neutral" ist. Deshalb heißen Autofahrer nicht mehr Autofahrer, sondern Autofahrende, Radfahrer heißen Radfahrende und Fußgänger ZuFußgehende. 

Dazu hier ein Artikel: Neue geschlechtsneutrale StVO: Dummdeutsch im Straßenverkehr - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und noch so ein Fall: Aus Kinderbüchern sollen Begriffe wie "*****" oder "Zigeuner" entfernt und durch politisch Korrekte Begriffe ersetzt werden.

Der Artikel dazu: Warum Kinderbücher politisch korrekt umgeschrieben werden - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und neulich erst: Politiker der Linken forderten, dass man den Sankt Martinstag abschafft und ihn durch das "Sonne Mond und Sterne Fest" ersetzen, damit sich die Moslems in Deutschland nicht diskriminiert fühlen. 

Linke wollen Martinstag abschaffen | Politik

Edit:

 Ich sehe gerade, dass das N-Wort zensiert wurde, "Zigeuner" jedoch nicht. Jetzt wäre es interessant, wieso "N*ger" schlimmer sein soll als "Zigeuner". 
Meiner Auffassung nach sehe Ich keinen Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Begriffen. "N*ger" leitet sich ja vom lateinischen "negro" für schwarz ab, somit würde "N*ger" einfach "Schwarzer" bedeuten. 
Die Abwandlung "N*gger" dagegen, ist ja als Schimpfwort zu verstehen. So viel ist klar. 
Abgesehen davon: Wenn Ich einen Schwarzen jetzt als "Farbigen" bezeichne, ist das dann besser als "N*ger"? Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen großen Unterschied, ob Ich "N*ger", "Schwarzer" oder "Farbiger" sage. Ich kann ja eigentlich nicht wissen, wie sich Derjenige fühlt, wenn Ich ihn als "Farbigen" bezeichne. Vielleicht ist das für ihn ja genau so in Ordnung wie wenn Ich "N*ger" sage. Oder er stört sich an beiden Begriffen. 

Was Ich damit sagen will: Die PC geht teilweise so weit, dass sie den Betroffenen vorschreibt, wann und durch welches Wort sie sich gekränkt zu fühlen haben und wann nicht. 
Und irgendwie nimmt die PC den Leuten auch ein Teil der Selbstbestimmung. Jeder kann doch selbst entscheiden, durch welches Wort er sich beleidigt fühlt. Somit entmündigt die PC die Leute ja ein Stück weit.


----------



## Keksdose12 (19. November 2013)

Das erinnert mich an eine physik stunde von mir 

Der lehrer (cooler mann) fragte nach einem kleinen, schwarzen schraubenzieher: 

"wo is denn der kleine schwarze ?" 

Und dann steht doch tatsächlich ein kumpel von mir auf (er war halt klein und schwarz) und sagte: "hier, herr ****" selten so gelacht ^^

Oder ein anderer kommt halt aus polen und is dann teilweise der polack.

Aber wir sind alle cool zueinander 

Diese ganze pc sache finde ich sehr übertrieben und feste umbenennen oder das wort n.e.g.e.r ( <-- vergesst es ich lass mich jetzt nicht zensieren ) aus kinderbüchern zu streichen finde ich nicht gut will bestimmt keiner der bereits verstorbenen autoren.


----------



## Gast20190124 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Durch PC wird nur jeder Interessenvertretung ihre 15min Ruhm verschafft, die sie brauchen um nicht komplett von der Bildfläche zu verschwinden. Wenn PC durch den gesunden Menschenverstand ersetzt wird, würde es hier einfacher zugehen. Der zwanghafte Drang des öffentlichen Lebens es jeder noch so kleinen Minderheit recht zu machen ist widerlich.

Und wenn Muslime sich von unseren Feiertagen eingeschüchtert fühlen,  müssen sie diese ja nicht wahrnehmen sondern  können arbeiten wie an jedem anderen Tag.


PC erzeugt nur künstlich Grenzen, wo eigentl keine sein müssten. Wenn ich aufpassen muss wie ich mit einem schwarzen oder muslimischen Kollegen spreche, erzeuge ich automatisch eine Hemmschwelle, die ich zu anderen Kollegen nicht haben muss.


----------



## derP4computer (19. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ich rede halt wie ich bin.
Wenn sich dann ein Schwarz-Afrikaner oder ein Heimatloser-Balkanese oder Wolga-Deutsch-Russe gekränkt fühlt, ist das doch nicht mein Problem.
Mein Nachbar ist Muselmane und macht da auch kein Geheimnis draus, mein Freund kommt aus Russland und meine Eltern aus Polen.
Ich würde es Polska-Correctness nennen ......!


----------



## jamie (19. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ist allein schon aus dem Grund bescheuert, da sie i.d.R. dem Hauptziel der Sprache als Kommunikationsmittel wiederstrebt: Effizienz.
Außerdem wird eine Sache davon nicht besser, dass ich sie blümeranter ausdrücke. Viel mehr sollte man so miteinander umgehen, dass  sich niemand diskriminiert fühlt, auch wenn man z.B. spaßhaft inkorrekt ist. Wenn ich inkorrekte Wörter benutze, dann auch nicht, weil ich mich über eine Person lustig mache, sondern über die Vorurteile, die andere ihr gegenüber haben, somit ist sie für mich gar kein Werkzeug der Diskriminierung, sondern symbolisiert eher das Gegenteil, den Zusammenhalt. Wenn man darüber dann auch noch lachen kann, dann haben wir doch wirklich was erreicht. Auch ohne umständlich rumzupalabern.


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich Fälle, wo "Political Correctness" zu absurden Situationen führt. Z.B. wurde ja die StVo so überarbeitet, dass sie "Gender-neutral" ist. Deshalb heißen Autofahrer nicht mehr Autofahrer, sondern Autofahrende, Radfahrer heißen Radfahrende und Fußgänger ZuFußgehende.
> 
> Dazu hier ein Artikel: Neue geschlechtsneutrale StVO: Dummdeutsch im Straßenverkehr - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...


 Früher hieß es ja auch Negerkuss. Dann hat sich irgendjemand gekränkt gefühlt und jetzt muss es Schokokuss heißen.
Beschwer ich mich etwa weil es beim Bäcker Weißbrot gibt? 
Genauso wie jetzt afaik Zigeunersoße und so ohne Zigeuner im Namen auskommen muss.

Ich glaub ich mach jetzt auch einen künstlichen Aufstand deswegen. Das hat gefälligst minimal pigmentiertes Weizengebäck zu heißen. Ich fühle mich bei jedem Brötcheneinkauf diskrimminiert.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (19. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ich halte von PC nicht sehr viel. Da ich aber so ein netter Kerl bin () und meine Mitmenschen nicht verärgern will, verhalte ich mich in der Öffentlichkeit weitgehend politisch korrekt.


----------



## mds51 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

[x] Ich bin gegen PC und halte sie in vielen Situationen für übertrieben. 

Es kommt immer auf die Sitution und dein Gegenüber an. 
Aber ich versuch schon nicht beleidigend zu sein. Bin aber ein sehr direkter Typ, mit gewöhnungsbedürftigem Humor, mit dem viele nicht klarkommen 

Aber allem in allem ist es viel zu übertrieben. Bestes Beispiel: Sinti & Roma wollen den Begriff "Zigeunersauße" abschaffen.
Ich meine wie peinlich ist das denn.. 
Dann stehste das nächste mal in der Kantine: "Ich hätte gern ein Schnitzel mit Sinti & Roma-Sauße" oder sowas..
Alles hat seine Grenzen.


----------



## Stueppi (20. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



john201050 schrieb:


> Früher hieß es ja auch Negerkuss. Dann hat sich irgendjemand gekränkt gefühlt und jetzt muss es Schokokuss heißen.
> Beschwer ich mich etwa weil es beim Bäcker Weißbrot gibt?
> Genauso wie jetzt afaik Zigeunersoße und so ohne Zigeuner im Namen auskommen muss.
> 
> Ich glaub ich mach jetzt auch einen künstlichen Aufstand deswegen. Das hat gefälligst minimal pigmentiertes Weizengebäck zu heißen. Ich fühle mich bei jedem Brötcheneinkauf diskrimminiert.



Vergiss nicht die Afroamerikanischen Deutschen die sich über Schwarzbrot aufregen dürfen.


----------



## Supeq (20. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Die Idee hinter "PC" ist ja okay, von wegen Anti-Diskriminierung und so ... aber im richtigen Leben macht man sich doch nur lächerlich wenn man jetzt ein Sinti & Roma Schnitzel bestellt und zum Nachtisch einen Maximalpigmentierter-Kuss ist.
In diesen Fällen sind mMn die politisch korrekten Begriffe viel diskriminierender!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Zur Umfrage mit vier mal "mag ich nicht/scheiß ich drauf" und einmal "find ich toll" sage ich mal nichts 




john201050 schrieb:


> Früher hieß es ja auch Negerkuss. Dann hat sich irgendjemand gekränkt gefühlt und jetzt muss es Schokokuss heißen.
> Beschwer ich mich etwa weil es beim Bäcker Weißbrot gibt?
> Genauso wie jetzt afaik Zigeunersoße und so ohne Zigeuner im Namen auskommen muss.


 
Schwarzbrot heißt übrigens auch weiterhin Schwarzbrot - weil "schwarz" und "weiß" nun einmal die Wahre bezeichnen. Negerküssen haben aber nichts mit Negern zu tun und Zigeunersoße nichts mit Zigeunern (aber mit Vorurteilen gegenüber Sinti und Roma).
Ob man deswegen alles aktiv umbennen muss, hängt letztlich von der Gesellschaft ab - und leider muss man Sagen: Manchmal ist es angebracht. Dieser Thread beinhaltet ja schon ein paar mustergültige Beispiele dafür, dass einige Leute null Probleme damit haben, ihre Mitmenschen zu kränken/anzugreifen/beleidigen/etc. . Daraus ergibt sich dann umgekehrt der Bedarf, den öffentlichen Sprachgebrauch (Produktnamen, Kinderbücher, etc.) anzupassen, damit es sich wenigstens die nächste Generation abgewöhnt.

Was den Verfechtern von PC abgeht, ist aber oftmals jegliches Verständnis für Sprache und wie sie sich bildet. Viele Wörter, die man versucht, aus dem Sprachgebrauch zu drängen, haben ihre negative Konotation eben nicht aus der Vergangenheit. Sondern aus der Gegenwart.
Wenn ich durchsetze, dunkelhäutige Einwohner Afrikas und deren Nachfahren nicht mehr "Moren" zu nennen, dann verabschiedet sich damit ein Begriff aus dem Sprachgebrauch, der wiederwärtigste, rassistische Kolonialvorstellung am Leben hielt 
Wenn ich aber "Behinderter" durch "Person mit Behinderung" ersetze durch "Person mit Besonderheit" durch "Person mit besonderer Begabung" ersetze ..., dann bringt das rein gar nicht. Solange die Leute negativ über jemanden denken, nützt ein neues Wort nichts - es erhält nach kurzer Zeit die gleiche Bedeutung, denn diese Bedeutung ist beabsichtigt. Sprache kann nur Änderungen im Geiste wiederspiegeln, aber sie nicht hervorufen. (siehe auch Durchgenderung...)

Letztlich sind solche Aktionen imho sogar negativ. Sie bringen den weiterhin Diskriminierten nichts, dafür aber das Konzept PC allgemein in die Kritik (siehe obige Posts  ). Weswegen einige Leute "schon aus Prinzip" hochdiskrimiernde Worte weiterverwenden, die ihren ursprünglichen Kontext eigentlich verloren haben und ausgemustert werden könnten.


(Weiteres Problem, dass ab und zu mal auftritt: Man vergisst schlicht, ein neues Wort zu finden. "N e g e r" z.B. wurde von Rassisten über Jahrzehnte massiv als diskriminierender Begriff im Rahmen von Unter/Übermensch-Konzepten missbraucht. Dieses Relikt zu beseitigen und das Ende der Verachtung in die Sprache einfließen zu lassen, wäre durchaus willkommen.
Dummerweise war es die ganze Zeit über aber auch die einzige Bezeichnung für einen aus Zentralafrika stammenden Phänotyp - und damit die einzige einfache Möglichkeit, derartige Charaktere z.B. in Büchern zu beschreiben. Für diese Funktion gibt es bis heute keinen Ersatz, denn es gibt viele arabisch-stämmige "Afrikaner", die meisten ex-negroiden sind eher braun denn "schwarz", was aber auf australische Aborgines zutrifft, "Afro-Amerikaner" gibts per Definition nur in Amerika - und seinerzeit eine diskriminierende Abgrenzung zu uneingeschränkten "Amerikanern". "Maximal pigmentiert" kombiniert sogar beides: Lässt viele aus, trifft Ureinwohner anderer Kontinente und definiert diese Personen in jedem Fall als Abweichung von einem Idealzustand. Vergleiche "Pigmentflecken" und ähnliches in der Kosmetik.)


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zur Umfrage mit vier mal "mag ich nicht/scheiß ich drauf" und einmal "find ich toll" sage ich mal nichts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Also ich würd die Umfrage so interpretieren:

[ ] Ich finde das gut und halte mich natürlich dran
[ ] Ich bin skeptisch, halte mich aber trotzdem dran
[ ] Ich bin dagegen, (versuche) mich aber trotzdem dran zu halten. (um niemanden zu verärgern/beleidigen)
[ ] Ich bin dagegen, und halte mich da auch nur dran wenns mir gerade passt.
[ ] Das Thema geht mir sonstwo vorbei. (was ja nicht heißt, das man sich nicht daran hält)

Ist doch relativ ausgeglichen. Es wird einfach die Meinung darüber und der Umgang damit in einer Umfrage abgefragt. Das es da mehr Möglichkeiten mit dagegen gibt ist ja klar. Denn man wird ja dazu gezwungen. 
Findet man das gut gibts ja praktisch nur ein Verhalten. Ist man allerdings dagegen kann man sich unterschiedlich verhalten. Entweder man hält sich einfach trotzdem dran oder man lässt es. Mischformen gibts natürlich auch noch.


Dann zum restlichen Post.
Für mich ist N.e.g.e.r absolut keine Beleidigung. N|gger wäre eine. Genau so wie Zigeuner für mich keine Beleidigung ist.
Sind für mich Bezeichnungen für bestimmte Gruppen. Und vor allem sind sie etabliert sowie kurz und knapp. Man kann natürlich auch aus einem Wort: "Zigeuner" drei Wörter "Sinti und Roma" machen. Das macht die Sprache bestimmt sehr effizient. 
Ich sag auch schwarzer und nicht n.eger, aber afaik darf man nicht mal schwarzer sagen. Wieso denn nicht? Es heißt ja auch weißer und schwarzer ist eine einfache und treffende Beschreibung der Hautfarbe. Aber nein, ich muss "minimal pigmentierter" sagen.

Ich bin übrigens kein rechter ausländerfeindlicher oder so. Ich bin nur faul und möglichst effizient.
Ich hab auch kein Problem damit ein "weißbrot" zu sein weil ich eben weiß bin oder ein "Krauts" als deutscher. Das mit dem Krauts finde ich sogar ganz lustig. Als humorbehinderter wichtigtuer müsste ich deswegen gleiche einen küstlichen Aufstand machen.


----------



## Seeefe (20. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



john201050 schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens kein rechter ausländerfeindlicher oder so. Ich bin nur faul und möglichst effizient.
> Ich hab auch kein Problem damit ein "weißbrot" zu sein weil ich eben weiß bin oder ein "Krauts" als deutscher. Das mit dem Krauts finde ich sogar ganz lustig. Als humorbehinderter wichtigtuer müsste ich deswegen gleiche einen küstlichen Aufstand machen.



Also mir ist es ja neu, das Beleidigungen (in dem Fall *****) anscheinend bei einigen Leuten nur dafür benutzt werden um anscheinend Effizienter zu kommunizieren. Ist doch völliger SChwachsinn.

Genau wie es völlig banal ist, alles nur aus seiner Sicht zu sehen. Zu sagen, für mich ist das Wort X und Y keine Beleidigung und sich damit das Recht zu nehmen die Menschen trotzdem so zu nennen ist doch arg . Nur weil es für jemanden selbst keine Beleidigung ist, nehmen wir mal wie oben schon erwähnt *****, heißt es ja nicht, das es für die andere Person auch keine Beleidigung darstellt. 

Die Schwarze Bevölkerung unserer Erde hat während der Imperialzeit halt einiges einstecken müssen, oder gibts einen Teil in unserer Menschheitsgeschichte, wo die Schwarzen (Schwarz kann man meiner Meinung nach ruhig sagen, kenne auch keinen afrikanisch Stämmigen Menschen in meinem Umfeld, der sich bei dem Wort Schwarz auf den SChlips getreten fühlt) die weißen verskalvt haben oder? 
Nun sowas verdaut sich halt nicht in mehreren Jahrzehnten/hunderten. 


Aber anscheinend finden es ja einige "Effizienter" jemanden, der anders Aussieht, riecht, sich verhält mit einer Beleidigung zu beschreiben, statt einfach seinen Grips einzuschalten. Denn zwischen Schwarzer und ***** liegt bei vielen, mE verständlicher Weise, ein großer Unterschied. Man könnte ja auch einfach dunkelhäutig sagen, wenn man den das äußere beschreiben möchte, aber...das ist wohl wieder zu ineffizient oder?


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Also mir ist es ja neu, das Beleidigungen (in dem Fall *****) anscheinend bei einigen Leuten nur dafür benutzt werden um anscheinend Effizienter zu kommunizieren. Ist doch völliger SChwachsinn.
> 
> Genau wie es völlig banal ist, alles nur aus seiner Sicht zu sehen. Zu sagen, für mich ist das Wort X und Y keine Beleidigung und sich damit das Recht zu nehmen die Menschen trotzdem so zu nennen ist doch arg . Nur weil es für jemanden selbst keine Beleidigung ist, nehmen wir mal wie oben schon erwähnt *****, heißt es ja nicht, das es für die andere Person auch keine Beleidigung darstellt.
> 
> ...


 Öhm, hier geht es grad darum, wie ich das finde, nicht was ist tue.

Ich halte das teilweise für übertrieben, halte mich aber trotzdem dran.
Wie gesagt sehe *ich *das nicht als Beleidigung. Das das andere Leute anders sehen, weiß ich und respektier ich auch. Deswegen versuche ich auch mich an PC zu halen.
Schon gar nicht benutz ich solche Begriffe gegenüber Leuten die das auch als Beleidigung sehen. Ich will niemanden verärgern oder beleidigen.

Aber wenn man z.B. mit Kumpels am Grillen ist, dann ist es doch viel effizienter zu fragen ob einem jemand die Zigeunersoße reichen kann und nicht ob einem jemand die Sinti und Roma Soße reichen kann. Und auch nicht ob einem  jemand die Soße ganz da hinten zwischen Gewürz- und Curryketchup direkt neben dem Chillisenf reichen kann.


Aber jetz mal wieder weg von der Geschichte. Wenn bestimmte Leute nicht so genannt werden wollen respektier ich das und halte mich auch dran. Auch wenn ich nicht versteh wieso sie das überhaupt als Beleidigung empfinden. Sie wollen das eben so und naja, mach ich dann halt auch.
Ich bin ja der Meinung das es teilweise übertrieben ist. Damit meinte ich aber eigentlich garnicht das mit den Dunkelhäutigen.
Aber das zwanghaft alles plötzlich so umgeschrieben wird das es geschlechtsneutral ist nervt doch etwas. Und da ist es teilweise wirklich übertrieben. Das mit der neuen StVO war ein gutes Beispiel.


----------



## derP4computer (20. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



> (Schwarz kann man meiner Meinung nach ruhig sagen, kenne auch keinen  afrikanisch Stämmigen Menschen in meinem Umfeld, der sich bei dem Wort  Schwarz auf den Schlips getreten fühlt)


Es muss heissen "ein stark pigmentierter Mensch".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



john201050 schrieb:


> > FULLQUOTE FTW!!!!
> 
> 
> Also ich würd die Umfrage so interpretieren:



Umfragen sollten aber keiner Interpretation bedürfen. Davon gibts schon beim Umfrageergebnis zu Genüge.
Und z.B. deine Interpretation, dass sowohl Option 1 wie auch 2 das gleiche praktische Verhalten bezeichnen, obwohl sie ausdrücklich anders formuliert sind, ist wohl äußerst weit hergeholt



> Für mich ist N.e.g.e.r absolut keine Beleidigung.



Tjo - Beleidigungen sind aber nunmal nicht darüber definiert, wie der Aussprechende sie empfindet.



> Sind für mich Bezeichnungen für bestimmte Gruppen. Und vor allem sind sie etabliert sowie kurz und knapp. Man kann natürlich auch aus einem Wort: "Zigeuner" drei Wörter "Sinti und Roma" machen. Das macht die Sprache bestimmt sehr effizient.



Wenn man Volksgruppen, die sich vielfach unterscheiden, zusammenfasst und nach einem Lebensstil benennt, der sie mehrheitlich nicht nachgehen, soll das effiziente Sprache sein? 



> Es heißt ja auch weißer


Eigentlich nicht. (auch wenn es weniger kritisch ist, da es unter dieser Bezeichnung bislang nirgendwo weit verbreitete, staatliche Repression und Verfolgung gab)



> Das mit dem Krauts finde ich sogar ganz lustig. Als humorbehinderter wichtigtuer müsste ich deswegen gleiche einen küstlichen Aufstand machen.



"Krauts" wurden nie als ~Tiere eingestuft.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Also mir ist es ja neu, das Beleidigungen (in dem Fall *****) anscheinend bei einigen Leuten nur dafür benutzt werden um anscheinend Effizienter zu kommunizieren. Ist doch völliger SChwachsinn.



Vielleicht sollte ich es mal ausprobieren, meinen "Produktionsverantwortlichen" effizienter mit "Arsch" zu bezeichnen 




john201050 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man z.B. mit Kumpels am Grillen ist, dann ist es doch viel effizienter zu fragen ob einem jemand die Zigeunersoße reichen kann und nicht ob einem jemand die Sinti und Roma Soße reichen kann.



Wie eben gerade erwähnt: Eine scharfe Soße mit hohem Paprikaanteil hat rein gar nichts mit Sinti oder Roma zu tun. Die bisherige Bezeichnung ist schlichtweg falsch (vergl. "Toast Hawaii") - und greift einen vorbelasteten Begriff auf. So als würde man ein in der Flame gegrilltes Steak als "Filet Nlgger" auf die Karte setzen.



> Auch wenn ich nicht versteh wieso sie das überhaupt als Beleidigung empfinden. Sie wollen das eben so und naja, mach ich dann halt auch.



Das Grundproblem der meisten derartigen Bezeichnungen ist, dass sie einen Menschen auf sein äußeres oder seine Herkunft reduzieren. Das ist normal schon nicht bei allen beliebt und in diesem Fall sind es durchweg Herkünfte/Aussehen, die in der Vergangenheit Anlass genug für Unterdrückung, Rechtsentzug und Mord waren.



> Aber das zwanghaft alles plötzlich so umgeschrieben wird das es geschlechtsneutral ist nervt doch etwas. Und da ist es teilweise wirklich übertrieben. Das mit der neuen StVO war ein gutes Beispiel.



Zumal sehr oft eine mitnichten geschlechtsneutrale Bezeichnung rauskommt, sondern eine feminisierte...
(DIE) "Kraftfahrende" (Person)


----------



## Gast20190124 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Was hat eine Zigeunersc mit Diskriminierung zu tun? Seit jeher werden Speisen zu Ehren einer Person o.ä. benannt: Filet Wellington, Sandwich, Bœuf Stroganof etc... es macht gar keinen Sinn Speisen einen Namen zu geben,der anwidert oder an eine widerliche Sache erinnern soll. Und dadurch das die Namen politisch gesäubert werden, sind sie nicht  weniger lecker. Auguste Escoffier hat sie schon 1903 im Guide Culinaire erwähnt...

Im Zuge solcher Belanglosigkeiten wie die Namen einiger Speisen oder was auch immer, geht wirklicher Rassismus unter. Es ist übrigens das geleiche wie beim Sexismus: im Verlauf des "#Aufschrei" wurde soviel Unwichtiges verbreitet, nur die, die darunter leiden mussten gingen unter


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

"Zigeuner" ist aber keine Person. Sondern ein abwertender Begriff für Wanderarbeiter in Europa.


----------



## Gast20190124 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Zigeuner" ist aber keine Person. Sondern ein abwertender Begriff für Wanderarbeiter in Europa.



Es ist und bleibt eine nicht diskutierenswerte Belanglosigkeit. Denn wenn sich erst im hachhinein etabliert das z.B. eine Herkunftsbezeichnung durch Umgangssprache zu einem Stereortyp wird, kann man gar nichts iwie benennen


----------



## Monsjo (21. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Naja, nur weil wir es früher benutzt haben muss man es nicht jetzt nutzen. 

Solange es schwarzer Humor ist passt es mMn, aber ernst gemeint ist sowas schon eine ziemliche Beleidigung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



carlson_hb schrieb:


> Es ist und bleibt eine nicht diskutierenswerte Belanglosigkeit.


 
Wenn du hier nicht disktuieren willst, dann verlasse doch einfach den Thread


----------



## Z28LET (22. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ich gehe garantiert nicht in der Öffentlichkeit auf jemanden zu und sage, Hallo Herr N.eger... Sowas sollte klar sein!

Für mich sind Schaumküsse mit Schokoladenüberzug aber immer N.egerküsse oder Mohrenköpfe, auch die Zigeunersoße esse ich zu einem Schnitzel ganz gerne mal.


----------



## Icedaft (22. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Dann müsste "Kinderwurst" ja auch verboten werden, auch wenn es hier umgangssprachlich für feine Fleischwurst verwendet wird...


----------



## mülla1 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann müsste "Kinderwurst" ja auch verboten werden, auch wenn es hier umgangssprachlich für feine Fleischwurst verwendet wird...


 
 

ich finds übertrieben was in deutschland abgezogen wird. PC hin oder her aber irgendwo sollte auch mal ein bisschen verhältnissmäßigkeit bewahrt werden. Diese namensänderungen in den büchern, oder auch auf nahrungsmitteln halte ich für gänzlich übertrieben und ich frage mich wo uns das hinführen wird.
wenn man dann noch in der zeitung liest das in einem berliner stadtteil mit hohem imigrantenanteil zur weihnachtszeit keine weihnachtsbäume mehr aufgestellt werden um ja keinem auf den schlips zu treten hörts echt bei mir auf. genauso wie ein cruzifix in einer schule diskriminierend sein soll wenn man nicht christlichen glaubens ist!? ich bitte euch .. sowas an den haaren herbeigezogenes.. 
komischerweise kommen immer mehr von diesen diskussionen auf. keine ahnung woran das liegt.. vielleicht haben viele leute auch einfach zu viel langeweile.
das problem von meiner seite dabei ist dann das man gegen die argumentationen dieser leute ja partut nichts sagen darf. man stellt sich ja gleich selbst ins rechts gerichtete abseits dadurch.


----------



## Gast20190124 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



mülla schrieb:


> ich finds übertrieben was in deutschland abgezogen wird. PC hin oder her aber irgendwo sollte auch mal ein bisschen verhältnissmäßigkeit bewahrt werden. Diese namensänderungen in den büchern, oder auch auf nahrungsmitteln halte ich für gänzlich übertrieben und ich frage mich wo uns das hinführen wird.
> wenn man dann noch in der zeitung liest das in einem berliner stadtteil mit hohem imigrantenanteil zur weihnachtszeit keine weihnachtsbäume mehr aufgestellt werden um ja keinem auf den schlips zu treten hörts echt bei mir auf. genauso wie ein cruzifix in einer schule diskriminierend sein soll wenn man nicht christlichen glaubens ist!? ich bitte euch .. sowas an den haaren herbeigezogenes..
> komischerweise kommen immer mehr von diesen diskussionen auf. keine ahnung woran das liegt.. vielleicht haben viele leute auch einfach zu viel langeweile.
> das problem von meiner seite dabei ist dann das man gegen die argumentationen dieser leute ja partut nichts sagen darf. man stellt sich ja gleich selbst ins rechts gerichtete abseits dadurch.



Warum? : Neusprech - 1984 ...von Minderheiten aufgezwungene bereinigung der Sparche


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



mülla schrieb:


> genauso wie ein cruzifix in einer schule diskriminierend sein soll wenn man nicht christlichen glaubens ist!?



Wenn eine staatliche Institution in einem angeblich säkularisierten Staat Symbole einer Religion verwendet, dann ist das wohl eine Diskriminierung aller anderen. Und ganz allgemein eine Form von staatlicher Indoktrinierung.
(Man beachte auch umgekehrt, welche Beachtung Kopftücher -die, im Gegensatz zu Kruzifixen, nicht zwingend Religiös sind- an Schulen erhalten haben...)


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (26. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Manchmal geht mir diese political übercorectness echt aufen Keks, aber ich bleib meinem Motto treu, jede Minderheit hat ein Recht auf Diskriminierung.


----------



## mülla1 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn eine staatliche Institution in einem angeblich säkularisierten Staat Symbole einer Religion verwendet, dann ist das wohl eine Diskriminierung aller anderen. Und ganz allgemein eine Form von staatlicher Indoktrinierung.
> (Man beachte auch umgekehrt, welche Beachtung Kopftücher -die, im Gegensatz zu Kruzifixen, nicht zwingend Religiös sind- an Schulen erhalten haben...)



hast du durchaus recht, jedoch schreiben wir uns in deutschland, im gegensatz zur Türkei (!!!) und Frankreich nicht auf die Fahne Staat und Religion strikt zu trennen. Unser Grundgesetz baut auf den grundsätzen des christlichen glaubens und der bibel. Jeder der hier hin kommt weiss das und hat das meiner meinung nach auch zu akzeptieren... wenn er das nicht will... sein pech.


----------



## drebbin (26. November 2013)

Elvis_Cooper schrieb:


> Manchmal geht mir diese political übercorectness echt aufen Keks, aber ich bleib meinem Motto treu, jede Minderheit hat ein Recht auf Diskriminierung.



LOL

Allein das denglisch des Titels wäre eigentlich ein Thema für sich.
Aber solange man zB für ein pflegeheim seiner großEltern zuzahlen muss,also diejenigen die den Staat wieder aufgebaut haben und gleichzeitig nichtarbeitende ausLänder eingeladen werden die sozialLeistungen beanspruchen dürfen ist und bleibt das ein schwarzes Tuch.
Ich kann verstehen wenn die Leute hier her kommen wollen weil sie ein besseres leben bekommen, aber wenn der Staat keine Vernunft hat grenzen zu setzen und damit die seit Dekaden erarbeiteten Leistungen auf solche weise verteilt kann ich mich hier nicht gerecht behandelt fühlen.
Und wenn mal jmd sich traut öffentlich genau das Problem anzusprechen dann wird gleich die Nazi-fahne geschwenkt...wir deutsche sollen wohl immer den Mist von vor knapp 80Jahren mit uns tragen....aber der Kirche darfst du nicht mal in Gedanken die Themen der Folter,Verfolgung,Inquisition,... vorwerfen,dort wird es akzeptiert das sie heute nichts mehr mit den Fehlern der Vergangenheit zutun hat.
Vlt müssen die deutschen, sofern sie nicht bis dahin aussterben, nur Ca 500Jahre warten, dann normalisiert sich das ganze:S


----------



## 14Hannes88 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



drebbin schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Allein das denglisch des Titels wäre eigentlich ein Thema für sich.
> Aber solange man zB für ein pflegeheim seiner großEltern zuzahlen muss,also diejenigen die den Staat wieder aufgebaut haben und gleichzeitig nichtarbeitende ausLänder eingeladen werden die sozialLeistungen beanspruchen dürfen ist und bleibt das ein schwarzes Tuch.
> ...



Da wird sich nichts normalisieren... damit halten sie deutschland auf lange sicht an der kurzen Leine.

political correctness... wenn ich das lese muss ich immer gleich schmunzeln. Bestes beispiel für dieses Gutmenschentum waren doch die fälle mit der Zigeunersoße die jetzt Rote Soße mit Paprika heißen sollen oder dem Negerkuss. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, das für mich ein ***** immer ein ***** sein wird. Den immerhin nennen die sich selbst auch so (und warum sollen wir das nicht dürfen) und werden schon länger so genannt... nicht erst seit dem 2. Weltkrieg sondern weit darüber hinaus. Desweiteren bin ich der meinung das es kein schimpfwort ist sondern ne Vereinfachung einer biologischen Bezeichnung, den laut der biologischen rassenlehre (bitte jetzt nicht gleich wieder ausflippen und es wieder in einem topf mit rassismus werfen) heißt die afrikanische bevölkerung dort "negride" was dann wahrscheinlich aus dem latein stammt... klärt mich auf wenn ich falsch liege. Also deshalb finde ich das garnicht so verrucht wie es immer dargestellt wird.

Das mit der zigeunersoße ist so lachhaft... das ich diese Personen die so einen "geistigen Dünnschiss" ablassen am liebsten jeden tag auslachen würde. Das sind meistens personen die aufmerksamkeit suchen und den ganzen tag nichts anderes zu tun haben um sich über solche belanglosen dinge zu beschweren. Denn da gibt es weit schlimmeres über das man streiten kann. Zigeunersoße gibt es schon seit jahrhunderten und das wird auch hoffentlich so bleiben.


----------



## Gast20190124 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn eine staatliche Institution in einem angeblich säkularisierten Staat Symbole einer Religion verwendet, dann ist das wohl eine Diskriminierung aller anderen. Und ganz allgemein eine Form von staatlicher Indoktrinierung.
> (Man beachte auch umgekehrt, welche Beachtung Kopftücher -die, im Gegensatz zu Kruzifixen, nicht zwingend Religiös sind- an Schulen erhalten haben...)




Was ist dasran diskriminierend? Die Mitteleuropäische Kultur baut, ob man will oder nicht, auf christlichen Werten auf. Wieso muss man seine eigene Kultur verleugnen um es anderen Recht zu machen? Wenn man es dann ganz genau nimmt, müsste man Weihnachten, die Weihnachtslieder etc alles streichen, damit sich keiner von Kreuzen oder weihnachtlichen Symbolen bedroht fühlt. (andere Länder, andere Sitten) 


Im übrigen hat die nachträgliche Zensur von Büchern bzw die Berinigung von mutmaßlich rassistischem Gedankengut, den selben Grundgedanken wie Bücherverbrennung. Es dient dem selben Zweck.




> Tjo - Beleidigungen sind aber nunmal nicht darüber definiert, wie der Aussprechende sie empfindet.


 Sondern wer der Ausprechende ist. Es macht den Unterschied, ob sich Schwarze mit Yo N.Igger ansprechen oder ich das mache. Und das ist das verwerfliche. PC schreibt den Diskriminierten ja vor, von welchen Ausdrücken sie sich gefälligst diskrimiert zu fühlen haben





> But one hundred years later, the Negro still is not free


 
i have a dream*

Martin Luther King jr.*​


----------



## 14Hannes88 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



carlson_hb schrieb:


> Was ist dasran diskriminierend? Die Mitteleuropäische Kultur baut, ob man will oder nicht, auf christlichen Werten auf. Wieso muss man seine eigene Kultur verleugnen um es anderen Recht zu machen? Wenn man es dann ganz genau nimmt, müsste man Weihnachten, die Weihnachtslieder etc alles streichen, damit sich keiner von Kreuzen oder weihnachtlichen Symbolen bedroht fühlt. (andere Länder, andere Sitten)
> 
> 
> Im übrigen hat die nachträgliche Zensur von Büchern bzw die Berinigung von mutmaßlich rassistischem Gedankengut, den selben Grundgedanken wie Bücherverbrennung. Es dient dem selben Zweck.



Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu! Wo kann ich unterschreiben!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



mülla schrieb:


> hast du durchaus recht, jedoch schreiben wir uns in deutschland, im gegensatz zur Türkei (!!!) und Frankreich nicht auf die Fahne Staat und Religion strikt zu trennen. Unser Grundgesetz baut auf den grundsätzen des christlichen glaubens und der bibel. Jeder der hier hin kommt weiss das und hat das meiner meinung nach auch zu akzeptieren... wenn er das nicht will... sein pech.



Tjo...
Mein Geburtsstaat wurde einfach so von der BRD aufgekauft.
War das jetzt auch "herkommen" und "Pech"?




14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Desweiteren bin ich der meinung das es kein schimpfwort ist sondern ne Vereinfachung einer biologischen Bezeichnung, den laut der biologischen rassenlehre (bitte jetzt nicht gleich wieder ausflippen und es wieder in einem topf mit rassismus werfen) heißt die afrikanische bevölkerung dort "negride" was dann wahrscheinlich aus dem latein stammt... klärt mich auf wenn ich falsch liege.



Aufklärung:
Es gibt keine "biologische Rassenlehre", die nicht vollkommen zu Recht mit Rassismus assoziert wird. Zunächst mal ist der heutige Mensch überhaupt nicht Gegenstand der Biologie - sondern wenn dann der Medizin oder Sozialwissenschaften. Dann ist "Rasse" eine Begriff, der wissenschaftlich ausschließlich in den Agrarwissenschaften für Zuchtformen genutzt wird. Und zu guter letzt gibt es von _Homo sapiens_ überhaupt keine klar abgegrenzten Unterarten. Wer immer also der Meinung ist, zu Recht von "biologischer Rassenlehre" und "menschlichen Rassen" sprechen zu können, hat keine Ahnung von Biologie, keine Ahnung vom Begriff "Rasse" und gehört ziemlich oft in genau die Ecke, die den Begriff "Rassenlehre" überhaupt erst groß gemacht hat - diskriminierende Rassisten im klassischen, nationalistischen Stil.

Und das meiste hiervon kann jemand, der Wert darauf legt, nicht rassistisch aufzutreten, auch mit einer 5 sekündigen Wikipedia-Recherche herausfinden. Welche Aussage es über die Prioritäten und Moralvorstellungen einer Person macht, wenn ihr selbst dieser Aufwand zuviel ist, um die Verbreitung falscher, diskriminierender Aussagen und die Beleidigung ganzer Völker zu vermeiden, mag sich jeder selbst überlegen...


Wo du aber übrigens richtig lagst: Es gibt eine Verbindung zwischen dem Wort "N e g e r" und "negrid". In rassistischen Weltanschaungen ist das eine das Adjektiv zum anderen, beide leiten sich von lateinisch negro (schwarz) her. Einen sachlichen Umgang mit diesen Bezeichnungen, in dem sie nur als Begriff einen de facto vorhandenen Phänotyp verwendet wurden, hat es aber nie gegeben. Die Beschreibung äußerlicher Merkmale verschiedener Völker war von der Sklaverei über die Kolonialzeit bis hin zum Nationalsozialismus geprägt von wertenden Kriterien, die Gruppen von Menschen über andere stellte und Verbindungen zwischen dem Äußeren und geistiger Leistungsfähigkeit, zivilisatorischer Entwicklung, kultureller "Qualität", etc. herstellte. (und, leider, in gewissen Kreisen immer noch herstellt)

Deswegen ist der Begriff unsachlich und hochgradig vorbelastet und sollte, wo immer möglich, gemieden werden. (Was, siehe oben, aber in Fällen, in denen tatsächlich nur das äußere einer Person kurzmöglichst beschrieben werden soll, eine Lücke in der deutschen Sprache offenbart. Wir haben nach Jahrhunderten des gelebten Rassismus schlichtweg kein objektives Wort)





> Zigeunersoße gibt es schon seit jahrhunderten und das wird auch hoffentlich so bleiben.



Soßen dieser Art gibt es seit längerem, ja. Als "Zigeunersoße" soll sie aber wohl erst seit den 50ern in Deutschland vermarktet werden.




carlson_hb schrieb:


> Was ist dasran diskriminierend? Die Mitteleuropäische Kultur baut, ob man will oder nicht, auf christlichen Werten auf. Wieso muss man seine eigene Kultur verleugnen um es anderen Recht zu machen?



Zu meiner Kultur gehört es nicht, Märchen von übernatürlichen Figuren mit Schwertern zu verbreiten, in deren Namen Völker zu enteignen und 50% der Bevölkerung zu Menschen zweiter Klasse zu degradieren. Da muss ich definitiv nichts verleugnen.




> Wenn man es dann ganz genau nimmt, müsste man Weihnachten, die Weihnachtslieder etc alles streichen, damit sich keiner von Kreuzen oder weihnachtlichen Symbolen bedroht fühlt. (andere Länder, andere Sitten)



Abgesehen davon, dass Jul und die meisten bis heute genutzten Symbole ebensowenig etwas mit dem Christentum zu tun haben, wie der typische Weihnachtstrubel mit Relgion in irgend einem Sinne:
Dafür.
Zumindest solange es um staatliche Einrichtungen und Regeln geht. Wenn Bevölkerungsteile einem bestimmten Glauben anhängen und dazugehörige Festivitäten begehen wollen, dann sollen sie das gerne machen (in einem der Gruppengröße angemessenen Rahmen - hier also "sehr groß"). Ein Gottesstaat, in dem öffentliche Einrichtungen Teile dieser Festivitäten ausrichten, auch zu Lasten von Personen, die diese ablehnen, ist mir aber zuwieder.
(was nicht heißt, dass ich Weihnachten ablehne. Kommerz -und Wham- mal außen vor kann ich damit durchaus was anfangen. Aber ich bin dagegen, dass diese meine Vorliebe irgend jemandem, der sie nicht teilt, per Gesetz aufgezwungen wird.)



> Im übrigen hat die nachträgliche Zensur von Büchern bzw die Berinigung von mutmaßlich rassistischem Gedankengut, den selben Grundgedanken wie Bücherverbrennung. Es dient dem selben Zweck.



Ich hoffe, du liest die zu "deiner" Kultur fest gehörige Bibel dann ausschließlich im griechischen/hebräischen/aramäischen Original, denn alle anderen Fassungen sind dummerweise mit dem "gleichen" Hintergedanken in modernere Formen gebracht worden. Und wir wollen doch nicht, dass du fehlerhafterweise eine dieser abweichende Kultur lebst, mit der du hier eigentlich nichts zu suchen hast


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...] Abgesehen davon, dass Jul und die meisten bis heute genutzten Symbole ebensowenig etwas mit dem Christentum zu tun haben, wie der typische Weihnachtstrubel mit Relgion in irgend einem Sinne:
> Dafür.
> Zumindest solange es um staatliche Einrichtungen und Regeln geht. Wenn Bevölkerungsteile einem bestimmten Glauben anhängen und dazugehörige Festivitäten begehen wollen, dann sollen sie das gerne machen (in einem der Gruppengröße angemessenen Rahmen - hier also "sehr groß"). Ein Gottesstaat, in dem öffentliche Einrichtungen Teile dieser Festivitäten ausrichten, auch zu Lasten von Personen, die diese ablehnen, ist mir aber zuwieder.
> (was nicht heißt, dass ich Weihnachten ablehne. Kommerz -und Wham- mal außen vor kann ich damit durchaus was anfangen. Aber ich bin dagegen, dass diese meine Vorliebe irgend jemandem, der sie nicht teilt, per Gesetz aufgezwungen wird.) [...]


 Sehr richtiger Punkt.
Was man heute so als Weihnachten, Ostern usw. feiert hat fast nichts mehr mit der Religion zu tun. Wenns hoch kommt, ist es ein gang zur Kirche an Heiligabend, das wars dann auch. Der Rest ist eigentlich Tradition/Kultur. Selbstverständlich voll komerzialisiert.
Deshalb finde ich dieses komische Verbot von Weihnachtsdekoration an öffentlichen Gebäuden in Berlin der totale Schwachsinn ist.
Das was dort so rumhängt (Tannenbäume, Lametta, ...) hat doch gar nichts mit dem christlichen Glauben an sich zu tun, welcher -sorry- minderbemittelte Wichtigtuer kam da überhaupt auf die Idee sich diskriminiert zu fühlen?





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umfragen sollten aber keiner  Interpretation bedürfen. Davon gibts schon beim Umfrageergebnis  zu Genüge.
> Und z.B. deine Interpretation, dass sowohl Option 1 wie  auch 2 das gleiche praktische Verhalten bezeichnen, obwohl sie  ausdrücklich anders formuliert sind, ist wohl äußerst weit hergeholt


Klar bezeichnet es praktisch das gleiche Verhalten. Es *ist *ja auch das gleiche Verhalen.
Das es das gleiche Verhalten 2 mal gibt liegt daran, dass neben dem Verhalen auch die Meinung darüber abgefragt wird.
Man kann sich genau gleich verhalten, ob man das gut findet oder nicht ändert doch am Verhalten nicht zwangsläufig was. 





> Wie  eben gerade erwähnt: Eine scharfe Soße mit hohem Paprikaanteil hat rein  gar nichts mit Sinti oder Roma zu tun. Die bisherige Bezeichnung ist  schlichtweg falsch (vergl. "Toast Hawaii") - und greift einen  vorbelasteten Begriff auf. So als würde man ein in der Flame gegrilltes  Steak als "Filet Nlgger" auf die Karte setzen.


Jo, vllt. ist das deren klassischer Kochstil oder das ursprüngliche Rezept für die erste so genannte "Zigeuner"-Soße kam von denen oder was weiß ich.
Ist auch egal, ist inzwischen ein weit verbreiteter Begriff für eine solche Soße und sagt praktisch jedem was. Das ist nunmal so, es gibt echt schlimmeres. Ich halte es immer noch für Schwachsinn das jetzt zu ändern.
Es heißt ja auch Wiener-Würstchen, obwohl ein Mensch aus Wien eher wenig mit einer rosa Wurst zu tun hat. Macht da jemand einen künstlichen Aufstand?





> Zumal sehr oft eine mitnichten geschlechtsneutrale Bezeichnung rauskommt, sondern eine feminisierte...
> (DIE) "Kraftfahrende" (Person)


 Ist mir an sich Wurst, ob da die Autofahrerin, der Autofahrer oder die autofahrende Person steht.
Es ist nur ein  Gesetzestext, das ist doch sowas von scheißegal.
Umso schlimmer find ich das noch heuchlerischere Gehäule bei solchen Belanglosigkeiten von irgendwelchen Feministinnen oder sonstwem.
Als gäbs keine echten Probleme, um die man sich kümmern müsste.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

[x] _PC lässt mich völlig kalt._ 
 Ich bin ich, und gegenüber Fremden verhalte ich mich so wie ich von meinem Gegenüber wünsche. Wer mich besser kennen lernt, kommt in den Genuss meiner etwas anderen Ausdrucksweise


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (26. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



mülla schrieb:


> hast du durchaus recht, jedoch schreiben wir uns in deutschland, im gegensatz zur Türkei (!!!) und Frankreich nicht auf die Fahne Staat und Religion strikt zu trennen. *Unser Grundgesetz baut auf den grundsätzen des christlichen glaubens und der bibel*. Jeder der hier hin kommt weiss das und hat das meiner meinung nach auch zu akzeptieren... wenn er das nicht will... sein pech.


 
Wo im Grundgesetz steht das?
Würde es gerne mal nachlesen.


----------



## jamie (26. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Wo im Grundgesetz steht das?
> Würde es gerne mal nachlesen.


 
Das wüsste ich auch gerne. Nicht nur, dass Deutschland kein Gottesstaat ist und die Kirche nicht mehr als ein Verein wie jeder andere sein sollte, sondern deine Aussage ist einfach Unsinn, mülla.
Nicht zu töten, Papa und Mama ehren, nicht stehlen etc. existieren als Grundsätze genauso in anderen Kulturkreisen und resultieren aus freien Gerechtigkeitsvorstellungen (Naturrecht etc.). Zu sagen, dass sei christlich und unser Grundgesetz oder unsere Werte würden daher von der Bibel abschrieben, ist daher Quatsch!
Der Rest, wie z.B. nicht Ehe brechen oder keine anderen Götter zu haben, hat mit uns absolut NICHTS mehr zu tun! 
Was zeigt: unsere Gesellschaft basiert nicht auf christlichen Werten.
Außerdem haben wir eine motherfuckin' Religionsfreiheit, d.h. jedem das seine, solange er sich an das Allgemeingültige hält!


----------



## mülla1 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ich spreche ja auch von Grundsätzen des christlichen Glaubens und nicht von festen Textzeilen die wie in anderen Kulturkreisen aus der Religion direkt in die verfassungsfindung einfließen.. 
Zu dem Zeitpunkt als diese Grundsätze festgelegt worden sind war hier nunmal das christentum vorherrschend. Zu behaupten das hätte keinen Einfluss wäre auch schlichtweg falsch. 
Abgesehen davon frag ich mich was an der Aussage so verwerflich sein soll?! Wir haben keine strikte Trennung von Staat und Religion. Das haben verfassungsmäßig nur die Türkei und Frankreich.


----------



## jamie (26. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



mülla schrieb:


> Ich spreche ja auch von Grundsätzen des christlichen Glaubens und nicht von festen Textzeilen die wie in anderen Kulturkreisen aus der Religion direkt in die verfassungsfindung einfließen..
> Zu dem Zeitpunkt als diese Grundsätze festgelegt worden sind war hier nunmal das christentum vorherrschend. Zu behaupten das hätte keinen Einfluss wäre auch schlichtweg falsch.
> Abgesehen davon frag ich mich was an der Aussage so verwerflich sein soll?! Wir haben keine strikte Trennung von Staat und Religion. Das haben verfassungsmäßig nur die Türkei und Frankreich.


 
Aber das ist doch gerade der Punkt. Es sind keine christlichen Grundsätze, sondern allgemeine, freie. Oder wie erklärst du dir, dass es diese Grundsätze praktisch überall auf der Welt gibt?
Ja, es gab hier eine blutige christliche Diktatur mit Kreuzzügen, Hexenverbrennung, Ketzerjagd und mehr aber das ändert nichts daran, dass diese Grundsätze auch ohne das Christentum enstehen.


----------



## mülla1 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ja natürlich da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Im grundegenommen hat sich ja auch dabei nur eine Art und Weise zu leben herauskristallisiert die es einem erlaubt sich nicht sofort die köppe einzuschlagen wenn mal was daneben geht. Im Christentum wurde es nur mal niedergeschrieben.. Aber abgesehen davon.. In anderen Kulturkreisen gibt es auch häufig noch die Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn Praktiken..

Wobei hier jetzt an dieser Stelle ganz schön abgewichen wird  wie man merkt ein hoch brisantes Thema... 
Ich kann dazu nur eins sagen.. Leben und leben lassen.. Wenn jeder dem anderen auf den Schlips tritt ist auch keinem geholfen. Ich würde nur bitten das bei allen Entscheidungen in die Richtung die der TE hier angesprochen hat immer Verhältnismäßigkeit bewahrt wird. Und das war meiner Meinung nach teilweise nicht der Fall..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



jamie schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich auch gerne. Nicht nur, dass Deutschland kein Gottesstaat ist und die Kirche nicht mehr als ein Verein wie jeder andere sein sollte, sondern deine Aussage ist einfach Unsinn, mülla.



"Bibel" und "Christentum" stehen zwar nicht drin, aber "Gott" gleich in der ersten Zeile.
Leider.
Abseits des Grundgesetzes selbst gibt es dann diverse Gesetze und Sonderregelungen zugunsten der katholischen und evangelischen Kirchen


----------



## jamie (26. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Bibel" und "Christentum" stehen zwar nicht drin, aber "Gott" gleich in der ersten Zeile.
> Leider.
> Abseits des Grundgesetzes selbst gibt es dann diverse Gesetze und Sonderregelungen zugunsten der katholischen und evangelischen Kirchen


 
Ja und das gehört endlich geändert!


----------



## 14Hannes88 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

@ruyven_macaran: Magst recht haben... aber selbst in meinem Biologie-Buch aus der 9. Klasse gibt es sowas wie eine Rassenlehre und dass ist nicht aus dem Jahre 1939 (2007). Dort fallen begriffe wie europiden und negride... seit wann ist der mensch kein gegenstand der Biologie mehr, dass wäre mir neu. Das ich von biologie nich soviel oder vielleicht im gegensatz zu dir überhaupt keine ahnung habe könnte richtig sein, beschäftige mich ja immerhin nicht tagtäglich damit.

Es mag auch sein, dass die Rassenlehre nicht wirklich beispielhaft ist und auch keine anerkannte Lehre ist und das von mir aus auch so bleiben kann... aber selbst in der Anthropologie gibt es Richtlinien die dann mit bezeichnungen wie negrid oder europid versehen werden, um einfach zu ermitteln wo zum beispiel eine Mumie oder was weiß ich herkommt. Natürlich entstammen die begriffe meistens auf das Verlangen des einfachen Pöbels. Denn wer wollte früher schon einen hochtragenden Begriff wie "maximalpigmentierter Afroamerikaner" (zumal dafür den meisten der gebildete Wortschatz fehlte) sagen, wenn man ihn kurz das lateinische wort für "schwarz" um die ohren pfeffern konnte.

Und nochmal zur zigeunersoße: Ich wiederhole es gern nochmals... die soll bitte so bleiben! Nicht weil ich dann am einkaufregal durcheinander komme, sonder einfach um diesen menschen die einfach nur langeweile haben eins reinzudrücken.

Kreuze in öffentlichen Einrichtungen: Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, wieso man sich von leuten die vorher nie hier gelebt haben, sich etwas vorschreiben lässt was seit jeher einfach da war... ohne das sich jemand beschwert hat. Plötzlich muss dann wieder alles anders gemacht werden und das zeigt einfach wie sehr unsere politik von außen manipulierbar ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



14Hannes88 schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran: Magst recht haben... aber selbst in meinem Biologie-Buch aus der 9. Klasse gibt es sowas wie eine Rassenlehre und dass ist nicht aus dem Jahre 1939 (2007). Dort fallen begriffe wie europiden und negride... seit wann ist der mensch kein gegenstand der Biologie mehr, dass wäre mir neu.



Mag sein, dass er im Schulfach Biologie abgehandelt wird, aber die wissenschaftliche Disziplin beschäftigt sich, wie gesagt, nicht damit. Ist, in Anbetracht der biologischen Untersuchungsmethoden, auch besser so 
Wenn in deinem Schulbuch von "Menschenrassen" die Rede ist, fände ich das HÖCHST bedenklich.



> aber selbst in der Anthropologie gibt es Richtlinien die dann mit bezeichnungen wie negrid oder europid versehen werden



Ich bin kein Anthropologe, aber alles seriöse, was ich spontan finden kann, hält meilenweit Abstand zum Begriff "negrid".




> Kreuze in öffentlichen Einrichtungen: Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, wieso man sich von leuten die vorher nie hier gelebt haben, sich etwas vorschreiben lässt


 
? "Nicht hier gelebt" = "keine Rechte" ?
Tut mir ja leid, dass ich nicht schon vor 500 Jahren gegen Kreuze in hiesigen Institutionen war. Aber da war ich dummerweise noch nicht geboren 



> was seit jeher einfach da war...



So wie Könige, Sklaverei, Kinderarbeit, Progrome, ...

"war schon immer so" ist einfach das ultimative Argument!
Viel Spaß mit Steinwerkzeug.


----------



## Icedaft (27. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Wer sich um PC überhaupt gedanken macht, der hat im RL entweder nicht wirklich viele Freunde oder einfach zu viel Zeit....

Ich habe beruflich bedingt viele Bekannte und Freunde in aller Welt, der eine Kollege ist Schotte, der andere Brite, die Kollegin eine Roma, etc...., da wird nicht über so ein Blödsinn lammentiert, da wird einfach miteinander gelebt, gearbeitet und gelacht.

Religion, Herkunft, Hautfarbe, gesund oder behindert und was es sonst noch so geben mag was Menschen unterscheidet, das sind alles Dinge die vollkommen ohne Relevanz sind wenn man ganz normal miteinander umgeht und vor allem sich selbst nicht so wichtig nimmt.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass er im Schulfach Biologie abgehandelt wird, aber die wissenschaftliche Disziplin beschäftigt sich, wie gesagt, nicht damit. Ist, in Anbetracht der biologischen Untersuchungsmethoden, auch besser so
> Wenn in deinem Schulbuch von "Menschenrassen" die Rede ist, fände ich das HÖCHST bedenklich.
> 
> 
> ...



Was du machst nennt man in einer unterhaltung "worte im mund umdrehen" und nichts weiter. Das hat doch nichts mit den Rechten eines Menschen zu tun? Natürlich hat jeder Mensch der nach deutschland kommt bestimmte Rechte... Grundrechte, Recht auf leben, Recht auf individualität und was weiß ich. Als blödes beispiel jetzt mal: Ich komme zu dir nach hause zu besuch und sage ne der fernseher steht nicht richtig... und ich stell ihn bei dir ins schlafzimmer und lege mich dort hin... schaue fernsehen und bediene mich nebenher noch an deinen Essen im Kühlschrank. Würde dir das gefallen? Ich glaube nicht und du würdest es sogar unterbinden. Jetzt komm mir aber bitte nicht mit: ne das wäre anders bla bla bla.

Denn genau so ist es. So passiert es in diesem Beispiel. Ich habe auch im übrigen nie gesagt das diese menschen keine rechte haben... ein weiteres indiz für deine wortdreherei.



> So wie Könige, Sklaverei, Kinderarbeit, Progrome, ...


Ja genau... hast du heute nen clown gefrühstückt? Wie kann man harmlose kreuze die einfach nur die freie meinungsäußerung ausdrücken mit Progromen, sklaverei und kinderarbeit gleichsetzen? Mag sein das unter diesem kreuz viele gräueltaten vorallem im mittelalter stattfanden aber das unter vielen anderen zeichen die heute getragen werden genauso (Mondsichel, Davidstern [gaza-konflikt], Roter Stern). Also komm mal bitte wieder klar.

Wenn eine sache nicht weiter stört und schon immer so gehandhabt wurde... bleibt diese auch auf lange zeit. Bloß weil einer langeweile hat muss es doch nicht gleich geändert werden.


Edit: um dich mal nachzumachen - MIT NICHMAL 1 MINUTE SUCHEN: 

negrid
Negride

 Dort wird Negrid in einem Wörterbuch mit Anthropologie in verbindung gebracht... muss natürlich nicht so stimmen.

Achso und im übrigen habe ich das Fachwort für die Rassenlehre gefunden... es heißt natürlich nicht mehr so... sondern Erblehre oder Eugenik


----------



## Gast20190124 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

*ruyven_macaran* . Du sagst ja selber, dass das Weihnachtsfest nicht viel mit christlichen Glauben etc zu tun hat. Warum zur Hölle fühlt man sich dann als Nichtchrist davon bedroht? Im Übrigen komme ich aus dem selben verkauften Land und habe dem zu Folge zur Kirche das selbe Verhältniss wie zum Fusspilz. Aber deswegen fühle ich mich nicht durch andersdenkende bedroht oder diskrimiert. 




> sich selbst nicht so wichtig nimmt.


 Das ist das entscheidende!



Aber an Hand deiner Aussagen kann ich vermuten, das du nicht im Zentrum einer Grossstadt mit hohem Migrationsanteil wohnst und daher auch deine Haltung verstehen.


----------



## Icedaft (27. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Nein, ich lebe in einer (kleinen) Gemeinde mit 9000 Seelen und arbeite in einer Studenten- und Beamtenstadt.

Die beste Freundin meiner Frau ist Kosovo-Albanerin, gute Nachbarn von uns sind türkischer Abstammung. 

Wenn es irgendwo Ärger gibt hat das nichts mit der Nationalität oder sonst was zu tun, sondern einfach mit dem Bildungshintergrund und der Erziehung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Was du machst nennt man in einer unterhaltung "worte im mund umdrehen" und nichts weiter. Das hat doch nichts mit den Rechten eines Menschen zu tun? Natürlich hat jeder Mensch der nach deutschland kommt bestimmte Rechte...



"gewisse", aber deiner Meinung nach offensichtlich weniger Reche, als "deutsche Menschen" 



> Denn genau so ist es. So passiert es in diesem Beispiel.



Nicht im geringsten. Der hier diskutierte Sachverhalt beginnt nicht einmal mit "jemand kommt", sondern mit "jemand ist".



> Ja genau... hast du heute nen clown gefrühstückt?



Toasts mit Nutella, Schinken, Marmelade (Erdbeer) und Honig. Wenn du weiter Frühstücksgewohnheiten einzelner Personen diskutieren möchtest, bin ich gespannt, wie du das in Einklang mit den Forenregeln machst.

Zurück zur Diskussion . Letzter Punkt war das Argument "war schon immer so, dass ist Grund genug, es so zu lassen":



> Wie kann man harmlose kreuze die einfach nur die freie meinungsäußerung ausdrücken



Schulen und öffentliche Einrichtungen haben keien subjektiven Meinungen zu haben/auszudrücken, sondern sind (eigentlich) zur Neutralität verpflichtet 



> Edit: um dich mal nachzumachen - MIT NICHMAL 1 MINUTE SUCHEN:
> 
> negrid
> Negride



Erste Referenz in deinem zweiten Link und "zufällig" bei Google auch zwei Plätze höher im Suchergebnis:
Negride

Wenn du bei dem Kirschenpicken, dass du als Argumentation zu bezeichnen scheinst, irgendwann mal bei wissenschaftlichen Texten vorbeikommst, freue ich mich auf Links. Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Anthropologe und mag was übersehen haben. Aber wenn jemand x-beliebige Internetseiten als passende Antwort auf eine Wissenschafts-bezogene Fragestelltung versteht, dann ist die Diskussion für mich erledigt.



> Achso und im übrigen habe ich das Fachwort für die Rassenlehre gefunden... es heißt natürlich nicht mehr so... sondern Erblehre oder Eugenik



na wenn beim letzten Wort nicht sämtliche Alarmglocken schrillen...

(... dann ist das ein deutliches Zeichen dafür, dass Schulen weniger Zeit auf kirchliche Symbolik verschwenden sollten  )




carlson_hb schrieb:


> *ruyven_macaran* . Du sagst ja selber, dass das Weihnachtsfest nicht viel mit christlichen Glauben etc zu tun hat. Warum zur Hölle fühlt man sich dann als Nichtchrist davon bedroht?



Die Frage kann ich auch nicht beantworten - habe noch nie von jemandem gehört, der sich durch Weihnachten "bedroht" fühlt. Meine Aussage war nur, dass staatliche Institutionen auch in diesem Fall neutral bleiben sollten. Dafür ist es vollkommen egal, ob Weihnachten ein Fest der Christen, ein Fest nordischer Relgionsströmen oder ein Fest des Einzelhandels ist. Es ist keine Aufgabe staatlicher Institutionen, irgend eine von den drei zulasten aller anderen zu unterstützen. (und im Falle von Weihnachten ist es auch echt nicht nötig)



> Aber an Hand deiner Aussagen kann ich vermuten, das du nicht im Zentrum einer Grossstadt mit hohem Migrationsanteil wohnst und daher auch deine Haltung verstehen.


 
Bei "Leben" hast du recht, aber wenns um "gelebt haben" geht... . Frankfurt zählt afaik als Großsstadt und Rödelheim hat einen nicht ganz geringen Migrationsanteil. Eben genau das sensibilisiert aber für die Frage, wann, wie und wo kulturelle Eigenheiten welche Rolle spielen sollten und wie man respektvoll mit seinen Mitmenschen umgeht.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ohhh man...

Echt interessant wie du versuchst andere als unwissende hinzustellen um von dir selbst abzulenken... sehr interessant.

Meine Links... sind einfach nur beispiele wo es mit anthropologie in Verbindung gebracht wird. Nichts weiter. Ich habe mir keine große mühe gegeben, geb ich zu. Desweiteren habe ich auch dahinter geschrieben das es nicht unbedingt stimmen muss. Ich hatte einen Link von der uni freiburg, darin wurde auch das wort negrid oder negroid verwendet... stand aber wahrscheinlich im zusammenhang mit rassismus... konnte die pdf leider nciht lesen da sie nicht komplett geladen wurde.

Scheinbar legst du alles so dermaßen auf die goldwaage das die heide wackelt. Gehen wir mal davon aus ein CHrist würde in den Irak ziehen, denkst du der wird dort mit offenen Armen empfangen und kann dort einfach sein Gotteshaus errichten? Öffentliche Gebäude in anderen Ländern werden auch mit religiösen Bildern oder Zeichen "geschmückt", wieso sollte das hier nicht so sein. Dort regt sich kein mensch darüber auf. Da gibt es schönes sprichwort: "Leben und leben lassen."

Desweiteren trete ich hier niemanden seine Rechte ab... Ein zugezogener der mehrere Jahre hier lebt hat natürlich, wie ich finde, darüber mit zu entscheiden. Aber jemand der erst seit einigen monaten hier lebt und schon mit bestimmen will... das kann ich nicht verstehen. Den meistens sind es diese personen, die solche beschwerden äußern. Die anderen haben sich damit abgefunden oder arrangiert und die anderen werden sich genauso damit abfinden müssen... fertig.


Wieso alle alarmglocken? Es heißt so, dafür kann ich nichts... und wurde selbst schon einige jahre vor dem nationalsozialismus praktiziert. Ich weiß das das kein schönes thema ist... aber so ist es nun mal. Ob dies in der biologie oder medizin noch verwendung findet glaube ich nicht... Aber einige begriffe werden davon resultierend in anderen bereichen verwendet. Eventuell ist es sogar bestandteil des medizinischen Studiums, dass kann ich dir aber nicht sagen da ich kein student bin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Scheinbar legst du alles so dermaßen auf die goldwaage das die heide wackelt.



Möchte der Herr denn eine Diskussion über "Political Correctness" führen, in der Wörter salopp benutzt und beliebig interpretiert werden können? 
Tut mir ja leid, aber unabhängig davon, wie man zum Thema steht: Mit ungenauem Vokabular über das Thema "bedachte Wortwahl" zu reden wäre in etwa so, wie ein Formel 1 Rennen mit Fußballausdrücken zu kommentieren. Sinnlos.



> Gehen wir mal davon aus ein CHrist würde in den Irak ziehen, denkst du der wird dort mit offenen Armen empfangen und kann dort einfach sein Gotteshaus errichten? Öffentliche Gebäude in anderen Ländern werden auch mit religiösen Bildern oder Zeichen "geschmückt", wieso sollte das hier nicht so sein.



Umgekehrt: Das sollte dort auch nicht sein. Jedenfalls wenn Werte wie Menschenrechte, individuelle Freiheit, Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Gleichberechtigung, etc. höher geschätzt werden, als ein bestimmtes Märchen von vor 1400/2000/... Jahren. Und zumindest ich bin sehr dafür, dass diese Werte wichtiger sind, als einzelne Glaubensbekenntnisse. Im Irak und anderen Gottesstaaten ist dem leider nicht so.



> Dort regt sich kein mensch darüber auf.



Im Irak regt sich niemand über Religionssymbole auf? Gerüchten und Nachrichten zu Folge werden da ~wöchentlich andere Menschen in die Luft gesprengt, weil jemandem deren Auslegung des gleichen (!) Glaubens nicht passt.


> Da gibt es schönes sprichwort: "Leben und leben lassen."


Ne, gibt es DA eben nicht 
Trotzdem erhebst du die dortigen Zustände zur Referenz/Vorbild 



> Desweiteren trete ich hier niemanden seine Rechte ab... Ein zugezogener der mehrere Jahre hier lebt hat natürlich, wie ich finde, darüber mit zu entscheiden. Aber jemand der erst seit einigen monaten hier lebt und schon mit bestimmen will... das kann ich nicht verstehen. Den meistens sind es diese personen, die solche beschwerden äußern.



Im Rahmen dieses Threads äußert die Kritik schon mal jemand, der noch nie einen Wohnsitz außerhalb der Grenzen Deutschlands hatte. Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurde die Kritik an religiösen Symbolen in öffentlichen seinerseits genausowenig von frischen Migranten angetrieben, wie die derzeitige (kleine) Diskussion über die Sonderrechte der christlichen Kirchen in Deutschland. Im Gegenteil: Die migrantenstarken muslimischen Verbände üben sich sogar recht häufig im Schulterschluss mit Evangeln und Katholiken, sobald es um eine mögliche Säkularisierung geht. (umgekehrt genauso. Sie die letztjährige Diskussion, in der die religiösen Vorstellungen von Eltern über das Grundrecht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit der Kinder gestellt wurde)



> Wieso alle alarmglocken? Es heißt so, dafür kann ich nichts... und wurde selbst schon einige jahre vor dem nationalsozialismus praktiziert.



Mit weniger drastischen Methoden, aber den gleichen Zielen.
Bis heute.
Wolltest du (oder jemand anders?) nicht ursprünglich eine Abgrenzung des Rassen-Begriffs vom geächteten Rassismus postulieren? Stattdessen verweist du auf dessen populärste Strömung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Bitte nicht vergessen es geht im politische korrektheit nicht um Migranten, Großstädte oder sowas!


----------



## 14Hannes88 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



> Wolltest du (oder jemand anders?) nicht ursprünglich eine Abgrenzung des  Rassen-Begriffs vom geächteten Rassismus postulieren? Stattdessen  verweist du auf dessen populärste Strömung.



nicht ganz... ich habe lediglich erwähnt das es teil einer wissenschaft ist... wenn du mich fragst einem sehr fraglichen teil dieser Wissenschaft.

Ich hab auch eigentlich ehrlich gesagt keine lust über so ein thema zu diskutieren oder zu streiten. Den im endeffekt macht jeder was er will und was er für richtig hält. Jedes wort zu diesem Thema ist eines zuviel und jede kraft die man aufbringt unnötig. Den eins ist fakt: Political Correctness - ist sooooooooooooowaaaaaasssss von sinnlos... es ist einfach nur (habe es schon oft geschrieben) ein thema für leute die langeweile haben (tatsächlich hatte ich auch langeweile... schande über mich) und irgendwas finden müssen um ärger zu machen. Nichts weiter. Ich könnte mich über dieses Thema stundenlang aufregen, es ist aber sinnlos weil es ein sinnloses Thema ist (the logic is strong in this moment). Die Leute die Auf PC wert legen und mich korrigieren wollen... die lache ich einfach aus... ganz einfach aus dem grund weil sie es nicht anders verdient haben. Es ist einfach armselig. Vielleicht beleidige ich mich auch gerade selbst... aber selbsterkenntnis ist ja bekanntlich der erste weg zur besserung.

Over and out.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

soweit ich weiß heißt Ne*** auch nur Schwarzer oder?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß heißt Ne*** auch nur Schwarzer oder?


 
Da waren wir schon... negrid kommt von dem lateinischen wort für "schwarz"


----------



## Monsjo (27. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Und das Nomen ist eine alte, abfällige Bezeichnung für Schwarze.


----------



## Gast20190124 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Und das Nomen ist eine alte, abfällige Bezeichnung für Schwarze.



N.e.ger. engl Negro. auch verwendet in "i have a Dream" von M.L. King 
*One hundred years later, the life of the Negro is still sadly  crippled by the manacles of segregation and the chains of  discrimination.

But one hundred years later, the Negro still is not free

*Insgesamt wurde Negro (englisch für das N-Wort) 10 mal verwendet

Ich finde es eine unmöglichkeit, wenn Wortgruppen wie "jedem das seine" oder "Arbeit macht frei" so dermaßen tabuisiert werden. Warum? Ist ja wie bei Harry Potter und Er-dessen-Name-nicht-genannt-werden-darf. 


N.Eger wurde dazu gemacht. Was kann das Wort für die Taten des Nutzers?



Merke: die Diskriminierung ist nur eine Frage des Standpunkts. Wer darf die N-Wörter sagen und wer nicht?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (27. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

In gewisser Weise ist jeder Mensch zu einem gewissen Grad ein Heuchler (nicht, dass ich jemanden damit angreifen wollte), da zähle ich mich selbst auch dazu. Und worüber man sich in dem Punkt "PC" oftmals Gedanken macht, lässt mich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. 

Meine Meinung dazu ist die: Es ist nie entscheidend was jemand sagt, sondern das was er tut. Da kann jemand noch so auf ethisch-moralisch korrekte Aussprache achten um ja keinen ans Bein zu pinkeln - solange er im Hinterkopf schlecht über jemanden/ eine Bevölkerungsgruppe / whatever denkt, ist alles für umsonst.

Jedenfalls bin ich der Meinung, dass man sich zuerst Gedanken über Ansätze für ein partnerschaftliches, rücksichtsvolles und gegenseitig wert schätzendes Miteinander machen sollte, anstatt oberflächliche Gewissenbeweihräucherung zu betreiben, indem man sich iregendeinen euphemistischen Ausdruck über eine Bevölkerungsgruppe etc. ausdenkt, über deren Lebensart und Geschichte die anderen trotzdem nichts wissen. Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist die, dass jedes Jahr die Ignoranz, Arroganz und Missgunst der Menschen untereinander stetig zunimmt. Da nützt es nichts, wenn jemand zum anderen: "Einen schönen Tag Ihnen noch." sagt und gleichzeitig "(beliebige Beschimpfung einfügen)" denkt.


----------



## Euda (30. November 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



john201050 schrieb:


> Also ich würd die Umfrage so interpretieren:
> 
> [ ] Ich finde das gut und halte mich natürlich dran
> [ ] Ich bin skeptisch, halte mich aber trotzdem dran
> ...


 
Beispielszenario, ich mach's kurz und setze auf deinen meiner Einschätzung nach gesunden Geist: Ich nenne dich einen 'Noob' und werde dafür hier im Forum verwarnt, da es in der Gamingszene als Beleidigung aufgefasst wird, wenngleich die Bezeichnung im tatsächlichen Kontext ein simples, fremdsprachiges Kürzel für 'Neuling' darstellt. 
Der 'N*eger' hatte im dritten Reich seine Deklaration als 'Untermensch' über Dekaden hinter sich. Es wurde zu Zeiten des Nationalsozialismus schlicht zur Redefinition als abzuwertende Person mißbraucht und wird seit jeher als Beleidigung verstanden. Deal with it.

Werde ich für mein tatsächlich ohne beleidigende Absicht genutztes 'Noob' verwarnt, muss ich aufgrund meines Regelverstoßes ebendiese Konsequenz annehmen und meine Auffassung des Begriffes auf die Allgemeingültige anpassen, um zukünftigen Konflikten vorzubeugen. Tu' ich das nicht, zeugt das von purer Ignoranz und hat keineswegs etwas von Individualität, wie ihr euch das einzubilden scheint.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Interessates Thema. Einerseits sollte man immer die Wahrheit sagen dürfen, sei sie nun politisch korrekt oder nicht. Andererseits ist Politik immer idealistisch und manchmal auch stark ideologisch. Wenn man das verstanden hat, dann ist PC nur noch eine Frage der Integrität.


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich habe einen extremst schwarzen Humor und genieße ihn auch.
> 
> Aber hier gebe ich mir Mühe und lasse es.


 
Dito

Political Correctness ist imho sowieso die blödeste Erfindung der Menschheit - einfach weil sie sich selbst aushebelt. PC Wörter dienen theoretisch dazu, jene zu ersetzen, die eine negative Konnotation besitzen. Das Problem dabei ist jedoch, dass diese Wörter selbst meist nach einiger dieselbe negative Konnotation erlangen, welche ihre Vorgänger schon hatten. Somit dreht sich das Rad von neuem, ohne dass man jemals vom Fleck kommen kann.

Deutlich sinnvoller wäre es, mit Klischees und Vorurteilen aufzuräumen, so dass diese Wörter ihre Negativität verlieren würde. Aber diesen Weg scheinen wohl nur die wenigsten gehen zu wollen



Monsjo schrieb:


> Und das Nomen ist eine alte, abfällige Bezeichnung für Schwarze.



Und Schwarze, sprich Black im Englischen, wird in den USA so langsam auch negativ angesehen. Politisch korrekt heißt es dort nun schon nicht mehr Black, sondern African American, nach einem kurzen Intermezzo von Colored (welches nun verwendet wird, wenn man alle Nicht-Weiße Caucasian in einen Topf werfen möchte). Political Correctness gone Mad, wirklich


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Die politische Korrektheit ist in erster Linie ein Angriff auf das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung:

Politische Korrektheit bedroht die freie Rede
Politische Korrektheit: Drohen Deutschland Sprechverbote?
Koln: Osteuropaer verhohnen politische Korrektheit der Deutschen
Political Correctness: Was darf man in Deutschland sagen – und was nicht?

Eine starke Demokratie muss auch unbequeme, unangehme Äußerung ertragen können. Nur wird das von den Gralshütern der politischen Korrektheit immer mehr unterdrückt.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die politische Korrektheit ist in erster Linie ein Angriff auf das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung:


So? Wo und wie genau wird dir denn von Staats wegen her untersagt deine Meinung zu äußern? Wird dir untersagt ins Internet zu gehen? Wird dir untersagt dich bei ..gida rumzulümmeln? Wird dir untersagt hier zu schreiben? Darfst du dich in der Öffentlichkeit nicht mehr mit anderen Menschen unterhalten? Darfst du nicht mehr zum Kiosk und dir eine Zeitung bzw. Zeitschrift deiner Wahl kaufen? Darfst du auf einer AfD-Veranstaltung keinen Beifall mehr klatschen?

xkcd: Free Speech


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Poulton schrieb:


> So? Wo und wie genau wird dir denn von Staats wegen her untersagt deine Meinung zu äußern? Wird dir untersagt ins Internet zu gehen? Wird dir untersagt dich bei ..gida rumzulümmeln? Wird dir untersagt hier zu schreiben? Darfst du dich in der Öffentlichkeit nicht mehr mit anderen Menschen unterhalten? Darfst du nicht mehr zum Kiosk und dir eine Zeitung bzw. Zeitschrift deiner Wahl kaufen? Darfst du auf einer AfD-Veranstaltung keinen Beifall mehr klatschen?



Den Text der verlinkten Artikel offensichtlich nicht verstanden. Es geht nicht darum, dass der Staat einen etwas untersagt (obwohl das in Deutschland auch der Fall ist, wenn man das mit freiheitlicheren Staaten vergleicht), sondern, dass die Schere im Kopf beginnt, und immer mehr Menschen aus Angst vor dem „Shitstorm“ lieber nichts sagen bzw. nichts Kontroverses.

Sowas können nur Antidemokraten begrüßen.

Aber das du mir faktenwidrig unterstellst, ich würde bei Pegida „rumlümmeln“ oder bei AfD-Veranstaltungen „Beifall“ klatschen, hast du ja deine Einstellung (wie in anderen Threads) längst bewiesen.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Wenn die Leute lieber schmollen und schweigen, weil ja Widerworte fallen könnten, dann sind auf einmal die anderen dran Schuld? Da wurde wohl das Prinzip einer Meinungsäußerung in aller Öffentlichkeit nicht verstanden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber das du mir faktenwidrig unterstellst


Auf die (grammatikalische) Beweisführung bin ich schonmal gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute lieber schmollen und schweigen, weil ja Widerworte fallen könnten, dann sind auf einmal die anderen dran Schuld? Da wurde wohl das Prinzip einer Meinungsäußerung in aller Öffentlichkeit nicht verstanden.



Die Texte wohl immer noch nicht gelesen.

Wenn man einen Professor mit den Worten „Rassist“ und „Islamhasser“ niederbrüllt, sind das wohl keine „Widerworte“. 

Oder dieser Professor, der auch gleich im Shistorm vernichtet wurde.

Auch der Fall von Herfried Münkler hat das schön gezeigt.

Oder dieser Fall wo eine berufliche Existenz von einem Shitstorm vernichtet wurde.

Und dann kommt so ein Subjekt wie Volker Beck  daher und begrüßt das auch noch.

Was hat das noch mit Meinungsäußerung in aller Öffentlichkeit zu tun, wenn hier Existenzen vernichtet werden und Politiker das noch begrüßen?

Wie gesagt, eine solche Entwicklung können nur Antidemokraten begrüßen. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Auf die (grammatikalische) Beweisführung bin ich schonmal gespannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was soll ich da beweisen? Du unterstellst mir faktenwidrig, ich würde an Pegida-Märschen oder AfD Veranstaltungen teilnehmen. 

Ich wäre ja eher darauf gespannt, dass du diese Unterstellung mal belegst.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Professor mit den Worten „Rassist“ und „Islamhasser“ niederbrüllt, sind das wohl keine „Widerworte“.



Weil man sowas auch nicht öffentlich sagt. Wer sowas öffentlich erzählt, muss eben damit rechnen, dass er abgestraft wird, von der Gemeinschaft, von dem Arbeitgeber, vom Staat.
Und in einem "freiheitlichen Staat" wie z.B. die USA, kriegst du noch mehr Shitstorm ab, wenn du was erzählst.
Wer bei uns in der Firma irgendeinen Müll labert oder gar Kollegen beleidigt, fliegt fristlos raus und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was soll ich da beweisen?


An welcher Stelle ich behauptet haben soll, dass du tatsächlich daran teilnimmst. Denn bis jetzt offenbarst du nur eklatante Mängel beim verstehenden Lesen. Denn aus der Frage, ob der Staat es denn dir verboten hat an xyz teilzunehmen, ergibt sich nicht, dass man auch tatsächlich daran teilnimmt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil man sowas auch nicht öffentlich sagt. Wer sowas öffentlich erzählt, muss eben damit rechnen, dass er abgestraft wird, von der Gemeinschaft, von dem Arbeitgeber, vom Staat.



Weil man was nicht öffentlich sagt? Hast du dir überhaupt den Text durchgelesen?

Der Professor hat folgendes gesagt:

„Zuerst verteidigte er die staatliche Organisation „Prevent“, die versucht, junge, extremismusgefährdete Muslime zu deradikalisieren. Etwas später beklagte er, dass der Botschafter Israels trotz vieler Bemühungen von keiner Universität im Königreich mehr eingeladen werde, aus Angst vor Protesten.“

Und dafür muss er sich also beleidigen (oder wie du es nennst „abgestraft“ werden) lassen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer bei uns in der Firma irgendeinen Müll labert oder gar Kollegen beleidigt, fliegt fristlos raus und das ist auch gut so.



Ach du findest es also auch noch gut, wenn man berufliche Existzen vernichtet, nur weil man etwas unbequemes, von der Mehrheit abweichendes, sagt?

Was ist denn das für ein Demokratieverständnis? 



Poulton schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle ich behauptet haben soll, dass du tatsächlich daran teilnimmst. Denn bis jetzt offenbarst du nur eklatante Mängel beim verstehenden Lesen. Denn aus der Frage, ob der Staat es denn dir verboten hat an xyz teilzunehmen, ergibt sich nicht, dass man auch tatsächlich daran teilnimmt.



Ach hast du nicht behauptet, dass ich „Darfst du auf einer AfD-Veranstaltung keinen Beifall *mehr* klatschen?

Wieso mehr? Habe ich das je getan? Ergo implizierst du, dass ich das getan hätte bzw. tue.


----------



## Pittermann (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach hast du nicht behauptet, dass ich „Darfst du auf einer AfD-Veranstaltung keinen Beifall *mehr* klatschen?
> 
> Wieso mehr? Habe ich das je getan? Ergo implizierst du, dass ich das getan hätte bzw. tue.


Was ist den das für ein Textverständnis?
Was Poulton schrieb war nicht auf Dich bezogen, sondern allgemein formuliert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Hier können wir übrigens die (unschönen) Folgen von politischer Korrektheit sehen. Gefahren werden aus Angst vor Tabus nicht mehr öffentlich benannt.


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Pittermann schrieb:


> Was ist den das für ein Textverständnis?
> Was Poulton schrieb war nicht auf Dich bezogen, sondern allgemein formuliert.



Tja man könnte jetzt natürlich auch argumentieren das er sich angesprochen fühlt. Wäre so ziemlich dasselbe Niveau was Textverständnis angeht


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Tja man könnte jetzt natürlich auch argumentieren das er sich angesprochen fühlt. Wäre so ziemlich dasselbe Niveau was Textverständnis angeht



Wer soll sich denn sonst angesprochen fühlen, wenn man auf meinen Text mit der Zitatfunktion antwortet?


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Erschreckend dieses Textverständnis. Statt "..gida"  und "AfD", hätte man genauso gut auch die Wildecker Herzbuben und Rosamunde Pilcher einsetzen können. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach du findest es also auch noch gut, wenn man berufliche Existzen vernichtet, nur weil man etwas unbequemes, von der Mehrheit abweichendes, sagt?


Bitte über die Rechte und Pflichten informieren, die sich aus einem Arbeitsvertrag ergeben. Wenn jemand Kollegen oder Chef beleidigt, kann dass eine fristlose Kündigung rechtfertigen. Ebenso kann es eine rechtfertigen, wenn jemand rassistischen Unrat von sich gibt.


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Tja mancheiner merkt nur leider noch nicht mal wenn er rassistischen Blödsinn von sich gibt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Erschreckend dieses Textverständnis. Statt "..gida"  und "AfD", hätte man genauso gut auch die Wildecker Herzbuben und Rosamunde Pilcher einsetzen können.
> 
> 
> Bitte über die Rechte und Pflichten informieren, die sich aus einem Arbeitsvertrag ergeben. Wenn jemand Kollegen oder Chef beleidigt, kann dass eine fristlose Kündigung rechtfertigen. Ebenso kann es eine rechtfertigen, wenn jemand rassistischen Unrat von sich gibt.



War irgendeine der verlinkten Beispiele "Rassismus" ? War irgendwas davon schwer beleidigend? 

Was soll diese Ablenkungstaktik? Ich habe dir doch eine klare Frage gestellt. 

Bevor es hier wieder zu Missverständnisse kommt. Ich gehe anhand deines Beitrages erstmal davon aus, das du die Frage indirekt bejahst. Wenn ich falsch liege, dann sag es bitte.



blautemple schrieb:


> Tja mancheiner merkt nur leider noch nicht mal wenn er rassistischen Blödsinn von sich gibt...



Auch so einer, der die verlinkten Texte offenkundig *nicht* gelesen hat. In welchem der von mir verlinkten Beispiel hat einer der betroffenen Personen "rassistischen Blödsinn" von sich gegeben?

Aber hier im Thread (und im Forum) wird mal wieder schön unter Beweis gestellt, warum politische Korrektheit einer freien Rede entgegensteht. Nur Antidemokraten können sowas befürworten.


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Jaja Antidemokraten, Gutmenschen etc. mehr als ein paar Stammtischparolen kommt da doch sowieso noch. Dazu noch extrem mangelhaftes Leseverständnis...

Warum sollte man da also diskutieren?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Jaja Antidemokraten, Gutmenschen etc. mehr als ein paar Stammtischparolen kommt da doch sowieso noch. Dazu noch extrem mangelhaftes Leseverständnis...
> 
> Warum sollte man da also diskutieren?



Ich wiederhole die Frage. In welchem der von mir verlinkten Beiträge hat eine der betroffenen Personen (und ich zitiere *dich*) "rassistischen Blödsinn" von sich gegeben?

Und was stört dich an den Begriffen? Genau das ist doch das Problem mit der politischen Korrektheit. Das versucht wird, Sprechverbote durchzusetzen.


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Du wenn du dich durch meine Aussage angesprochen fühlst ist das nun wirklich nicht mein Problem 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## CmdCobra (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ich glaube der Zweite  oder irre ich mich da:

"- und war ihren Job los. „Ich fliege nach Afrika. Hoffe, ich bekomme  kein Aids. Nur Spaß. Ich bin weiß!“ - diese Kurznachricht habe ihr Leben  ruiniert, sagte Sacco später in amerikanischen Medien."

Impliziert das die Wahrscheinlichkeit in Afrika AIDS zu bekommen höher ist. Impliziert da sie selbst sagt sie sei weiß kein AIDS kriegen würde. Was bedeutet, 
das dieses ein Phenomen eine Krankheit dunkelheutiger Menschen sei. Ist das kein Rassismuss für dich? Kein rassistisches Vorurteil?

Und was Hunt da sagt als gebildeter Mensch ... kein theoretisch hat er Recht. So ist das Leben, wo Menschen zusammenarbeiten kann es auch dazukommen,
dass sich jmd verliebt ... kann auch bei Gleichgeschlechtlichen , deswegen eigentlich schon absurd. Aber wie kann man sich dann hinstellen und dann gleich
die Hälfte der Menschheit das Recht absprechen diesen Job, dieser Berufswahl nachgehen zu wollen?


----------



## Red-Hood (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Political Correctness ist ein Synonym für "alle sind gleich" und objektive Unterschiede dürfen nicht ausgesprochen werden.
Es ist bereits im Kern eine Lüge, die auf ideologischem Wahnsinn basiert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Du wenn du dich durch meine Aussage angesprochen fühlst ist das nun wirklich nicht mein Problem



Von mangelndem Textverständnis reden und dann nicht mal in der Lage sein, einfachste Fragen zu beantworten.

Ich habe mich auch nicht direkt angesprochen gefühlt (was man hätte bemerken können, hätte man meinen Beitrag gelesen), sondern bin davon ausgegangen, dass du damit einen der von mir verlinkten Texte meinst.

Aber dann stell ich die Frage mal ganz einfach, nur für dich:

Auf wenn war deine Aussage denn bitte bezogen?


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ich zitiere mal aus dem SZ-Artikel:


> Doch auch hier gibt es Grenzen: "Wenn sich ein Arbeitnehmer im Netz  rassistisch äußert und führt das zu Diskussionen und Unfrieden im  Betrieb, kann das zu einer fristlosen Kündigung führen", sagt Prof.  Bauer. Letztendlich sei das jedoch immer eine Einzelfallentscheidung des  Gerichts.                                               Zu berücksichtigen ist zum Beispiel, ob durch die  Äußerung des Mitarbeiters auf Facebook der Ruf des Unternehmens  geschädigt wird. Das dürfte auf jeden Fall dann gegeben sein, wenn sich  ein Mitarbeiter in herausgehobener Position rassistisch äußert.  Ausschlaggebend ist auch, ob es außerhalb des Betriebs zu heftigen  Reaktionen oder zum Beispiel zu Kundenbeschwerden kommt.


Geschäftsschädigendes Verhalten sowie Störung des Betriebsfrieden können eine fristlose Kündigung rechtfertigen. Das ist aber nichts Neues sondern ein uralter Hut.

Edit: Da gab es noch was: Kommentar gegen Fluchtlinge: AWO kundigt Mitarbeiterin - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> "Dank meiner medizinischen Ausbildung wird keiner überleben": Diese Drohung gegen Flüchtlinge hat eine junge Mitarbeiterin der Arbeiterwohlfahrt gepostet. Daraufhin wurde ihr gekündigt.


Ist das für Kaaruzo auch ein Fall von "Das wird man ja wohl noch sagen dürfen..."?


----------



## CmdCobra (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Objektive Unterschiede??? was ist das denn???

Ausprechen darf das jeder/jede nur man muss mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm.

Wenn ein Azubi gegen andere Menschen auf Facebook hetzt, dann darf man ihn aus der Ausbildung schmeißen.
Aktio = Reaktio


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Zweite  oder irre ich mich da:
> 
> "- und war ihren Job los. „Ich fliege nach Afrika. Hoffe, ich bekomme  kein Aids. Nur Spaß. Ich bin weiß!“ - diese Kurznachricht habe ihr Leben  ruiniert, sagte Sacco später in amerikanischen Medien."
> 
> ...



Also ich habe das Beispiel beim Überfliegen gerade nicht gefunden, aber glaube dir einfach mal.

Das ist halt ein schlechter Scherz. Mein Gott, geschmacklos ja, aber man kann alles überbewerten.

Die Frage ist, würde das umgekehrt auch einen Shitstorm geben? Vermutlich nicht.



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Und was Hunt da sagt als gebildeter Mensch ... kein theoretisch hat er Recht. So ist das Leben, wo Menschen zusammenarbeiten kann es auch dazukommen,
> dass sich jmd verliebt ... kann auch bei Gleichgeschlechtlichen , deswegen eigentlich schon absurd. Aber wie kann man sich dann hinstellen und dann gleich
> die Hälfte der Menschheit das Recht absprechen diesen Job, dieser Berufswahl nachgehen zu wollen?



Wo spricht er denn der Hälfte der Menschheit das Recht ab, diesen Beruf nachzugehen?



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal aus dem SZ-Artikel:
> 
> Geschäftsschädigendes Verhalten sowie Störung des Betriebsfrieden können eine fristlose Kündigung rechtfertigen. Das ist aber nichts Neues sondern ein uralter Hut.



Scheinbar muss mein Deutsch eingerostet sein. In welchem der von mir verlinkten Beispiele, ist das deiner Meinung nach der Fall?

Ist die Frage jetzt besser formuliert für dich ?



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Objektive Unterschiede??? was ist das denn???
> 
> Ausprechen darf das jeder/jede nur man muss mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm.
> 
> ...



Sag mal was sollen eigentlich immer diese Beispiele, die ich nirgends genannt habe?

Ich habe doch ganz klar Beispiel verlinkt. Ich habe gefragt, in welchem dieser (von mir verlinkten Beispiel), dass der Fall war und nicht in welchem fremden (nicht von mir verlinkten Beispielen), dass der Fall war.

Ist der Unterschied so schwer?

PS: Bei dem Azubi war das auch völlig gerechtfertigt, der hat (wenn ich mich an den Fall recht erinnere) zu Straftaten aufgerufen.

Osterreich: Porsche entlasst Lehrling wegen Hass-Kommentar - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Poulton schrieb:


> Edit: Da gab es noch was: Kommentar gegen Fluchtlinge: AWO kundigt Mitarbeiterin - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Ist das für Kaaruzo auch ein Fall von "Das wird man ja wohl noch sagen dürfen..."?



A) Nein ist es nicht, weil die Frau offen Straftaten ankündigt. Das ist (völlig zu Recht) strafbar.

B) Was heißt "auch"? Wo habe ich das denn noch gesagt?


----------



## CmdCobra (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Und genau darum geht es Kaaruzo (wow du gibst mir indirekt recht  ) Menschen äußern viel zu schnell Dinge über
die sie nicht nachdenken. Meistens äußert man so etwas wenn man nicht vorher schon latente Gesinnungen in die
eine oder andere Richtung hat. jmd der so unbedacht mit Wort ungeht ist für so einen Job ungeeignet...

Okay das war etwas überspitzt formuliert. Aber warum sollte eine Frau bzw.  nicht das Recht haben wenn ihrer
Qualifikationen es rechtfertigen in dem Labor zu arbeiten wo sie/er es möchte. Ruf/Ausstattung/Mitarbeiter sind
nachvollziehbare Gründe sich sein Laborplatz auszusuchen und nicht diue Abwägung zwischen Männlein/Weiblein.

BTW: ich hasse Shitstorms 

BTW: 2 Kaaruzo bitte merke endlich dass sich diese schöne Runde Welt nicht nur um dich dreht. Das war auf den Post Red-Hood
bezogen, keine Ahnung warum du dich angesprochen fühlst.


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2016)

*Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Wer vom Islam als eine Gewaltideologie spricht muss sich auch nicht wundern wenn ihm Rassismus vorgeworfen wird...

Das ist nichts weiter als billigste Hetze.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Und genau darum geht es Kaaruzo (wow du gibst mir indirekt recht  ) Menschen äußern viel zu schnell Dinge über
> die sie nicht nachdenken. Meistens äußert man so etwas wenn man nicht vorher schon latente Gesinnungen in die
> eine oder andere Richtung hat. jmd der so unbedacht mit Wort ungeht ist für so einen Job ungeeignet...
> 
> ...



Man sollte aber unterscheiden.

Die Aussagen des Porsche Azubis oder von der Angestellten (den Beitrag den Poulton verlinkt hat) waren rassistisch und Ankündigen von Straftaten.

Sowas ist absolut indiskutabel und völlig zu Recht zieht sowas eine Kündigung nach sich.

Die Aussagen der zwei Professoren oder von der Journalistin waren maximal unklug, aber doch nicht beleidigend bzw. rassistisch.

Und das kann doch nicht sein, dass Leute dafür ihre berufliche Existenz verlieren. 



blautemple schrieb:


> Wer vom Islam als eine Gewaltideologie spricht muss sich auch nicht wundern wenn ihm Rassismus vorgeworfen wird...
> 
> Das ist nichts weiter als billigste Hetze.



Der Islam wird als Religion bezeichnet. Meine Aussage ist damit Antireligiös bzw. Religionskritisch.

Oder ist der Islam neuerdings eine Rasse?

Edit:



CmdCobra schrieb:


> BTW: 2 Kaaruzo bitte merke endlich dass sich diese schöne Runde Welt nicht nur um dich dreht. Das war auf den Post Red-Hood
> bezogen, keine Ahnung warum du dich angesprochen fühlst.



Ich habe mich angesprochen gefühlt, weil du deinen Post mit "Und genau darum geht es Kaaruzo " begonnen hast.


----------



## Pittermann (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Islam wird als Religion bezeichnet. Meine Aussage ist damit Antireligiös bzw. Religionskritisch.
> 
> Oder ist der Islam neuerdings eine Rasse?


Wie wäre es mit „saudumm“ statt „rassistisch“ oder „religionskritisch“?


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Pittermann schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit „saudumm“ statt „rassistisch“ oder „religionskritisch“?



Klar, wenn du dich dann besser fühlst.


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Am besten liest du erst noch mal nach in welchem Zusammenhang der Begriff Rassismus so alles verwendet wird...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Am besten liest du erst noch mal nach in welchem Zusammenhang der Begriff Rassismus so alles verwendet wird...



Wie war das noch gleich mit ungenauer Formulierung und Textverständnis?

Duden | Ras-sis-mus | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition



			
				Duden schrieb:
			
		

> 1. (meist ideologischen Charakter tragende, zur Rechtfertigung von Rassendiskriminierung, Kolonialismus o. Ä. entwickelte) Lehre, Theorie, nach der Menschen bzw. Bevölkerungsgruppen mit bestimmten biologischen Merkmalen hinsichtlich ihrer kulturellen Leistungsfähigkeit anderen von Natur aus über- bzw. unterlegen sein sollen
> 
> 2. dem Rassismus entsprechende Einstellung, Denk- und Handlungsweise gegenüber Menschen bzw. Bevölkerungsgruppen mit bestimmten biologischen Merkmalen



Wo ist also die Aussage "Der Islam ist eine Gewaltideologie" rassistisch?


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Mein Gott dann nenn es muslimischer Rassismus,  Islamophobie oder was auch immer. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Mein Gott dann nenn es muslimischer Rassismus,  Islamophobie oder was auch immer.



Ja, wie denn jetzt? 

Du hast mich doch auf mangelndes Textverständnis/ungenaue Formulierung hingewiesen.

Ich habe dir die Definition von Rassismus geliefert, und damit bewiesen, dass meine Aussage nicht rassistisch war. Und was bitte ist "muslimischer Rassismus"?

Ich denke, wir haben gerade erst festgestellt, dass der Islam ja keine Rasse ist.

PS: Ich nenne es ja Antireligiös bzw. Religionskritisch. Damit erfülle ich ja deine Definition nach "was auch immer".


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Na wenn du dich so an die Definition im Duden festhalten willst...

Das der Begriff Rasse als solche anthropologisch noch nicht mal haltbar ist, ist dir aber klar?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Na wenn du dich so an die Definition im Duden festhalten willst...



Sprichst du dem Duden die Fähigkeit ab, für die deutsche Sprache gültige Definitionen vorzunehmen?



blautemple schrieb:


> Das der Begriff Rasse als solche anthropologisch noch nicht mal haltbar ist, ist dir aber klar?



Natürlich. Deshalb ist es umso erstaunlicher, dass du diesen Begriff benutzt, wo ich doch gar nichts über irgendwelche biologische Merkmale gesagt habe.


----------



## Pittermann (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Woher hat der Dudenverlag denn bitteschön das Recht, deutsche Wörter zu definieren?


----------



## CmdCobra (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Zweischneidiges Schwert die PC ...

vor 20ig Jahren wären diese beiden Sachen garnicht Publik geworden oder ihm wäre keine Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt worden.
Als Journalistin und Professor deren Arbeitswerkzeug die Sprache und die Schrift ist, sollte man die Fähigkeit nahelegen, dass sie
wohl Bedacht damit umgehen.  Es gib unzählige Beispiele die denkbar wären, wo Menschen die in der Arbeit Fehler gemacht haben,
ihren Job los sind. Verlage / Unis und Arbeitgeber könnten den Eindruck erwecken, dass sie solche Meinungen teilen. Was man natürlich
beiden hätte einräumen müssen ist die Tatsache sich verteidigen bzw. entschuldigen zu dürfen.

PC findest du auch in Arbeitszeugnissen. Warum darf man nicht erwähnen, dass der Typ/die Frau eine Niete waren? Sich auf Partys
besoffen haben? Stundenlang Büroklatsch verbreitet haben. Nein man darf es nur verklausuliert darin formulieren und wenn das jmd
finden, kann es das auch noch streichen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Pittermann schrieb:


> Woher hat der Dudenverlag denn bitteschön das Recht, deutsche Wörter zu definieren?



Ich bin selbstverständlich offen für Gegenvorschläge aus einer validen Quelle.

Ich habe nur keinen Grund gesehen, den Duden bei der Definition der deutschen Sprache anzuzweifeln. Aber wenn du mir zwingende Gründe nennst, warum der Duden ungeeignet ist, dann werde ich meine Meinung natürlich ändern.


----------



## Pittermann (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Was Du schriebst klang mir sehr nach „Wenn es im Duden steht, muss es richtig sein“. Ungeeignet ist er natürlich nicht, hat aber auch nicht die alleinige Hoheit über die deutsche Sprache.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Pittermann schrieb:


> Was Du schriebst klang mir sehr nach „Wenn es im Duden steht, muss es richtig sein“. Ungeeignet ist er natürlich nicht, hat aber auch nicht die alleinige Hoheit über die deutsche Sprache.



Das ist klar. Aber als Diskussionsgrundlage sollte der Duden wohl hinreichend akzeptiert sein. Sofern da keine (begründeteten) Einwände bestehen, würde ich das quasi voraussetzen.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darÃ¼ber?*

Gruppenbezogene Menschenfeindlichkeit wäre ein Begriff, denn man ebenso nutzen könnte. Ansonsten: Islamfeindlichkeit vs. Antimuslimischer Rassismus vs. Islamophobie: Was meint was? | Netz gegen Nazis



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Ich nenne es ja Antireligiös bzw. Religionskritisch. Damit erfülle ich ja deine Definition nach "was auch immer".


Was du betreibst hat wenig bis gar nichts mit Religionskritik zu tun. Aber da wäre man wieder bei dem Thema.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darÃ¼ber?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Gruppenbezogene Menschenfeindlichkeit wäre ein Begriff, denn man ebenso nutzen könnte. Ansonsten: Islamfeindlichkeit vs. Antimuslimischer Rassismus vs. Islamophobie: Was meint was? | Netz gegen Nazis



Wenn wir schon darüber diskutieren, ob der Duden als Definitionsgrundlage geeignet ist oder nicht, was befähigt eigentlich diese Seite dazu, valide Definitionen aufzustellen? 



Poulton schrieb:


> Was du betreibst hat wenig bis gar nichts mit Religionskritik zu tun. Aber da wäre man wieder bei dem Thema.



Weil eine "linke" Wochenzeitung natürlich dazu befähigt ist, sowas zu entscheiden. 

Warum halten wir uns da nicht an das Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz, dessen Aufgabe es ja ist, Bestrebungen gegen die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung zu überwachen.

Wie sehen die das?

Interessant ist hingegen, was vom Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz überwacht wird. Nämlich 90 Moscheen. 

Wie viele Kirchen oder Synagogen werden eigentlich vom Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz derzeit überwacht?


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Na ja, was der Verfassungsschutz so taugt, haben wir ja bei der NSU Geschichte gelernt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, was der Verfassungsschutz so taugt, haben wir ja bei der NSU Geschichte gelernt.



Was denn genau? Nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand gibt es da bisher nur Indizien.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Natürlich, weil der Verfassungsschutz alle belastende Dokumente vernichtet hat.
Geschredderte NSU-Akten: Keine strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen - Politik - Suddeutsche.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich, weil der Verfassungsschutz alle belastende Dokumente vernichtet hat.
> Geschredderte NSU-Akten: Keine strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen - Politik - Suddeutsche.de



Na laut Staatsanwalt gibt es ja offensichtlich keinen Anfangsverdacht für strafrechltich relevants Handeln.

Zumal dieser Absatz doch sehr interessant ist:



			
				Süddeutsche schrieb:
			
		

> Die Staatsanwaltschaft schließt "mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit" aus, dass der Beamte mit dem Schreddern der Akten etwas vertuschen wollte. Der Inhalt der Akten habe "zumindest sachinhaltlich vollständig rekonstruiert" werden können. Dabei sei nichts gefunden worden, was Grund für eine strafvereitelnde oder eine andere strafrechtlich relevante Vernichtung hätte sein können. Es sei in den Akten zudem nicht um NSU-Mitglieder gegangen.



Wo ist jetzt genau das Problem mit dem Verfassungschutz?


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Das ist ja nicht alles. Es gibt genug andere Indize dafür, dass der Verfassungsschutz was verheimlicht. Gerade im NSU Untersuchungsausschuss war einiges zu lesen.
Dass es da nicht mir rechten Dingen abgelaufen ist, ist logisch, nur wann hat ein Untersuchungsausschuss mal was ans Tageslicht gebracht?
Kohl sagt ja bis heute nicht, wer die Spender waren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Auch ein schönes Beispiel für falsche politische Korrektheit:

Berlin-Wedding: Zwei 14-Jahrige sollen Mitschulerin vergewaltigt haben
Berlin: Teenager sollen 13-jahrige Schulerin vergewaltigt haben
Berlin: 14-Jahrige sollen Mitschulerin vergewaltigt haben
Berlin-Wedding: 13-Jahrige wohl von Mitschulern vergewaltigt
Sexualdelikt in Berlin: Zwei Teenager sollen 13-jahrige Mitschulerin vergewaltigt haben 
Die 13-Jährige wehrte sich, da wurde sie vom 14-Jährigen vergewaltigt

Ein und derselbe Fall. Aber nur in der letzten Zeitung wird das relevante Detail genannt, dass sich jeder mit ein bisschen Lebensrealität selber denken kann.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ja, genau, die ersten berichten im Konjunktiv, denn das ist nun mal die korrekte Formulierung, denn alles andere wäre ja eine Vorverurteilung.
Nur der letzte sieht es schon als Fakt an.
Komischer Journalismus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, genau, die ersten berichten im Konjunktiv, denn das ist nun mal die korrekte Formulierung, denn alles andere wäre ja eine Vorverurteilung.
> Nur der letzte sieht es schon als Fakt an.
> Komischer Journalismus.



Direkt der dritte Satz aus dem Artikel:

"Zwei polizeibekannte Jugendliche stehen unter Verdacht, ein 14-jähriges Mädchen in Berlin vergewaltigt zu haben"

Wo auch immer das kein Konjunktiv ist.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ja, sie stehen unter Verdacht. Dort wird aber nicht geschrieben, dass sie es waren.
Jemanden verdächtigen ist was anderes als zu behaupten, dass es jemand war.
Guck dir doch den Fall Jörg Kachelmann an. Der wurde von den Medien vorverurteilt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, sie stehen unter Verdacht. Dort wird aber nicht geschrieben, dass sie es waren.
> Jemanden verdächtigen ist was anderes als zu behaupten, dass es jemand war.
> Guck dir doch den Fall Jörg Kachelmann an. Der wurde von den Medien vorverurteilt.



Das ist auch nicht der relevante Fakt. Sondern etwas anderes.

Etwas das aus Gründen der politischen Korrektheit nur in einem Bericht genannt wird.


----------



## CmdCobra (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Wieso tut das hier nix zur Sache? Es total irrelavant ob jmd. grün, braun, weiß, Christ,
Moslem oder Buddist ist, Vergewaltigung gelten bestraft. Die Tatsache welche Nationalität
die beiden haben ist doch für den Fall total irrelavant, oder? 

Im Fall der "Elena" die Anfang des Jahres Berlin bis Moskau in Atem gehalten hat sieht man 
wo solche Information hinführen. Ach ... und wo sind die Entschuldigungen all derer die auf
den Flüchtling, Schwerintigrierbaren-Zug" aufgesprungen sind, weil Sie eine Gruppe von Menschen
vorverurteilt haben? Genau ... nirgends.

Kann Kaaruzo etwas verstehen, da es eh jeder weiß welche Natinoalität die beiden haben. Was
beim Berliner-Wedding auch keine schwere Erkenntnis ist. In dem Fall finde ich die Info nicht un-pc.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Weil diese Information Rückschlüsse auf die Ursache für die Tat zulässt. Und das kann hilfreich sein zukünftige Taten zu verhindern.

Oder seine eigenen Kinder vor gewissen überproportinal häufigen Tätergruppen zu warnen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Für mich ist das Vorverurteilung und Diskriminierung, sonst nichts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Vorverurteilung und Diskriminierung, sonst nichts.



Und für mich und mittlerweile auch für viele weibliche Bekannte von mir, ist das Selbstschutz.


----------



## JePe (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil diese Information Rückschlüsse auf die Ursache für die Tat zulässt. Und das kann hilfreich sein zukünftige Taten zu verhindern.



Du kannst vom ethnischen Hintergrund Rueckschluesse auf die Tatursachen ziehen? Und bist kein Rassist?

Wow.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



JePe schrieb:


> Du kannst vom ethnischen Hintergrund Rueckschluesse auf die Tatursachen ziehen? Und bist kein Rassist?
> 
> Wow.



Aufgrund des ethnischen Hintergrunds natürlich nicht. Das würde ja bedeuten, die Tatsachen lägen in biologischen Ursachen begründet. Das ist natürlich nicht der Fall.

Allerdings lässt der ethnischen Hintergrund Rückschlüsse auf den kulturellen Hintergrund zu. Und sollte dieser auf eine rückständige und frauenfeindlichen Ideologie schließen, dann kommt man der Ursache auf die Spur.

Wenn man sich in einer Großstadt wie Hamburg mit Polizisten unterhält, dann erfährt man auch wer den größten Teil der inhaftierten Vergewalter stellt.

Das hat z.b. Frau Schwarzer schon im Jahr 2003 erzählt.

"Ich bin es leid, eine Frau zu sein"  | ALICE SCHWARZER



			
				Alice Schwarzer schrieb:
			
		

> Reden wir ernsthaft: Ein Kölner Polizist hat mir kürzlich erzählt, siebzig oder achtzig Prozent der Vergewaltigungen in Köln würden von Türken verübt. Ich habe ihn gefragt: Warum sagen Sie das nicht, damit wir an die Wurzeln des Problems gehen können? Er antwortete: Das dürfen wir ja nicht, Frau Schwarzer, das gilt als Rassismus.



Da hätten wir dann einen kulturellen Hintergrund, in der Frauen weniger wert sind. Die Wurzel des Problems. Schön formuliert. Und lustigerweise war das in Köln, eine Stadt die ja erst vor kurzem massiv "bereichert" wurde.

Passend auch dazu, der kürzliche Talk bei Frau Maischberger:

Debatte bei Sandra Maischberger uber Islam & Sexismus



			
				FAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Dem früheren Nordafrika-Korrespondenten Samuel Schirmbeck lastet sie an, wie die Vertreter der AfD zu reden, nur weil er seine jahrzehntelangen Erfahrungen aus dem Alltagsleben in Algerien und in Marokko geschildert hat. Diese Erfahrung lautet, dass Frauen permanent sexuellen Übergriffen von Männergruppen ausgesetzt sind, die einen Grund in der rigiden Keuschheitslehren des Koran haben und in einem gesellschaftlichen Klima, in dem, wie Schirmbeck sagt, die Religion eine „Virulenz“ besitzt. Sie gilt als definitorische Größe und wird als solche auch durchgesetzt. Dies, verbunden mit dem „erniedrigenden Frauenbild“ und dem Druck unausgelebter Sexualität, führe zu dem Phänomen, das in Deutschland an Silvester nicht nur in Köln angekommen ist



Womit sich dann auch der Kreis schließt. Hier kann man schön die Ursachen sehen. Wenn man sie denn sehen will.


----------



## Red-Hood (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Grad bei welt.de auch wieder gemerkt, was PC bedeutet. Meinungszensur bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Selbst sachliche Beiträge werden erst gar nicht veröffentlicht, wenn die Meinung nicht passt.
Leichte Kritik am Artikel ist bereits Grund genug. 

Hier übrigens ein Artikel über Unterschiede, die nicht angesprochen werden dürfen. Hintergründe, die krankhaft relativiert werden.

Die Ruckkehr der Gewalt in den Alltag – DIE ACHSE DES GUTEN. ACHGUT.COM


----------



## volvo242 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Religion ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nichts anderes als das Angeben Geistig-gestörter-Menschen,
die sich darum streiten wer den größeren Imaginären Freund hat.


Gewalt verherrlichen mehr Religionen, 
Der Muslim denkt die Frau sei Freiwild
Der Pfaff nimmt das Kind
Der Hindu setzt dem noch die Krone auf,  schreckt auch nicht davor zurück Kind als auch Alt  zu V. und Lebendig anzuzünden




Religion im Klassischen Sinn ist einfach nur Rückständig und behindert die weiterentwicklung des Menschen.


----------



## Drayygo (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Das beste Beispiel für die Lächerlichkeit von PC war doch der Shitstorm gegen den Rosetta-Forscher wegen eines T-Shirts!! Sexismus-Hemd: #Shirtgate bringt "Rosetta"-Forscher zum Weinen - DIE WELT mobil

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Woohoo (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Schon 2009 bei Phoenix "Unter den Linden" wurde über Bad Godesberg als Standort von Edelextremismus finanziert von Saudi Arabien gesprochen. PC wird mit dafür gesorgt haben, dass solche Probleme nicht angegangen wurden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil diese Information Rückschlüsse auf die Ursache für die Tat zulässt. .


Die wichtigste Information ist das Geschlecht. Wer begeht Körperverletzung auf offener Straße, wer mordet und erschießt andere? Genau, Männer, in der Regel politisch rechts. Vor denen muss man sich schützen. Ob die nun groß oder klein, jung oder alt, schwarz, rot oder gold, ähh gelb sind, spielt keine Rolle. Das vereinigende Merkmal ist MANN, oder? Aber das darf ja nicht ausgesprochen werden. 
Osterreich: Schutze kam aus der rechtsextremen Szene - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Political Correctness ist eine völlig überzogenen Bezeichnung für eine ganz einfache Sache, es geht um vorurteilsfreie Bewertung. Es geht darum, anderen Menschen klar zu machen, dass wir im Wesentlichen alle eines sind, Menschen. Aber man erkennt schnell, wer sich dagegen stellt, mit anderen Menschen höflich und fair umzugehen. Und dieser Gruppe müssen wir die rote Karte zeigen. Immer und deutlich. Was hier als politisch Inkorrekt bezeichnet wird, bedeutet nur, mit Freude auf anderen rumtrampeln zu wollen. Für mich ist das ein widerwärtiges Verhalten.


----------



## Woohoo (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

PC verhindert wichtige Debatten weil versucht wird auf jegliche Gefühle  und Sentimentalitäten Rücksicht zu nehmen. So wurde z.B. Sarrazins Hinweise  auf Missstände bei der Integration niedergemacht weil seine Statistiken  nicht PC waren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> PC verhindert wichtige Debatten weil versucht wird auf jegliche Gefühle  und Sentimentalitäten Rücksicht zu nehmen. So wurde z.B. Sarrazins Hinweise  auf Missstände bei der Integration niedergemacht weil seine Statistiken  nicht PC waren.


Ähhh, seine Statistiken enthielten Lügen, oder politisch korrekt gesagt und ohne den unterstellenden Vorsatz zu betonen, sie waren teilweise nicht mit der Realität im Einklang. Aus falschen Zahlen leitete er einseitige Thesen ab und wurde dafür als das bezeichnet, was er ist. Und Du hast Recht. Eine Debatte, wer die Straftäter mit der höchsten Schadenssumme sind, findet bei uns nicht statt, weil die Gruppe der Täter, gut verzahnt in der Politik, das zu verhindern weiss. Political Correktess würde helfen, diese Missstände aufzudenken und Korruption zu minimieren,. Aber wer verhindert es und lenkt stattdessen die Diskussion auf Nebenkriegsschauplätze?



Drayygo schrieb:


> [...] Das beste Beispiel für die Lächerlichkeit von PC [...]


Gegen Sexismus zu kämpfen ist nicht lächerlich. Leider darf man es wegen der political correctness nicht aussprechen, aber Männer sind  erheblich dümmer als Frauen, schaffen bei gleicher Förderung viel weniger in der Schule oder im  Studium und sind nur deshalb überrepräsentativ in bestimmten Gehaltgruppen vertreten, weil sie Frauen an jeder Stelle als dumme kleine Sexobjekte darstellen. Und darum zeigt man heute jenen Dumpfbacken, die weiterhin Sexismus in der Öffentlichkeit ausleben eine klare rote Karte. Wir brauchen so einen Schwachsinn nicht. Oder möchtest Du als Reaktion Frauen mit T-Shirts von kleinen Bettnässern sehen, die mit sieben noch ins Bett machen? So etwas gibt es nur bei Jungen. Sollen jetzt alle Frauen anfangen, demütigende Witze gegen Männer zu machen? Ist es das, was ihr politisch Unkorrekten wollt, oder wollt Ihr nur weiter auf anderen herum trampeln, weil es ja so unglaublich witzig ist? Ich wll so etwas nicht. Ich werde keine Männer blos stellen. Vielleicht nur hier in kurzen Beiträgen, um das Problem zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ich lass das Sarrizin Thema mal außen vor. Ist nicht PC. 

Kann mich  mit folgender Vorstellung von PC anfreunden:

"Schutz für Minderheiten bieten nur Gesetze aber nicht die PC.
 (PC hat z.B. Frauen in unterdrückten Familienverhältnissen nie geholfenn oder das Problem des "Edelextremismus in Bad Godesberg" behoben) 
Die PC ist eine Nebelwand für Faulheit und Bequemlichkeit und vor allem für Leute die sich gerne als Beschützer für andere Leute fühlen. PC kommt nicht der Minderheiten zugute es kommt der Mehrheit zugute die gerne eine patriarchale Haltung den "gequälten" Minderheiten gegenüber einnehmen möchten." - H. M. Broder


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> .... - H. M. Broder


Da hast Du Dir ja den richtigen herausgesucht. Wie lange gibt es denn schon den Ansatz, durch sinnvolle Sprache und Inhalte die Chancengleichheit für Menschen zu erhöhen? Stell Dir vor, jeder würde Menschen mit grünem Gesicht für einen Haufen Dreck halten  und  Dir eintrichtern, Wesen mit grünen Gesichtern sind ein Haufen Dreck. Wie lange meinst Du würde es dauern, wenn wir es unterbinden würden so etwas zu sagen, bis eine Verhaltensänderung eintritt und Menschen mit grünen Gesichtern auf Basis ihrers Verhaltens und ihrer Fähigkeiten eingestuft werden? Sofort, nach einem Jahr, nach einer Generation oder nach drei Generationen? Gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen dauern lange.

Broder ist nichts weiter als ein zweitklassiger Provokateur, der etliche Klagen bekam und der genug gerichtlich bestätigte Unterlassungsklagen am Hals hat. Er ist, auf Basis seiner Aktionen bewertet,  nichts weiter als ein erbärmlicher Wicht, jemand, der davon lebt durch Beleidigung anderer Geld zu verdienen. Das kann er versuchen, er findet scheinbar immer noch Zuhörer. Und nur weil er nicht versteht, dass Entwicklung lange dauern, muss seine Meinung nicht stimmen. Schau Dir Deutschland vor fünfzig Jahren an und heute. Es sind zwei unterschiedliche Staaten. Die Rechtsgleichheit für Frauen war erst gegen Mitte der siebziger Jahre erreicht, seitdem geht es darum, alte sexistische Gespenster aus der Gesellschaft zu treiben und dafür zu sorgen, dass andere Menschen nicht willkürlich wegen Hautfarbe oder Religion ausgegrenzt werden. Die AfD gehört mit ihrem offen verfassungsfeindlichem Programm sofort vom Verfassungsschutz überwacht.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



> durch sinnvolle Sprache und Inhalte die Chancengleichheit für Menschen zu erhöhen?



Gleichheit wird nicht durch eine "sinnvolle Sprache" hergestellt. Das N Word zu verbieten hat z.B. nichts geändert. 



> Die Rechtsgleichheit für Frauen war erst gegen Mitte der siebziger Jahre erreicht,



Gesetzesänderungen und nicht durch PC.

Ideologie: Gleichheit 


Ich weiß auch nicht ob wir aneinander vorbei reden. PC verhindert das angehen von Problemen. Ach dochnochmal das leidige Thema als Beispiel.
Man will aus PC nicht darüber reden, dass Spanien, das Flüchtlingsboote konsequent zurückbringt weniger ertrunkene Menschen hat als andere Länder am Mittelmeer.  Oder das nur 14% der Taschen- und Gepäckdiebstähle von Deutschen begangen werden. Wird dies nicht aus PC Gründen untersucht steht man der Problmlösung im Weg.





OT:
Und Broder wie kann man den so Fehlinterpretieren. Er teilt einfach in alle Richtungen aus und das ohne jede PC.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Das N Wort zu verbieten hat zwar nichts gebracht, aber wir haben auch keine Begriffe für weiße, von daher erachte ich das Verbot als durchaus angemessen.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



GhostsOfOpa schrieb:


> Das N Wort zu verbieten hat zwar nichts  gebracht, aber wir haben auch keine Begriffe für weiße, von daher  erachte ich das Verbot als durchaus angemessen.



Verboten ist es ja nicht wirklich eher geächtet. Und wenn man es  gebraucht ist man beruflich vielleicht am Ende oder in bestimmten  Situationen denkt dein Gegenüber nun die Erlaubnis zu haben dich ins  Jenseits zu prügeln.

Man darf es halt nutzen genauso wie man in den USA den Hitlergruß machen darf oder sich jede Frau die Achselhaare wachsen lassen darf. Man muss halt mit den Konsequenzen leben können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> ... Das N Word zu verbieten hat z.B. nichts geändert. ....


Wir haben als Kinder immer wieder gesungen:
 "Wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Mann? Niemand! Und wenn er kommt? Dann laufen wir ..."
Ganz fürchterliche Ausgrenzung, widerwärtig, aber so war es früher.

Heute singt so etwas niemand mehr und ganz langsam, wirklich ganz langsam, gibt es Veränderungen. 
Juristisch gab es nie Unterschiede, nur gesellschaftlich. Welche Gesetze willst Du ändern? Und nein,
 es geht nicht um Gleichheit, alle Menschen sind verschieden, es geht um CHANCENGLEICHHEIT. 

Oder willst Du Menschen, nur weil sie ein grünes Gesicht haben, ein Abitur verwehren, einen Arbeitsplatz,
eine Wohnung, etc?



Woohoo schrieb:


> ...Und Broder wie kann man den so  Fehlinterpretieren. Er teilt einfach in alle Richtungen aus und das ohne  jede PC.


Sagte ich doch, ein billiger Provokateur, der immer wieder vom Gericht seine Grenzen bekommt.
Und richtig, Beleidigungen sind politisch nicht korrekt, darum bekommt er immer wieder eine
Klatsche. Inhaltlich findet sich über seine Beleidigungen hinweg nichts von Bedeutung.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir haben als Kinder immer wieder gesungen:
> "Wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Mann? Niemand! Und wenn er kommt? Dann laufen wir ..."
> Ganz fürchterliche Ausgrenzung, widerwärtig, aber so war es früher.
> 
> ...



Wie kommst du immer auf sowas? 

Wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Mann hatten wir damals auch gespielt in der Schule. Schwarzer Mann war mit böser Mann konnotiert. Niemand dachte damals an Dunkelhäutige Menschen. Völkerball wurde später auch "verboten", so ein Unsinn.

Ich weiß auch nicht ob wir aneinander vorbei reden. PC verhindert das  angehen von Problemen. Ach dochnochmal das leidige Thema als Beispiel.
Man will aus PC nicht darüber reden, dass Spanien, das Flüchtlingsboote  konsequent zurückbringt weniger ertrunkene Menschen hat als andere  Länder am Mittelmeer.  Oder das nur 14% der Taschen- und  Gepäckdiebstähle von Deutschen begangen werden. Wird dies nicht aus PC  Gründen untersucht steht man der Problmlösung im Weg.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Wie kommst du immer auf sowas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Willkürliche Beispiele für Rassismus, Sexismus, etc. Bewirb Dich mal mit nahezu
identischen Zeugnissen mit einem deutschen Namen und  mit einem türkischem.



Woohoo schrieb:


> ....Man will aus PC nicht darüber reden, dass Spanien, das Flüchtlingsboote  konsequent zurückbringt weniger ertrunkene Menschen hat als andere  Länder am Mittelmeer. ...


Glaubst Du wirklich, dass das der Grund ist? _"Wegen PC reden wir nicht drüber?" _Glaubst Du das wirklich? 
Wie kommst Du zu dieser Einschätzung? Das ist doch absurd. In Spanien leben mehr Illegale als in jedem
anderen Land Europas. Warum wohl und mit welchen Folgen?
Fluchtlinge in Spanien: Wo Asyl der Abschreckung dient | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Woohoo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Willkürliche Beispiele für Rassismus, Sexismus, etc. Bewirb Dich mal mit nahezu
> identischen Zeugnissen mit einem deutschen Namen und  mit einem türkischem.
> 
> 
> ...



Und PC ist die Lösung dann bekommen alle einen Job? Wenn jemand einen Türken nicht einstellen will wird PC Ihm nicht helfen. Firmen mit einer solchen Einstellungen finden Wege. Selbst wenn die Bewerbung ohne Angaben von Geschlecht, Nationaliät, Bild usw. eingereicht wird. Beim Einstellungsgespräch ist spätestens schluss.

Und zu Punkt zwei: Ich will nicht das der Thread auch noch geschlossen wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Und PC ist die Lösung dann bekommen alle einen Job? Wenn jemand einen Türken nicht einstellen will wird PC Ihm nicht helfen..


Wenn jemand so denkt, ist ihm in der Tat nicht mehr zu helfen, selbst mit PC nicht. 
In dem Fall ist Hopfen und Malz verloren, aber man sollte verhindern, dass er 
Kinder erzieht, oder nur mit intensiver Begleitung durch einen mündigen Mitbürger.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Um das nochmal klar zustellen. Es war oben vielleicht etwas ungeschickt formuliert.

Ich meinte das PC dem Türken nicht helfen wird. 


Dass das Verhalten (einen Türken nicht einstellen zu wollen) voll daneben ist ist klar und hat hier auch niemand befürwortet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich meinte das PC dem Türken nicht helfen wird. .


Hilft einem ausgegenzten Mensch ein Gesetz? Wie steht ihr PC-Feindlichen z.B. gegenüber dem allgemeinen Gleichstellungsgesetz?
AGG - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis

Ändert sich dadurch irgend etwas an der ganz persönlichen Ausgrenzung, die jede Minderheit erfährt? Oder ist so etwas nur ein
ganz langsamer Prozess über viele Jahrzehnte, der aber irgendwann begonnen werden muss. Früher z.B. wurden in Deutschland
Behinderte Kinder mehr oder weniger aus dem öffentlichen Leben herausgezogen und versteckt, heute wird mit Inklusion und
erheblichem finanziellem Aufwand an eine gesellschaftlichen Gleichstellung gearbeitet. Sobald es um Gesetze geht, wird es teuer
und es entsteht erheblicher Verwaltungsaufwand. Regelt man es über verzicht auf usgrenzung im Alltag, also über PC, wäre es
erheblich einfacher und schneller möglich. Aber man muss sich Eltern vorstellen, die dagegen klagen, dass behinderte Kinder in
eine Schulklasse kommen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> OT:
> Und Broder wie kann man den so Fehlinterpretieren. Er teilt einfach in alle Richtungen aus und das ohne jede PC.


Hmm, aber wenn jemand Israel kritisert, und sei es auch nur die Regierung und selbst die nur oberflächlich setzt er einen sofort auf die Liste der Antisemiten.
Er selbst kennt keine PC, will sie aber haben wenn es um bestimmte Dinge geht oder um ihn selbst - klassiche Doppelmoral eines einseitigen Meinungsmachers.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, aber wenn jemand Israel kritisert, und sei es auch nur die Regierung und selbst die nur oberflächlich setzt er einen sofort auf die Liste der Antisemiten.
> Er selbst kennt keine PC, will sie aber haben wenn es um bestimmte Dinge geht oder um ihn selbst - klassiche Doppelmoral eines einseitigen Meinungsmachers.



Gegen Israel und vor allem orthodox Juden giftet er aber auch gerne mal ganz schön. Ich finde Ihn sehr unterhaltsam und auch ausgewogen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr PC-Feindlichen z.B. gegenüber dem allgemeinen Gleichstellungsgesetz?



Wir drehen uns im Kreis. PC ist für mich das Verschweigen von Missständen weil es anscheinend gewisse Personenkreise verletzt oder nicht in das jeweilige politische Kalkül passt. Deswegen kann ich im Sinne aller Unterdrückter oder wem auch immer der PC nichts gutes abgewinnen. 
Ich glaube wir haben/verwenden unterschiedliche Definitionen von PC.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Nimm folgende Worte bitte nicht als Angriff gegen Dich, es ist meine gesammelte Erfahrung mit jener Gruppe, die vehement gegen
 PC wettert und ich erkenne bestimmte Muster in den Leuten, Argumenten und dem vorgehen. Den Kern Deiner Befürchtung verstehe
ich, sehe dafür aber keinerlei Anzeichen.


Woohoo schrieb:


> ....PC ist für mich das Verschweigen von Missständen weil es anscheinend gewisse Personenkreise verletzt oder nicht in das jeweilige politische Kalkül passt.....


Dann gib doch mal bitte ein Beispiel. Ich kenne keine solchen Fälle. Ich kenne nur dumpfe Ignoranten, die andere diskreditieren wollen. 

Und genau an dem Punkt setzt PC ein. Ich befürchte aber, die "Lügenpressen" Fraktion meint, bestimmte abstruse Thesen werden 
nicht öffentlich diskutiert, weil eine böse jüdisch-neokapitalistisch-feministische Gendermainstream PC-Macht dieses verhindert
und so die einzig wahre Wahrheit unterdrückt. Zumindest ahne ich so etwas, wenn ich an meine kurzen Ausflüge in bestimmte Foren
zurückdenke. Wer sich gerne mit der Hand vor den Kopf schlägt, dem sei z.B. politikforum.net als Höhepunkt des Stumpfsinns nahe
gelegt.

Du hattest z.B. das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt, dass es durch die regiden und menschenfeindlichen spanischen Asylregeln weniger
Tote im Wasser gibt. Hast Du dafür Zahlen, oder ist das nur eine wilde und zynische Spekulation? Und rechnen diese Zahlen auch die
Todesopfer ein, die am Zaun, durch Schüsse und durch das Leben in der Illegalität bedingt werden? Ich interpretiere nämlich, dass
es vielmehr eine von der spanischen  Agrarwirtschaft getriebene Entwicklung ist, weil man Illegale viel besser ausbeuten kann.

Achtung, ein politisch korrekter Beitrag aus der Lügenpresse, einfach mal lesen und nachdenken:
Sklaverei mitten in Europa: Willkommen in der vierten Welt - n-tv.de


----------



## Woohoo (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nimm folgende Worte bitte nicht als Angriff gegen Dich, es ist meine gesammelte Erfahrung mit jener Gruppe, die vehement gegen
> PC wettert und ich erkenne bestimmte Muster in den Leuten, Argumenten und dem vorgehen. Den Kern Deiner Befürchtung verstehe
> ich, sehe dafür aber keinerlei Anzeichen.
> 
> ...




Neben den anderen Gründen die ich hier schon genannt habe.
PC hat z.B. im UK verhindert das die Polizei den pakistanischen Kinderhändlerring schneller bekämpfte weil sie bedenken wegen Rassismusvorwürfe hatte.
Kein oder ungenügendes Profiling.
Mit Worten wie Rassist, Homophob etc. kann man Diskussionen mit der PC im Keim ersticken. Was im schlimmsten Fall zu Zensur ausarten kann.
Was sich da zum Teil an amerik./engl. Unis entwickelt: rape culture, dude culture, safe spaces, Männerhilfegruppe verhindert, Prof. die in Vorlesungen aus historischen Gründen Begriffe wie Towel Head oder das N Word verwenden bekamen Probleme weil Gefühle berührt wurden und der safe space nicht bereitgestellt werden kontne. 
Offene Debatten zu führen wurde erschwert oder sogar verhindert. Das sind Auswüchse von PC die sich hoffentlich nicht weiter fortpflanzen. 




> Du hattest z.B. das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt, dass es durch die regiden und menschenfeindlichen spanischen Asylregeln weniger
> Tote im Wasser gibt. Hast Du dafür Zahlen, oder ist das nur eine wilde  und zynische Spekulation? Und rechnen diese Zahlen auch die
> Todesopfer ein, die am Zaun, durch Schüsse und durch das Leben in der  Illegalität bedingt werden? Ich interpretiere nämlich, dass
> es vielmehr eine von der spanischen  Agrarwirtschaft getriebene Entwicklung ist, weil man Illegale viel besser ausbeuten kann.



Das habe ich beim ifo Institut gelesen. Als Quelle wurde die "Internationale Organisation für Migration" genannt. Also vertrauliche Quellen.  Bei den Zahlen ging es um die registrierten Zahlen (welche Zahlen auch sonst?) an ertrunkenen Personen im Jahre 2015. 
  Erinnere mich an Zahlen von ca. 120 Tote (Spanien) zu ca. 3000 Tote an der (Italien Route)
  Das vehementere zurückschicken rettet mehr Leben als das weitere Anlocken der Menschen. Das Aufgreifen und an die Südküste Europas bringen setzt falsche Anreize. Welche Macht sollte uns daran hindern die Leute wieder zurück an die afrikanische Küste zu retten/bringen?
Oder "retten" die Spanier effektiver um die Massen anschließend auf ihren Feldern arbeiten zu lassen?

Und Menschen die eine Grenzanlage so missachten und bedrohen, dass auf sie geschossen wird können auf gar keinen Fall eine Mitschuld tragen? (incoming unpassender DDR Vergleich )Menschen die in der Illegalität arbeiten, finden wir da nicht einen schöneren Begriff der PC ist? Ich hoffe nicht. Solche Fälle interessieren einfach nicht. Man kommt illegal hierher und dann arbeitet man illegal. Aufgrund von Profitgier und Korruption sind solche Zustände leider möglich und halten sich weil die Skandalösität zudem leider zu gering erscheint!?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> PC hat z.B. im UK verhindert das die Polizei den pakistanischen Kinderhändlerring schneller bekämpfte weil sie bedenken wegen Rassismusvorwürfe hatte..


Komisch, in Belgien dauert sowas auch viele Jahre, da ging es nicht um Rassismus. Die Polizei kann gegen alles und jeden ermitteln. Du glaubst Du wohl nicht im ernst, dass sie durch PC eingeschränkt sind? Wenn ich in die USA sehe, erlebe ich nur, wie ständig völlig unauffällige Mitmenschen, nur weil sie Schwarz sind, erschossen werden. Ist das für Dich in Ordnung? Etwas mehr Korrektheit im gegenseitigen Umgang wäre hilfreich, oder?

Vielleicht sollten die Menschen lernen, differenziert zu argumentieren. Dann wirft denen auch niemand Rassismus oder homophobes Verhalten vor. Es gibt genügend sachliche Zahlen, mit denen man sachlich argumentieren kann. Z.B. zum Thema Kinderadoptieren und Homosexualität habe ich auch noch keine feste Meinung. Wenn Statistiken z.B. zeigen, dass homosexuelle Beziehungen viel instabiler sind und in ihnen viel mehr Aggressivität herrscht, ist das ein Argument, vielleicht ist es aber auch genau anders herum. Darum diskutiert man mit Studien und diskutiert deren Ergebnisse. Aber wer stumpf rassistische Behauptungen wie_ "alle Flüchtlinge stehlen" _von sich gibt_,_ sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn er Gegenwind bekommt.

Die Route von Marokko nach Spanien ist 14km lang, die Route nach Italien geht über das offene Meer über mehrere hundert Kilometer. Warum gibt es also mehr Tote? Ich kenne die Zahlen nicht, die Basis der Erhebung etc,., darum ist es schwer, dazu etwas sinnvolles zu sagen. Und wie gesagt, sich nur auf die Toten im Wasser zu beschränken ist zu wenig, wenn durch das misserabele Asylverfahren hunderttausende illegal im Land als Sklaven gehalten werden. 

Niemand ist über die Schlepper glücklich. Und zu den Schüssen an der Grenze. Sagst Du zu Schüssen auf ehemalige DDR-Bewohner auch: _"Und Menschen die eine Grenzanlage so missachten und bedrohen, dass auf  sie geschossen wird können auf gar keinen Fall eine Mitschuld tragen?"_


----------



## Woohoo (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Korrektheit ist ok. Politische Korrektheit nicht.

  Bei der DDR hat ein Unrechtsregime den Schießbefehl erteilt. In Spanien haben wir eine Demokratie die die Handhabung von Schusswaffen an der Grenze regelt und nicht pauschal alle abknallt die die Grenze überqueren wollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> ....


Politische Korrekheit ist ok. Pauschale Ausgrenzung nicht.

Und wenn nun Menschen aus einem Unrechtssystem ins Nachbarland wollen, ist es dann fair, diese einfach abzuschießen?
Es ist auf jedem Fall gegen die Menschenrechte und damit politisch inkorrekt. Die AfD hat auch ein verfassungsfeindliches
Parteiprogramm beschlossen, ganz demokratisch. Macht es das besser, oder ist diese Partei durch und durch inkorrekt
und damit verabscheuenswürdig?


----------



## -Xploit- (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Political Correctness = Massenpsychologische Strategie.

 Die gewollt beabsichtigten herbeigeführten gleichgeschalteten Statements aus Politik etc. (Parteilinienförmige Ausdünstungen.) 

 (Verschweigen / Verharmlosen / Verleugnen von Tatsachen / Täuschen etc. gehört dazu, um Bürger zu "Beruhigen.")



Buchempfehlungen:

Edward Bernays - Propaganda

Gustave Le Bon - Psychologie der Massen


----------



## Icedaft (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Dazu habe noch was ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dazu habe noch was ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ich wollte ja eigentlich "alter Schwede" sagen, begnüge mich aber mit "lebenserfahrener Mittelskandinavier"


----------



## Woohoo (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Politische Korrekheit ist ok. Pauschale Ausgrenzung nicht.
> 
> Und wenn nun Menschen aus einem Unrechtssystem ins Nachbarland wollen, ist es dann fair, diese *einfach abzuschießen*?



Das was du hier beschreibst existiert überhaupt nicht. Niemand wird einfach so abgeschossen. Wenn man Bilder sieht wie Personen mit gekaperten Eisenbahnwagons die Grenze niederreißen wollen (Idomeni) muss man sich eher wundern wie gelassen die Grenzer reagieren. 


Das Absagen von Theateraufführungen oder abhängen von Statuen  weil sich jemand in seinen religiösen Gefühlen negativ berührt fühlt sind ebenfalls Beispiele für PC. 
Jetzt besteht für einen Mathematikdozenten die Gefahr seinen Job zu verlieren weil er sich kritisch einer Religion gegenüber geäußert hat (die Sache mit den gestellten Aufgaben ist auch etwas übers Ziel hinaus gegangen). An US Uni kann man noch Reden hören bei denen der Vortragende einen bestimmten religiösen Führer als Terrorist betitelt ohne seinen Job zu verlieren. Auch wenn dadurch der safe space zerstört wird. 

  Und wenn die AfD verfassungsfeindlich ist sollte man dagegen klagen und dies nicht durch pc verschweigen.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dazu habe noch was ... http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160527/c085e4f9ac4ecc5aa9b6fb58ce6daf15.jpg


  Auch lustig: Ein Reporter (Weiße, ca. 175m) interviewt US Studenten Thema Identifikation etc. Er sagt, dass er sich als 2,20m großer schwarzer Asiate identifiziert und ob sie das bitte respektieren können. 
  Antwort: Ja gerne, wenn du dich so fühlst und niemanden schadet kann ich dich so akzeptieren.

    Die scheinen so Angstgehabt zu haben anzuecken und nicht pc gemäß zu reagieren, dass niemand in den Sinn kam zu sagen: Du bist verrückt!


----------



## volvo242 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Wär jemand mein  Nachbar hier in Feldkirch würde ihn mit Musik zuspammen,
drecks Grünen und Roten haben mich Schulunfähig  gemacht bzw. mir meine Zukunft beraupt.


Scheisss Sozis und Grüne, 
mein Fach der Industrietechnick kann ich mir in den Anus schmieren, Danke 

Aber viel Spass ihr Stammparteien:

Steck dir Staat doch den Reichtum der Armen in den Arsch,
verhunds meine Legale Bestrebung nach Weiterbildung usw. 

Ich kann genauso "Legal" 7K/Monat  machen ohne Steuern


Drecks Politik


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



-Xploit- schrieb:


> Political Correctness = Massenpsychologische Strategie...


Richtig erkannt. Z.B. glaubt die Masse, das Frauen doof sind, nichts können, nur rum zicken und weiteren Blödsinn.

Es ist darum langfristig hilfreich, die stumpfsinnigen Gedanken dieser beschränkten Menschen durch andere Wortwahl 
zu verändern. Aber einige wollen beim Stumpfsinn bleiben. Können sie gerne, aber man denkt sich seinen Teil zu diesen
Mitbürgern



Woohoo schrieb:


> Jetzt besteht für einen Mathematikdozenten die  Gefahr seinen Job zu verlieren weil er sich kritisch einer Religion  gegenüber geäußert hat


Wie würdest Du mit einem Mathematikprofessor umgehen, der Prüfungsaufgaben stellen würde wie:
_"Stellen Sie einen statistischen Zusammenhang von Grenzdebilität der Wähler und AfD-Erfolgen her"_
Würde es einen Sturm der Entrüstung geben, oder wäre in Deinen Augen eine solche Frage angemessen?
Unterliegt der Meinungsfreiheit, oder habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden, wer braucht schon PC.
Oder ist PC nur dann schlimm, wenn man andere nicht mehr diskriminierensoll, aber wehe, es
trifft einen selber?



volvo242 schrieb:


> drecks Grünen und Roten haben mich Schulunfähig  gemacht bzw. mir meine Zukunft beraupt.


Das klingt tragisch, aber in wieweit sind andere dafür verantwortlich, was Du erreichen konntest? Wurde Dir
verboten, Abitur zu machen und zu studieren? Denn die erwähnten sieben tausend im Monat sind übliche 
Ingenieursgehälter und damit für jeden im Land mit eigener Arbeit und etwas Lernen zu erreichen. Es gibt
keine Zulassungsbeschränkungen zu diesen Studienfächern und man benötigt keine besonderen Start-
bedingungen wie Kapital oder Boden der Eltern.



Woohoo schrieb:


> ...Die scheinen so Angst gehabt zu haben, anzuecken  und nicht pc gemäß zu reagieren, dass niemand in den Sinn kam zu sagen:  Du bist verrückt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was soll verrückt sein und welche Konsequenzen hätte es, wenn Du jemanden als verrückt bezeichnest?
Wenn jemand "verrückt"ist, gehört er in die Psychiatrie. Wenn jemand friedlich ist, wäre das vermessen,
oder? Es gibt z.B. Menschen, die behaupten Deutsche zu sein, obwohl sie keine blauen Augen und blonden
Haare haben. Sind die alle verrückt, oder wie würdest Du Sie bezeichnen? Ich finde sowas reichlich normal.
Ich finde es nur immer wieder absurd, wenn sich Menschen, die in dritter Generation in Deutland leben,
von irgendwelchen Gartenzwergen anhören müssen, dass sie gar keine Deutschen sind. Wer ist da verrückt?


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig erkannt. Z.B. glaubt die Masse, das Frauen doof sind, nichts können, nur rum zicken und weiteren Blödsinn.
> 
> Es ist darum langfristig hilfreich, die stumpfsinnigen Gedanken dieser beschränkten Menschen durch andere Wortwahl
> zu verändern. Aber einige wollen beim Stumpfsinn bleiben. Können sie gerne, aber man denkt sich seinen Teil zu diesen
> Mitbürgern



PC führt dazu, dass "stumpfsinnige Gedanken" durch absurde ersetzt werden. Ein Beispiel wäre z.B. wenn man das Wort "behindert" durch "körperlich oder geistig beeinträchtigt" ersetzt oder "Schwarzer" durch "Maximalpigmentierter". PC ist auch einer der Ursprünge des Generwahns und der geschlechtslosen Sprache. 
Wenn du PC konsequent betreibst, endet das alles irgendwann zwangsläufig im Schwachsinn, weil du die Sprache immer absurder und komplizierter machst. Das nützt keinem Menschen, das braucht kein Mensch, das macht absolut keinen Sinn!

Abgesehen davon kann man "stumpfsinnige" Gedanken nicht durch eine andere Wortwahl unterbinden. Die Menschen haben nun mal Vorurteile und wenn diese immer wieder bedient und bestätigt werden, sind sie auch berechtigt. Das dient u.A. auch dem Selbstschutz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Mal wieder ein aktueller Link zu einem typischem rassistischem Politiker einer Seelenfängerpartei:
Kommentar zu AfD-Vize Gauland gegen Nationalspieler Boateng - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das zeigt, wie weit wir noch davon entfernt sind, Menschen Chancengleichheit
zu geben und wie tief verwurzelt in so manchem Gartenzwerg rassistische 
Gedanken und Bewertungens stecken und warum es so wichtig ist, diese Gedanken
ganz langsam mit viel Mühe in den nächsten Generationen zu ändern. 



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> PC führt dazu, dass "stumpfsinnige Gedanken" durch absurde ersetzt werden. .


Es ist für Dich ein absurder Gedanke, Menschen Chancengleichheit zu geben?

Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, was der Sinn von PC ist und Du verstehst
genauso wenig, warum sich Ausgegrenzte von diskriminierenden Subjekten wie 
Dir diskriminiert fühlen. Dazu müsste man nachdenken und das Gespräch suchen,
anstatt einfach zu bestreiten, das andere ausgegrenzt sind.

Deine widerlichen Wortspiele wie "Maximalpigmentierter" haben nichts mit PC
zu tun, sondern sind das Produkt von Rassisten, die mit Freude neue Möglichkeiten 
des Tretens anderer suchen.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon kann man "stumpfsinnige"  Gedanken nicht durch eine andere Wortwahl unterbinden. .


Doch, genau das funktioniert, dauert aber 50 Jahre. Menschen wie Dich ändert
man nicht mehr und Du selber wehrst Dich dagegen. Deine Kinder werden noch
Ansätze Deiner rassistischen Überheblichkeit haben, Deine Enkelkinder werden
unter Umständen mit viel Glück mündige Menschen.

Versuch einfach mal, ohne Worte zu denken. Vielleicht wird Dir dann der Zusammen-
hang von Sprache und Gedanken etwas klarer. Unsere deutsche Sprache z.B. ist
sehr gut geeignet, um komplexe Sachverhalte eindeutig zu beschreiben. Andere
Sprachen, wie z.B. das Chinesische, sind für viele technische Dinge darum erheblich
schlechter. Der Mensch bleibt dergleiche, wenn er einer Sprache wechselt, aber 
Gedanken ändern sich, Beurteilungen, etc.

Als Einstieg für Dich in das Thema sei dieser Artikel erwähnt:
_*Wie Sprache unsere Wahrnehmung beeinflusst*
       Deutschsprachige sehen und kategorisieren Ereignisse anders als Englischsprachige_
scinexx | Wie Sprache unsere Wahrnehmung beeinflusst: Deutschsprachige sehen und kategorisieren Ereignisse anders als Englischsprachige


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein aktueller Link zu einem typischem rassistischem Politiker einer Seelenfängerpartei:
> Kommentar zu AfD-Vize Gauland gegen Nationalspieler Boateng - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Das zeigt, wie weit wir noch davon entfernt sind, Menschen Chancengleichheit
> ...


Ja, weil er gesagt hat, dass es Leute gibt die Boateng zwar als Nationalspieler schätzen aber trotzdem nicht als Nachbar haben wollen ist er also ein Rassist... Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "Ich" und "Die Leute"... 

Das man mit sowas provozieren kann und damit im Gespräch bleibt war ihm sicherlich bewusst und da die Medien und die Politik immer wieder drauf anspringen klappt das auch immer wieder...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig erkannt. Z.B. glaubt die Masse, das Frauen doof sind, nichts können, nur rum zicken und weiteren Blödsinn.


Welche Masse soll das sein ? Die in "Dunkeldeutschland" kann es ja nicht sein: Ministerin Kopping: „Sachsen ist frauenfreundlich“ |
(Alternativer Link: Studie: Ludwigshafen ist die frauenfeindlichste Stadt Deutschlands)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ..


Lies Dir den Artikel durch, bevor Du Deine Unwissenheit und Naivität weiter ausbreitest.
Auf der Basis kann ich jede beliebige Beleidung schreiben.

_" Es gibt ja Leute, die halten Dich für das größte A...."_, Also ich natürlich nicht, aber ich kann  die verstehen.
Verstehst Du das Prinzip? Es ist ganz einfach, es ist widerlich und es gehört zurecht angeprangert.

Wer sind denn "Die leute",  wie wäre es mit Zitaten, Umfragen, Belegen, anstatt mit vorgetragenen
Gerüchten. Mir wäre Botenga in der Nachbarschaft erheblich lieber, als ein Rassist wie Gauland.
Mit Botenga als Nachbarn lernt man eine Menge spannender Menschen kennen, mit Herrn Gauland
als Nachbarn sinkt der Grundstückspreis, man muss mit Ausscheitungen rechnen und sich ständig
vor Unbekannten davor rechtfertigen, warum man neben "so einem" wohnt. Oder?



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ...Welche Masse soll das sein ? ...


Eine, die sich durch ihr Verhalten und ihre Gedanken selber zur Masse reduziert.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> mit Herrn Gauland
> als Nachbarn sinkt der Grundstückspreis, man muss mit Ausscheitungen rechnen und sich ständig
> vor Unbekannten davor rechtferigen, warum man neben "so einem" wohnt. Oder?


Du meinst mit Ausschreitungen linker Gartenzwerge.

Und les mal meinen Beitrag vollständig, mir ist das Ziel der Provokation hinter der Aussage mehr als bewusst und ich denke auch, dass die Reaktion auf diese Aussage beabsichtigt war.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du meinst mit Ausschreitungen linker Gartenzwerge..


Gegen die AfD und gegen Pegida demonstrieren selbst in Baywern ganz normale Konservative wie ich.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gegen die AfD und gegen Pegida demonstrieren selbst in Baywern ganz normale Konservative wie ich.


Links und Konservativ schließt sich aus... 
Und Demonstrationen sind etwas anderes als Ausschreitungen...


----------



## Woohoo (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie würdest Du mit einem Mathematikprofessor umgehen, der Prüfungsaufgaben stellen würde wie:
> _"Stellen Sie einen statistischen Zusammenhang von Grenzdebilität der Wähler und AfD-Erfolgen her"_
> Würde es einen Sturm der Entrüstung geben, oder wäre in Deinen Augen eine solche Frage angemessen?
> Unterliegt der Meinungsfreiheit, oder habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden, wer braucht schon PC.
> ...



Genau deshalb habe ich auch geschrieben: "(die Sache mit den gestellten Aufgaben ist auch etwas übers Ziel hinaus gegangen)"




> Was soll verrückt sein und welche Konsequenzen hätte es, wenn Du jemanden als verrückt bezeichnest?
> Wenn jemand "verrückt"ist, gehört er in die Psychiatrie. Wenn jemand friedlich ist, wäre das vermessen,
> oder? Es gibt z.B. Menschen, die behaupten Deutsche zu sein, obwohl sie keine blauen Augen und blonden
> Haare haben. Sind die alle verrückt, oder wie würdest Du Sie bezeichnen? Ich finde sowas reichlich normal.
> ...



Klar das du dich auf die absurd lustige Anekdote stürzt. Dich an dem Wort "verrückt" abarbeitest um anschließend diesen unpassenden Kram dazu zu schreiben.

Heute war wieder ein Schiffsunglück mit vielen Toten während an den Grenzen niemand "einfach erschossen wurde."


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Links und Konservativ schließt sich aus...


Laut unserer Verfassung haben wir eine soziale Marktwirtschaft. Als Konservative möchte ich nur bewahren, was wir hatten, und keinen Umbau hin zum Neoliberalismus mit all seinen negativen Auswirkungen der Aufspaltung der Gesellschaft, des härteren gegenseitigen Umgangs etc. Das man mit solchen Gedanken heute schon als links extrem eingestuft wird, zeigt doch nur, dass die alten und völlig überholten Schemata "link - rechts" nicht mehr taugen.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Klar das du dich auf die absurd lustige Anekdote stürzt. Dich an dem Wort "verrückt" abarbeitest um anschließend diesen unpassenden Kram dazu zu schreiben.


Aha, Du argumentierst mit einem Gegenbeispiel, wenn man es für Dich analysiert, wird es auf einmal nur noch eine absurd lustige Geschichte. Soll ich die ganzen "Argumente", die hier gegen den nicht diskriminierenden gegenseitigen Umgang benutzt wurden als kleine witzige und absurde Anektoden sehen und Euch einfach nicht ernst nehmen? Vielleicht wäre es auch sinnvoll, wenn man vor dem Schreiben nachdenkt, worum es überhaupt geht.

Und wenn ich eine bewußte Übertreibung gebe, die leicht als solche zu erkennen ist, dann ist das natürlich " unpassenden Kram", weil es Dir nur vor Augen führt, wie lächerlich viele der diskriminierenden Sätze in diesem Forum wie "es gehört mehr dazu, Deutscher zu sein, als hier geboren zu werden" sind. Dieselben Verbohrten, die anderen die Staatsbürgerschaft streitig machen, sind in der Regel genauso mit absurden Bedingungen  aus dem Pool der _"einzig wahren Volksteutschen"_ zu kicken. Es ist nichts als willkürliche Kackscheiße. Eine Staatsangehörigkeit ist eindeutig, Aber wie man an Gauland sieht, wird selbst Nationalspielern dieser Status streitig gemacht.

Um zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen, wobei sich in der Regel die Gruppen decken, die gegen PC und gegen Feminismus sind und jene hart am rechten Rand operierenden, wurde durch die verlinkten Beispiele hoffentlich deutlich, wie wichtig Sprache für unsere Wahrnehmung ist. Und darum sind leider andere Bezeichungen immer wieder wichtig, um langfristig, und die Betonung liegt auf langfristig, Veränderungen hin zu mehr Gleichberechtigung und Chancengleichheit und weniger Ausgrenzung und Diskriminierung. Das man über einzelne Dinge lachen kann, ist etwas anderes, als eine gesamte soziale Bewegung zu kritisieren, die viel erreicht hat, z.B. das die Elternzeit von beiden Eheleuten genommen werden können und immer mehr Männer genauso lange wie ihre Frauen zu hause bleiben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> "es gehört mehr dazu, Deutscher zu sein, als hier geboren zu werden"


 Es gehört auch dazu, dass man sich an die deutschen Werte hält. Auch muss man sich Deutsch fühlen, man wandert ja auch nicht nach Amerika aus um sich danach weiterhin nur mit seiner ehemaligen Staatsangehörigkeit zu identifizieren.
 Das trifft (leider) auch auf einige gebürtigen Deutschen *nicht *zu.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es gehört auch dazu, dass man sich an die deutschen Werte hält. Auch muss man sich Deutsch fühlen.
> Das trifft (leider) auch auf einige gebürtigen Deutschen *nicht *zu.


Und welche Werte sind das? Mir reicht es, wenn jemand innerhalb der bestehenden Gesetze lebt?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und welche Werte sind das? Mir reicht es, wenn jemand innerhalb der bestehenden Gesetze lebt?


Das wäre doch zumindest ein Anfang, der mitunter am wichtigsten ist.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das wäre doch zumindest ein Anfang, der mitunter am wichtigsten ist.



Der einzige, der interessiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das wäre doch zumindest ein Anfang, der mitunter am wichtigsten ist.


Und wie stehst Du dann zu unseren christlichen Arbeitgebern, die bestehende Gesetze, z. B. zum Kündigungsschutz, mit Füßen treten?
Das können keine richtigen Deutschen sein, oder? Wie stehst Du zu extrem Steuerhinterziehern wie Hoeness, gehört der verbannt?

Wir haben Werte, wir kennen Sie, dazu gehört zum Beispiel Toleranz, beachten der Menschenrechte, gegenseitige Hilfe etc.
Die Gruppe, die unsere Werte am meisten mit Füßen trifft, ist die Pegida. Und nun? Auch alles keine richtigen Deutschen mehr?
Da würde ich Dir vermutlich sogar nicht widersprechen, würdest Du das in den Raum werfen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Hoeness ist Leistungsträger. Weißt du doch.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wie stehst Du dann zu unseren christlichen Arbeitgebern, die bestehende Gesetze, z. B. zum Kündigungsschutz, mit Füßen treten?
> Das können keine richtigen Deutschen sein, oder? Wie stehst Du zu extrem Steuerhinterziehern wie Hoeness, gehört der verbannt?


Ich halte nicht viel von der Kirche, falls du das meinst. Ich bin vollkommen konfessionslos. 

Bei Steuerbetrügern sind geringe Haftstrafen plus Rückzahlung des Geldes + eine sehr hohe Geldstrafe ausreichend. Es kann nicht sein, dass Geld teilweise in der Justiz als wertvoller empfunden wird als ein Menschenleben...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich halte nicht viel von der Kirche, falls du das meinst. Ich bin vollkommen konfessionslos.


Dann liegst Du außerhalb der Werte, die die CSU niedergeschrieben haben  möchte. Und nun?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann liegst Du außerhalb der Werte, die die CSU niedergeschrieben haben  möchte. Und nun?


Was interessiert mich die katholische CSU, wenn ich in Sachsen lebe ? Hier in den neuen Bundesländern ist die Mehrheit der Bürger konfessionslos oder evangelisch. Das ist wahrscheinlich auch eine der wenigen guten Folgen aus der langen Zeit der DDR neben der Gleichstellung die weit über dem "Westniveau" liegt.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Bei Steuerbetrügern sind geringe Haftstrafen plus Rückzahlung des Geldes + eine sehr hohe Geldstrafe ausreichend. Es kann nicht sein, dass Geld teilweise in der Justiz als wertvoller empfunden wird als ein Menschenleben...



Schulden verjähren nie.
Nimmst du mit 20 einen Kredit auf, hast du den auch mit 80 noch an der Backe, wenn du den nicht zurück gezahlt hast oder konntest.
Wieso aber verjähren Steuerbetrrügerein? Das ist Schulden am Staat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich die katholische CSU, wenn ich in Sachsen lebe ? Hier in den neuen Bundesländern ist die Mehrheit der Bürger konfessionslos oder evangelisch. Das ist wahrscheinlich auch eine der wenigen guten Folgen aus der langen Zeit der DDR neben der Gleichstellung die weit über dem "Westniveau" liegt.


Was interessiert gute Nationalspieler in Hamburg, dass ihr in Sachsen bestimmten 
Leuten die Staatsbürgerschaft aberkennt, weil ihr verschrobene Werte habt?
Die kleinen Nazispiele z.B. würde es nirgendwo sonst in der Republik geben können:
Hakenkreuze bei Festumzug: Colmnitz wehrt sich gegen Kritik - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Poulton (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schulden verjähren nie.


Nein, auch Schulden können verjähren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, auch Schulden können verjähren.


Ganz genau verjähren auch nich Schulden, sondern der Anspruch auf Geltendmachung.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, auch Schulden können verjähren.



Tja, gilt das denn auch für den Kredit bei der Bank?


----------



## Poulton (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Wenn du den Artikel der Schuldnerberatung gelesen hättest, wüsstest du es. Ansonsten:


> Eine Forderung auf Geldzahlung wie die Forderung der Bank verjährt in  der Regelverjährung des § 195 BGB, mithin in drei Jahren. Die  Verjährungsfrist beginnt nach § 199 BGB mit dem Ende des Kalenderjahres,  in dem der Anspruch entstanden ist und der Gläubiger von der Person des  Schuldners und den anspruchsbegründenden Umständen Kenntnis erlangt  hat.[...]
> http://www.deutsche-anwaltshotline.de/rechtsberatung/105589-verjaehrung-von-geldschulden


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ach so, wenn ich also 3 Jahre lang den Kredit nicht zurück zahle, verjährt das und fertig?
Kann ich nicht so glauben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, wenn ich also 3 Jahre lang den Kredit nicht zurück zahle, verjährt das und fertig?
> Kann ich nicht so glauben.



Wenn die Bank innerhalb der drei Jahre kein Geld von dir fordern würde, dann ja. Nur nicht zahlen reicht da nicht.
Aber daran glaube ich nicht ernsthaft, da bekommst du vorher netten Besuch vom Gerichtsvollzieher


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Wenn die Bank innerhalb der drei Jahre kein Geld von dir fordern würde, dann ja. Nur nicht zahlen reicht da nicht.
> Aber daran glaube ich nicht ernsthaft, da bekommst du vorher netten Besuch vom Gerichtsvollzieher



Genau darum geht es mir ja. 
Schulden treibt die Bank immer ein, bzw. verkauft die Schulden weiter und andere fordern dann das Geld.
Dass es passiert, dass niemand mehr Geld fordert und es deswegen verjährt, hab ich noch nie gehört.
Du zahlst also dein Leben lang Schulden ab.
Es braucht nur eine kleine Gesetzesänderung und Steuerbetrüger zahlen ebenfalls für den gesamten Zeitraum.
Das Dilemma ist, dass es nicht im Sinn des Staates liegt, der will ja die Steuerbetrüger schützen, deswegen macht er es ihnen auch so einfach.


----------



## Poulton (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Bank oder irgendein Unternehmen fällt 50 Jahre lang nicht auf, dass Person B noch Schulden offen hat, stellt auch keine Forderungen während dieser Zeit und Person B tätigt auch keinerlei Ratenzahlung oder dergleichen - verjährt
Finanzamt fällt 50 Jahre lang nicht auf, dass Person B vor 50 Jahren beschissen hat - verjährt

Wo ist da jetzt die Ungleichbehandlung?



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass es passiert, dass niemand mehr Geld fordert und es deswegen verjährt, hab ich noch nie gehört.


Und nur "weil du es noch nie gehört hast", gibt es das nicht? Gut zu wissen.
Das Verjährungsfristen sowohl Thema im Wirtschaft und Recht Unterricht während der normalen Schulzeit sind, als auch später noch während der Lehre, wird wohl bestimmte Gründe haben.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Bank oder irgendein Unternehmen fällt 50 Jahre lang nicht auf, dass Person B noch Schulden offen hat, stellt auch keine Forderungen während dieser Zeit und Person B tätigt auch keinerlei Ratenzahlung oder dergleichen - verjährt
> Finanzamt fällt 50 Jahre lang nicht auf, dass Person B vor 50 Jahren beschissen hat - verjährt
> 
> Wo ist da jetzt die Ungleichbehandlung?



Weil es um Schulden an der Gemeinschaft geht und nicht um Schulden an einer einzelnen Person oder eines Unternehmens.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und nur "weil du es noch nie gehört hast", gibt es das nicht? Gut zu wissen.



Wie gesagt, hab ich noch nie was von gehört, weil ich eben auch keinen Fall kenne, wo eine Bank "vergessen" hat, dass jemand bei ihnen Schulden hat.
Ich kenne Banken, die gerne mal Schulden ankreiden, wo es eigentlich gar keine gibt.


----------



## Poulton (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil es um Schulden an der Gemeinschaft geht und nicht um Schulden an einer einzelnen Person oder eines Unternehmens.


Wildes rumgerudere. Ich zitiere dich nochmal:


Threshold schrieb:


> Schulden verjähren nie.


Und sie können doch verjähren, wie oben schon gezeigt. Die Regelungen des BGB sind da ziemlich eindeutig. Ob es nun richtig ist das Steuerhinterziehung verjähren kann bzw. so niedrige Verjährungsfristen hat, steht auf einem vollkommen anderen Blatt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was interessiert gute Nationalspieler in Hamburg, dass ihr in Sachsen bestimmten
> Leuten die Staatsbürgerschaft aberkennt, weil ihr verschrobene Werte habt?


Wen wird denn die Staatsbürgerschaft aberkannt ?


> Die kleinen Nazispiele z.B. würde es nirgendwo sonst in der Republik geben können:
> Hakenkreuze bei Festumzug: Colmnitz wehrt sich gegen Kritik - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Deine Beiträge sind schon jetzt wieder voller regionalrassistischer Äußerungen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein aktueller Link zu einem typischem rassistischem Politiker einer Seelenfängerpartei:
> Kommentar zu AfD-Vize Gauland gegen Nationalspieler Boateng - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Eher mal wieder ein Beispiel von unserem "Qualitätsjornalismus" 

Der Shitstorm, der nach hinten los ging - DJV Berlin-Brandenburg



			
				DJV schrieb:
			
		

> „Die Leute finden ihn als Fußballspieler gut. Aber sie wollen einen Boateng nicht als Nachbarn haben,“ soll laut Frankfurter Allgemeiner Sonntagszeitung AfD-Vize Gauland gesagt haben und damit den Fußballstar beleidigt haben.
> 
> Zuerst stellte sich die Frage, ob diese Äußerung überhaupt beleidigend sei oder zumindest rassistisch. Eigentlich besagt sie ja nicht, dass Gauland etwas gegen den Nationalspieler hat, sondern stellt nur die Ressentiments in der Bevölkerung dar. Man muss schon sehr gewagt interpretieren, um das als Rassismus von Gauland zu sehen.



Wieder mal eine Mücke die zum Elefanten gemacht werden soll.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eher mal wieder ein Beispiel von unserem "Qualitätsjornalismus" .


Ja, es ist Qualitätsjournalismus. Das Rechtspopulistenvolk nutzt aber jede Chance zum weiteren Hetzen.
Was ist an den Aussagen von Gauland schön zu reden? Das rhetorische Vorgehen ist einfach nur widerlich.

_"Andere Leute würden jetzt sagen, Gauland ist ein rassistisches Dreckschwein. Das würde ich nie machen,
aber ich kann diese Leute verstehen." _Ungefähr so funktioniert diese abartige Art der Diskriminierung.
Und das, Karuzzo, heißt Du gut?


----------



## Poulton (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Nunja: Die Äußerung von Gauland drücken den Alltagsrassismus (nicht nur) seines Klientels und Partei aus. Ich erinnere da an den Fall des schwarzen katholischen Pfarrers in Bayern, wo nicht nur Anwohner, sondern auch CSU-Politiker ihren Rassismus offen zur Schau stellten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, es ist Qualitätsjournalismus. Das Rechtspopulistenvolk nutzt aber jede Chance zum weiteren Hetzen.
> Was ist an den Aussagen von Gauland schön zu reden? Das rhetorische Vorgehen ist einfach nur widerlich.
> 
> _"Andere Leute würden jetzt sagen, Gauland ist ein rassistisches Dreckschwein. Das würde ich nie machen,
> ...


Da Gauland selbst keine rassistische Äußerung getätigt hat, ist dein Beitrag sinnfrei.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Hätte Gysi oder Gabriel den Spruch gebracht würde man diese nun für das Aufzeigen von Alltagsrassismus feiern.... Wenn Gauland das sagt,  wird er als Rassist diffamiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da Gauland selbst keine rassistische Äußerung getätigt hat, ist dein Beitrag sinnfrei.


Doch, hat er. Bist Du wirklich intellektuell nicht in der Lage, diese zu erkennen und zu verstehen?



Poulton schrieb:


> Nunja: Die Äußerung von Gauland drücken den Alltagsrassismus (nicht nur) seines Klientels und Partei aus. Ich erinnere da an den Fall des schwarzen katholischen Pfarrers in Bayern, wo nicht nur Anwohner, sondern auch CSU-Politiker ihren Rassismus offen zur Schau stellten.


Es ist die Frage, wie man es formuliert. Und Gaulands Formulierung war eindeutig, da gibt
es wenig zu deuten. Aber natürlich ist für die Freunde der Rechtspopulisten jetzt ein Grund, 
sich in der armen Opferrolle zu sehen. Hach, diese armen falsch verstandenen Menschen-
freunde, die nur ganz selbstlos das Beste für alle Mitbewohner wollen. Die Heuchelei ist
offen offenkundig, dass sich jede weitere Diskussion erübrigt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, hat er. Bist Du wirklich intellektuell nicht in der Lage, diese zu erkennen und zu verstehen?


Nein hat er nicht. 

Er hat ja nicht gesagt, dass er (Gauland) Boateng nicht als Nachbarn haben will, sondern das es Leute im Land gibt.

Wie kann man das sprachlich nicht erkennen?

Wenn ich sage, es gibt Leute im Land die keinem Spinat mögen, sagt das überhsupt nichts über meine Vorlieben oder Abneigungen zu Spinat aus. Es ist eine reine Feststellung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Er hat ja nicht gesagt, dass er (Gauland) Boateng nicht als Nachbarn haben will, sondern das es Leute im Land gibt.


Glaubst Du wirklich, dass das rechte Pack mit dieser Art Denunzierung ungestraft durchkommt?
Nur weil mal wilde Behauptungen und Beleidigungen in der dritten Person von sich gibt, bleibt
der Inhalt derselbe.

Versuche es einfach mal. Geh zu einem Polizisten und sage ihm: "Wissen sie, die ganzen Leute 
um mich herum halten Sie für einen beschränkten, unterbelichteten Idioten. Ich natürlich nicht."

Was meinst Du, was dann vor Gericht passiert? Probier es einfach mal aus ....


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Glaubst Du wirklich, dass das rechte Pack mit dieser Art Denunzierung ungestraft durchkommt?
> Nur weil mal wilde Behauptungen und Beleidigungen in der dritten Person von sich gibt, bleibt
> der Inhalt derselbe.
> 
> ...


Nur das das eine, eine strafbare Beleidigung ist und das andere eine straffreie Meinungsäußerung.

Und genau deshalb ist die politische Korrektheit Gift für jede freie Geselleschaft. Weil die übliche Berufsempörten nicht mehr aus ihrer Schnappatmung rauskommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Es ist bei Politikern ja nix Neues das die nach wenigen Sekunden nix mehr von dem gesagten wissen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das das eine, eine strafbare Beleidigung ist und das andere eine straffreie Meinungsäußerung.


Ist es nicht, weil konkret eine Person angegriffen wurde. Der Angegriffene ist extrem souverän damit umgegangen und lacht sich eines über die kleinen rechten versagenden Gartenzwerge, aus denen nichts als Neid und Missgunst strömt. Es gäbe unzählige politisch korrekte Beschreibungen der offenen Fremdenfeindlichkeit in Deutschland, die Herr Gauland hätte wählen können. Hat er aber nicht. Er hat offen Drohnungen ausgesprochen, dass seine Wähler dafür sorgen werden, dass bestimmte Leute aus dem Land getrieben werden sollen. Und dafür wird er abgestraft. Schön ist der Krieg innerhalb der AfD zu erkennen, weil Machtmenschen wie Petry natürlich sofort die Gunst der Stunde ausnutzen.

Merkt Ihr nicht, dass Pegida und AfD genau das Gegentel von dem erreichen, was sie wollen? Der offenen Rassimus und die handgreifliche Fremdenfeindlichkeit macht jede Diskussion über sinnvolle Massnahmen kaputt, weil sich jeder mündige Bürger zuerst uneingeschränkt dem rechten Mob entgegenstellen muss. Und so lange das passiert, gibt es keine sachliche Diskussion. Mit gewaltbereiten Mördern, die Flüchtlingsheime anstecken wird nicht verhandelt. Das sind Terroristen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist es nicht, weil konkret eine Person angegriffen wurde. Der Angegriffene ist extrem souverän damit umgegangen und lacht sich eines über die kleinen rechten versagenden Gartenzwerge, aus denen nichts als Neid und Missgunst strömt. Es gäbe unzählige politisch korrekte Beschreibungen der offenen Fremdenfeindlichkeit in Deutschland, die Herr Gauland hätte wählen können. Hat er aber nicht. Er hat offen Drohnungen ausgesprochen, dass seine Wähler dafür sorgen werden, dass bestimmte Leute aus dem Land getrieben werden sollen. Und dafür wird er abgestraft. Schön ist der Krieg innerhalb der AfD zu erkennen, weil Machtmenschen wie Petry natürlich sofort die Gunst der Stunde ausnutzen.


Ach due Aussage, dass es Leute gibt, die man nicht als Nachbarn will ist jetzt schon ein "Angriff"?

Kommunistische Logik vom feinsten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



> dass es Leute gibt, die man nicht als Nachbarn will ist jetzt schon ein "Angriff"?


Käme vielleicht darauf an auf was oder wen das gemünzt ist aber ab einer gewissen Position  sollte man seine persönliche Meinung eher für sich behalten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach due Aussage, dass es Leute gibt, die man nicht als Nachbarn will ist jetzt schon ein "Angriff"?
> 
> Kommunistische Logik vom feinsten


Deine Fremdenfeindlichkeit ist so tief verwurzelt, dass für Dich Dinge normal erscheinen, die bei jedem mündigen Bürger nur für Kopfschütteln sorgen. Da erübrigt sich jede Diskussion.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Käme vielleicht darauf an auf was oder wen das gemünzt ist


Geht es um konkrete Taten, z.B._ "Wir wollen keine aus dem Gefängnis entlassenen Pädophilen neben unserem Kindergarten einziehen lassen" _ist es eine andere Aussage, als _"Bartträger kommen nicht als Nachbarn infrage"_. Mit solchen Ausgrenzungen macht man sich nur lächerlich. Aber die Diskriminierer merken gar nicht mehr, wie lächerlich sie sich machen, weil sie blind vor Fremdenhass entscheiden, anstatt jeden Menschen einzeln auf Basis seiner Handlungen einzuschätzen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deine Fremdenfeindlichkeit ist so tief verwurzelt, dass für Dich Dinge normal erscheinen, die bei jedem mündigen Bürger nur für Kopfschütteln sorgen. Da erübrigt sich jede Diskussion.


Fremdenfeindlichkeit? Herr Boateng hat die selbe Staatsangehörigkeit wie ich.

Zumal ich mit dem Mann kein Problem habe (woher auch, ich kenn ihn nicht).

Und auch mit ausländischen Staatsangehörigen habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist die Frage, wie man es formuliert. Und Gaulands Formulierung war eindeutig, da gibt
> es wenig zu deuten. Aber natürlich ist für die Freunde der Rechtspopulisten jetzt ein Grund,
> sich in der armen Opferrolle zu sehen. Hach, diese armen falsch verstandenen Menschen-
> freunde, die nur ganz selbstlos das Beste für alle Mitbewohner wollen. Die Heuchelei ist
> offen offenkundig, dass sich jede weitere Diskussion erübrigt.


Überhaupt gelesen was ich geschrieben habe oder wegen Kaaruzo in Rage? Nochmal in kurz: Er hat mit dem Satz wunderbar sich und seinesgleichen (= sein Klientel und Partei) beschrieben, welche jeden Nachbarn ablehnen, der anders aussieht wie der typische Mitteleuropäer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



> Geht es um konkrete Taten, z.B._ "Wir wollen keine aus dem Gefängnis entlassenen Pädophilen neben unserem Kindergarten einziehen lassen" _ist es eine andere Aussage, als _"Bartträger kommen nicht als Nachbarn infrage"_. Mit solchen Ausgrenzungen macht man sich nur lächerlich.


Da halte ich die 2. Aussage weitaus gefährlicher.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Glaubst Du wirklich, dass das rechte Pack mit dieser Art Denunzierung ungestraft durchkommt?



Kommt auf den Zusammenhang an. Unrecht hat Gauland nämlich nicht mit seiner Aussage, wenn man diese für sich alleine betrachtet.

Der Satz hätte auch von Gysi stammen können, um vielen Leuten mal ihre eigene Doppelmoral und Scheinheiligkeit vor Augen zu halten.

Kann man eigentlich in jeder Nachbarschaft beobachten, wenn da irgendwie "fremdländisch aussehende Personen" einziehen.
Da spielt dann weder die Staatsangehörigkeit, noch die Konfession eine Rolle.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Zusammenhang an. Unrecht hat Gauland nämlich nicht mit seiner Aussage, wenn man diese für sich alleine betrachtet.
> 
> Der Satz hätte auch von Gysi stammen können, um vielen Leuten mal ihre eigene Doppelmoral und Scheinheiligkeit vor Augen zu halten.
> 
> ...



Rassismus folgt halt keiner praktikablen Logik. 

Während ein Boateng als Fußballspieler trotz seines "exotischen Aussehns" selbst von rassistisch veranlagten Menschen als Teil deutscher Überlegenheit im Fussball gefeiert wird und diese Menschen da nicht auf die Idee kommen würden dies in ihrem Weltbild in Frage zu stellen ist dann der gahnische Nachbar natürlich in der Regel assozialer Abschaum der nur zum "abgreifen" von Arbeitslosengeld, verticken von  Drogen und vergewaltigen des sittsamen deutschen Mädels nach Deutschland gekommen ist und folglich nicht in die Nachbarschaft, oder gar Deutschland, passt.

Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für alleinerziehende Mütter die ein Kind aus einer Mischbeziehung haben. Die sind dann stellvertretend für ihre Unzucht mit dem Vater eine Schande fürs Land, oder müssen irgend einen Makel besitzen, oder nicht "sauber ticken", das sie keinen heroischen deutschen Siegfried, wobei von solchen Menschen schon ein weißer Deutscher mit großer Bierwampe und colerischer Veranlagung als "heroischer" wahrgenommen wird, abbekommen konnten und es mit einem Ausländer treiben mussten. 

Und deren Kind geht dann natürlich auch gar nicht, weil ja im Grunde schon klar ist das es später nur kriminell werden kann und kein "anständiger" "arbeitssamer" Deutscher wird.
Für diese Logik spielt es dann auch keine Rolle das ein Herr Boateng auch das Ergebnis einer Mischbeziehung ist, nicht kriminell ist, und aktuell einer der bekanntesten deutschen Fussballer.

Oder anders gesagt, Fussball ist halt eine Idiologie für sich, die nicht konträr zur übrigen idiologischen Weltanschauung von Rassisten läuft / laufen muss. Zumindest nicht solange Boateng nicht auch deren Nachbar ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ich meinte das gar nicht im Bezug auf Fussball und auch nicht aufgrund von Vorurteilen oder rassistischer Einstellung, die manche Leute haben.

Sondern eher so, dass selbst überzeugte Linke-/Grüne-/SPD-/Piraten-Wähler, "Refugees-Welcome-Anhänger" ihre Meinung plötzlich ändern, wenn im eigenen Haus oder der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft ein "Ausländer" einzieht. Oder wenn die 14/15/16-jährige Tochter ihren neuen Freund vorstellt und der Abdullah heißt.  

Gleiches natürlich bei Flüchtlingsunterkünften und selbst wenn es nur normale Häuser sind, die für 10-15 Personen umgebaut wurden. Helfen muss man "denen" doch, aber doch nicht hier bei mir 

Würde natürlich nie direkt zugegeben werden, aber man merkt es einigen Leuten an.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ich meinte das gar nicht im Bezug auf Fussball und auch nicht aufgrund von Vorurteilen oder rassistischer Einstellung, die manche Leute haben.
> 
> Sondern eher so, dass selbst überzeugte Linke-/Grüne-/SPD-/Piraten-Wähler, "Refugees-Welcome-Anhänger" ihre Meinung plötzlich ändern, wenn im eigenen Haus oder der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft ein "Ausländer" einzieht. Oder wenn die 14/15/16-jährige Tochter ihren neuen Freund vorstellt und der Abdullah heißt.
> 
> ...


Sieht man schön in Hamburg Blankenese.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ich meinte das gar nicht im Bezug auf Fussball und auch nicht aufgrund von Vorurteilen oder rassistischer Einstellung, die manche Leute haben.
> 
> Sondern eher so, dass selbst überzeugte Linke-/Grüne-/SPD-/Piraten-Wähler, "Refugees-Welcome-Anhänger" ihre Meinung plötzlich ändern, wenn im eigenen Haus oder der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft ein "Ausländer" einzieht. Oder wenn die 14/15/16-jährige Tochter ihren neuen Freund vorstellt und der Abdullah heißt.
> 
> ...



Das halt die Macht der Wirkung von Medien die man da sehr gut sehen kann.

So eine weinende syrische / afrikanische Mutter, oder ein verdreckter junger syrischer / afrikanischer Mann der sein Leid klagt weckt halt das Hilfsbedürfnis und das noch viel mehr je mehr Bilder man zwischendrin von zerbombten Häusern, zerstörten Straßen, brennenden Ortschaften, oder verdörten Feldern, zeigt und dabei erzählt wie elend doch absolut alles ist.

Sobald die selben Hilfsbedürftigen dann aber hier in Deutschland sind, wo sie die Landessprache nicht sprechen, wo dann auch kein Fernsehsender da ist der übersetzt was er sagt, er in schlabriger Jockinghose und mit Basecap, sowie Sportjacke dasteht, ändert sich das dann schnell und noch viel schneller wen diese plötzlich nicht mehr total ärmlich aussehnde Person die man ja nicht versteht und die aussieht wie das eingebrannte Klischebild von der typischen polnischen Klaubande, oder dem typischen Großstadtdealer mit seinem fremden Aussehn auch noch in direkter bidererer Nachbarschaft untergebracht werden soll.

"Das geht ja nunmal garnicht! Helfen ja, aber bitte nicht hier, bitte dort unterbringen wo schon die ganzen ALG II Assis wohnen, werden sie wenigstens nicht zum klauen animiert, weil es nichts zu holen gibt..." 

Da ist die durch Medien geweckte "unendliche" Hilfsbereitschaft dann doch sehr schnell gedämpft.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Was passiert wenn die Flüchtlingszahlen wieder ansteigen wie sie es momentan wieder tuen ? Oder wenn das Geld der Hochwasserhilfe wieder fälschlich verwendet wird ?
Dann wird die Stimmung noch mehr kippen. Und dann sind Wahlergebnisse wie in Österreich auch in Deutschland schneller aktuell als sich es einige wünschen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Das schlimme an PC ist ja, dass sich nicht die "Betroffenen" beschweren sondern irgendwelche Linken.
Tja die politische Linke, bedauernswert von Kämpfern für soziale Gerechtigkeit zu eine Meinungspolizei.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Zur Info:

Flüchtlinge und AfD sind nicht Thema des Threads. 

Sollten weitere Beiträge dazu hier erscheinen, werden diese kommentarlos ausgeblendet und verwarnt. Sollte das nicht ausreichen, wird dieser Thread dasselbe Schicksal ereilen, wie andere Threads, in denen versucht wurden diese Themen zu etablieren.

Zur Erinnerung noch einmal der Startbeitrag:



> Ich will von euch wissen, was ihr von der sogenannten "Political  Correctness" haltet! Dazu habe Ich euch eine Umfrage erstellt, in der  ihr euren Standpunkt wählen könnt.
> 
> Mich interessiert sehr, was ihr von PC haltet, ob ihr selbst versucht  politisch korrekt zu sein, oder ob euch das Thema eher kalt lässt.



*B2T*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ob ich konform lebe glaube ich nicht und werde so etwas nie anstreben. Ich kann mich sogar für etwas begeistern und bei zu viel Hype ins Gegenteil umschlagen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Volkermord an den Armeniern: Deutscher Bundestag beschliesst Resolution - DIE WELT

Ein weiteres Beispiel, wo politische Korrektheit zulange kontraproduktiv was. Aus politischer Korrekteit wurde dieses Verbrechen zulange nicht als das bezeichnet, was es ist.

Ein Völkermord. Endlich hat der deutsche Bundestag deutlich gesagt, dass es ein Völkermord war. 

Politische Korrekheit ist Gift für jede freie Gesellschaft. Nur Antidemokraten befürworten politische Korrketheit (sieht man ja auch hier im Thread).


----------



## T-Drive (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



> Endlich hat der deutsche Bundestag deutlich gesagt,



Mutti - nicht anwesend -
Vizekanzler - nicht anwesend -
Aussenminister -nicht anwesend bei der Abstimmung.

Deutlich im Sinne von PC sieht bei mir anders aus.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Politische Korrektheit, hat nichts mit Gerechtigkeit zu tun sondern etwas mit der Unterdrückung der Meinungsfreiheit durch Denunziationen...


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



> Flüchtlinge und AfD sind nicht Thema des Threads.



Wird erweitert um das Thema Völkermord. Entsprechende Beiträge ausgeblendet.


----------



## der-sack88 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

"Politische Korrektheit" an sich ist doch nichts falsches. Mir bricht kein Zacken aus der Krone, wenn eine bestimmte Gruppe nicht will, dass man sie mit ihrer Meinung nach abwertenden Begriffen bezeichnet, die historisch bedingt als rassistisch, sexistisch oder wie auch immer aufgefasst werden. Dass "politische Korrektheit" überhaupt eine negative Konnotation hat ist meiner Meinung nach eine ähnliche Verklärung der Tatsachen wie z.B. beim Begriff "Gutmensch" (gut sein=etwas schlechtes).
Ich kann hier auch keine wirkliche Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit sehen. Die abwertenden Begriffe sind ja zum größten Teil nicht verboten, nur bei Teilen der Gesellschaft verpönt. Man kann also gerne "politisch unkorrekt" sein, nur fällt es dann ebenfalls unter die Meinungsfreiheit, wenn man dann als empathieloses Schwein bezeichnet wird. So ist das eben in einer freien Gesellschaft. 

Wie auch immer man dazu steht, die künstliche Aufregung kann ich in jedem Fall nicht verstehen. Sprache wandelt sich, auf welche Art und Weise auch immer. Es kommen nicht nur "politisch unkorrekte" Worte aus der Mode, auch andere werden nicht mehr benutzt und vergessen. Warum das gerade bei (ab-)wertenden, unter Umständen rassistischen oder sexistischen Begriffen so schlimm sein soll verstehe ich nicht so ganz.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> "Politische Korrektheit" an sich ist doch nichts falsches.



Natürlich ist es das. Es ist ein Eingriff in die Sprache und das Denken.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Mir bricht kein Zacken aus der Krone, wenn eine bestimmte Gruppe nicht will, dass man sie mit ihrer Meinung nach abwertenden Begriffen bezeichnet, die historisch bedingt als rassistisch, sexistisch oder wie auch immer aufgefasst werden.



Wenn es nur darum gehen würde, hätte man wohl keine Probleme damit.

Politische Korrektheit bedroht die freie Rede

Es geht um solche Beispiele, wo Leute für das Aussprechen unbequemer Wahrheiten beleidigt und diffamiert werden.

Und das bedroht letztendlich die Meinungsfreiheit.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Dass "politische Korrektheit" überhaupt eine negative Konnotation hat ist meiner Meinung nach eine ähnliche Verklärung der Tatsachen wie z.B. beim Begriff "Gutmensch" (gut sein=etwas schlechtes).



Weil man mit dem Begriff „Gutmensch“ auch eine bestimmte Verhaltensweise anprangert, die auf Tolerant macht, aber intolerant ist.

Das Ungute im Gutmensch  | ZEITmagazin



			
				Zeit schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gutmensch glaubt, dass er, im Kampf für das, was er für "das Gute" hält, von jeder zwischenmenschlichen Rücksicht und jeder zivilisatorischen Regel entpflichtet ist. Beleidigungen, Demütigungen und sogar Gewalt sind erlaubt.



Das ist nämlich das Problem an den sogenannten „Gutmenschen“.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich kann hier auch keine wirkliche Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit sehen. Die abwertenden Begriffe sind ja zum größten Teil nicht verboten, nur bei Teilen der Gesellschaft verpönt. Man kann also gerne "politisch unkorrekt" sein, nur fällt es dann ebenfalls unter die Meinungsfreiheit, wenn man dann als empathieloses Schwein bezeichnet wird. So ist das eben in einer freien Gesellschaft.



Hast du dir die Beispiele, die hier verlinkt wurden, überhaupt mal durchgelesen?

Es geht nicht um abwertende Begriffe. 

Politische Korrektheit bedroht die freie Rede



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer man dazu steht, die künstliche Aufregung kann ich in jedem Fall nicht verstehen. Sprache wandelt sich, auf welche Art und Weise auch immer. Es kommen nicht nur "politisch unkorrekte" Worte aus der Mode, auch andere werden nicht mehr benutzt und vergessen. Warum das gerade bei (ab-)wertenden, unter Umständen rassistischen oder sexistischen Begriffen so schlimm sein soll verstehe ich nicht so ganz.



Siehe zuvor. Du hast das Problem nicht verstanden.


----------



## der-sack88 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Für mich hat das überhaupt nichts mit politischer Korrektheit zu tun. Wahrscheinlich verstehen wir unter dem Begriff etwas anderes... für mich sind die im Artikel beschriebenen Vorfälle eher Zeichen von einer zunehmenden Politisierung der Jugend an sich und nicht von einer angeblichen "politischen Korrektheit". Politische Thesen stoßen eben meistens in bestimmten Gruppen auf Widerstand. Oder würdest du auch PEGIDA, AfD usw. mundtot machen wollen, weil sie andere für "unbequeme Wahrheiten" diffamieren und beleidigen? Bei ähnlich veranlagter "Hetze" wie im verlinkten Artikel (also seitens der Studenten), nur aus anderen politischen Richtungen, würde doch auch keiner von "politischer Korrektheit" sprechen. Politik hat schon immer für Streit, Diskussionen und Meinungsverschiedenheiten gesorgt. Und genau das ist auch richtig so. Eine Einheitspartei mit Meinungsmonopol (Union/SPD/Grüne/FDP, SED, NSDAP...) ist immer schlecht. Nur zeigt dieses "wir allein sagen die unbequeme Wahrheit" seitens der neuen Rechten eben Bestrebungen, ebenfalls genau so etwas darzustellen...
Solche Diskussionen sollte es wenn es nach mir geht noch viel öfter geben, immerhin stärken sie den politischen Diskurs. Klar, mit einigen kann man nicht diskutieren, auf beiden Seiten. Aber ansonsten ist es doch gut, wenn sich die Leute endlich wieder für Politik interessieren.
Das Problem ist sicher, dass die angebliche "politische Korrektheit" oft (sicher nicht immer!) als Schutzwall benutzt wird, wenn man keine Argumente hat. Siehe diejenigen der "neuen Rechten", die offensichtliche Lügen erfinden, diese als "unbequeme Wahrheiten" darstellen und dann dicht machen und jegliche Diskussion und Argumentation meiden wie die Pest, weil sie sich angeblich von der bösen "politischen Korrektheit" angegriffen fühlen und mangels Argumenten nicht verteidigen können. Wird man doch wohl noch sagen dürfen!
Um es noch mal klarzustellen: ich spreche nicht von allen, genau wie es eben auch auf der anderen Seite einige unverbesserliche gibt, die auf Argumente größtenteils verzichten und nur nerven. Aber die schreien dann nicht "politische Korrektheit", sondern haben ihre eigenen Schlagwörter.

Zum Verständnis: ich verstehe darunter eigentlich die "Säuberung" der Sprache von Begriffen, die aus historischen Gründen, welche auch immer das sein mögen, heute unpassend sind. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ging es doch vor Jahren beispielsweise eher noch darum, ob man bestimmte Begriffe in Büchern ersetzen müsse, oder nicht? Also Form und nicht Inhalt, wie du hier meinst. Gut, in der Kunst sollte man es meiner Meinung nach so lassen wie es eben ist und in Kinderbüchern vielleicht erklärende Anmerkungen hinzufügen, aber ansonsten verstehe ich in diesem Fall nicht, was daran so schlimm ist. Und nur darum ging es mir.


----------



## Gorgomir (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ich weiss was sich gehört und was nicht, aber ich bin zu 100% gegen PC, sieht man ja an meinen Cartoons. Ich nenne das Kind grundsätzlich immer beim Namen und lasse mir keinen Maulkorb verpassen. Negerkuss bliebt Negerkuss und das Zigeunerschnitzel wird auch weiterhin so genannt. Nur weil ein paar klein geistige Nazis Worte negativ geprägt haben, werde ich sie mir nicht verbieten lassen. Manche Leute sollten aber auch mal ihr Verhalten überdenken und nicht plötzlich nach PC schreien, wenn man ihnen Kontra gibt. 

Gutmensch bezeichnet für mich einen Mainstream-Linken oder "Super Toleranten", der ums verrecken so links und offen sein will, dass er sich damit lächerlich macht. Das sind dann diese Leute die nicht einsehen wollen, dass man nicht millionen von Flüchtlingen aufnehmen und durch füttern kann oder dass man auf Kriminelle nun mal keine Rücksicht nehmen darf und sie entweder raus schmeisst oder je nach Tat für immer weg sperrt. Gutmenschen sind jene, die schon aus Prinzip "Menschenrechte" schreien, egal ob man Kritik übt oder diskutiert, diese Leute sind auch jene die immer wieder die Nazikeule schwingen.

Über die Linken Steineschmeißer braucht man nicht reden, da sind mir Brüllaffen lieber, die bellen nur. 

PEGIDA und AfD haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung, denn Freiheit gilt nicht nur für Linke. Nicht jeder der die mangelnde Integration von sehr vielen Ausländern anprangert ist ein Nazi, manche sollten sich mal genauer umschauen. In meiner Gegend gibts ein Viertel, dass in Türkischer Hand ist, als Deutscher bekommt da schnell was aufs Maul und das sind schon lange keine Einzelfälle mehr. Dennoch hasse ich nicht alle Ausländer oder hier geborenen türken etc. Es kommt immer auf deren Verhalten an, aber man muss sagen dürfen, was einem nicht passt. 

So lange es die kriminelle Antifa geben darf, sind rechte Kameradschaften genauso legitim. Gleiches Recht für alle oder man verbietet linke Organisiationen ebenfalls oder schluckt die bittere Pille und akzeptiert beide Seiten. Ich sympatiere weder mit den Rechten, noch mit den Linken, da mir Engstirnigkeit auf beiden Seiten, die Homophobie der Rechten oder die ständigen Krawalle der Linken auf den Sack gehen.

PC ist Zensur und ich verachte jegliche Art der Zensur.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Gorgomir schrieb:


> , aber man muss sagen dürfen, was einem nicht passt.



Darfst du ja, mit der Reaktion anderer Menschen muss man selbst klar kommen ob diese nun positiv oder negativ sind.


----------



## Gorgomir (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ich kann damit sehr gut leben, leider findet man akzeptanz oft nur einseitig. Leben und leben lassen sage ich da nur und das lebe ich auch vollkommen. Mir sind Herkunft und Gesinnung egal, solange die Leute friedlich bleiben und einander wenigstens aus dem Weg gehen. Wer aber Vergewaltigt, mordet, brandschatzt oder mit Steinen schmeißt, soll von mir aus bis an sein Lebensende in der Wüste staubsaugen; das gilt für alle Seiten und Lager.

Ich lege übrigens auch keinen Wert darauf, dass mir Linke oder Rechte Sympathien entgegen bringen. Von politisch extremen, Rassisten und Faschisten halte ich mich fern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Darfst du ja, mit der Reaktion anderer Menschen muss man selbst klar kommen ob diese nun positiv oder negativ sind.


Wenn due Reaktion allerdings Beleidigungen, Diffamierungen und die Vernichtung von Existenzen ist, dann muss man damit nicht klar kommen.

Und genau so handeln die Gutmenschen und politisch korrekten.


----------



## Gorgomir (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ich habe bisher auch nicht anderes erlebt.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn due Reaktion allerdings Beleidigungen, Diffamierungen und die Vernichtung von Existenzen ist, dann muss man damit nicht klar kommen.
> 
> Und genau so handeln die Gutmenschen und politisch korrekten.



Das könnte man jetzt der Gegenseite auch vorwerfen


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das könnte man jetzt der Gegenseite auch vorwerfen



Die hat ja nicht den Quatsch mit der politischen Korrektheit angefangen.


----------



## Gorgomir (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Da hast du recht, nur ist mir das eben noch nicht passiert, die waren da recht pflegeleicht und sind dann auf Abstand gegangen oder waren soagr freundlich zu mir; obwohl ich deutlich andere Standpunkte vertreten habe. Mit Linken habe ich bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man mit denen kaum über andere Ansichten diskutieren kann. Da wird schnell die Nazikeule geschwungen oder gleich auf Krawall geschaltet.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das könnte man jetzt der Gegenseite auch vorwerfen


Ja, aber für mich haben Nazivergleiche also der Vergleich mit Leuten die an Millionen Toten schuld sind einen anderen Charakter als wenn ein Rechtspopulist Bahnhofsklatscher oder Gutmensch sagt...


----------



## Rolk (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Political Correctness hat schon was von Zensur, i.d.R. von linker Zensur. Gleich zwei Gründe nichts davon zu halten.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber für mich haben Nazivergleiche also der Vergleich mit Leuten die an Millionen Toten schuld sind einen anderen Charakter als wenn ein Rechtspopulist Bahnhofsklatscher oder Gutmensch sagt...


Gutmensch ist genauso ein abwertender Begriff, nicht besser als ein Nazivergleich da beides darauf abzielt, den anderen abzuwerten. Sind halt beides Stammtischbegriffe die kommen, wenn es keine Argumente mehr gibt. 
Du kannst jetzt Nazi mit den Begriffen Neonazi, Rassist oder Kommunist austauschen, in einer polemischen "Diskussion" kann man die Begriffe eigentlich in vielen Sätzen austauschen. 

Und nein, wenn jemand rassistisch ist, dann soll man den auch als Rassist bezeichnen. Aber von vornherein jemanden als Gutmensch/Rassist/Neonazi zu bezeichnen führt meist zu keiner sinnvollen Diskussion.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Gutmensch ist genauso ein abwertender Begriff, nicht besser als ein Nazivergleich da beides darauf abzielt, den anderen abzuwerten.



Natürlich ist es ein Unterschied.

Der Nationalsozialismus ist für den schlimmsten Krieg der Menschheitsgeschichte und für das schlimmste Verbrechen der Menschheitsgeschichte verantwortlich.

Vergleiche mit dieser Ideologie sind a) schwerste Beleidigung und Diffamierung und b) eine Verharmlosung der tatsächlichen Opfer des Nationalsozialismus.

Hingegen „Gutmensch“ eine Bezeichnung für einen bestimmten Typ Mensch ist.



			
				Duden schrieb:
			
		

> [naiver] Mensch, der sich in einer als unkritisch, übertrieben, nervtötend o. ä. empfundenen Weise im Sinne der *Political Correctness* verhält, sich für die *Political Correctness* einsetzt



Passt also perfekt zum Thema. 

Oder auch diese Definition ist sehr treffend.



			
				Zeit schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gutmensch glaubt, dass er, im Kampf für das, was er für "das Gute" hält, von jeder zwischenmenschlichen Rücksicht und jeder zivilisatorischen Regel entpflichtet ist. Beleidigungen, Demütigungen und sogar Gewalt sind erlaubt.



Gutmenschen und die von ihnen betriebenen politische Korrektheit ist nunmal Gift für die freie Rede und damit für eine freie Gesellschaft.

Nur Antidemokraten verteidigen dieses Verhalten. Aber dieses Verhalten konnte man ja auch schon in früheren Threads erleben.

Die Gutmenschen und politische Korrekten unterbinden jede Diskussion und zerstören das gesellschaftliche Klima.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Sind halt beides Stammtischbegriffe die kommen, wenn es keine Argumente mehr gibt.



Nur das die Nazikeule mittlerweile derart oft geschwungen wird, dass es nicht mehr wirkt.

Ich meine, selbst Heino soll ja laut Jan Delay mittlerweile „Nazi“ sein.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und nein, wenn jemand rassistisch ist, dann soll man den auch als Rassist bezeichnen. Aber von vornherein jemanden als Gutmensch/Rassist/Neonazi zu bezeichnen führt meist zu keiner sinnvollen Diskussion.



Ach und wer hat darüber die Deutungshoheit, was rassistisch und was nicht?

Dieses Recht maßen sich ja die Gutmenschen an.

Welche Blüten das dann treibt, sieht man ja.



			
				Faz schrieb:
			
		

> Anthony Glees hebt seine Hände und baut eine Zuschauergalerie über einem Hörsaal: „Da oben haben sie gesessen, und ich musste mitten unter ihnen hindurch.“ Sie, das waren die Studenten, von denen er sich bedroht fühlte. „Rassist!“ und „Islamhasser!“ hatten sie gebrüllt, und Glees, Professor für Politikwissenschaften, wusste einen Moment lang nicht, wie er unbeschadet aus dem Saal kommen sollte. „Mir war wirklich mulmig zumute“, erinnert er sich.
> 
> Jetzt sitzt der Professor in einem Polstersessel in einem holzvertäfelten Café in Oxford, nicht weit von dem College, an dem er studiert hat. Glees kennt viele Universitäten, in Britannien und in Deutschland. Nach mehr als vierzig Jahren im Dienst der Wissenschaft überblickt er ganze Epochen von Hochschulkultur. Was sich heute an den britischen Universitäten abspiele, sagt Glees, erinnere ihn am ehesten an Frankfurt zum Ende der sechziger Jahre, als niedergebrüllt wurde, wer nicht ins Weltbild der Studenten passte. „Aber damals waren wenigstens die Professoren auf der anderen Seite – heute werden die Studenten von ihren Dozenten oft noch angeheizt.“
> 
> *Glees, ein Fachmann für innere Sicherheit, hatte auf einem Podium in der University of London gesessen, ein paar Wochen ist das her, und gleich zwei Sünden begangen: Zuerst verteidigte er die staatliche Organisation „Prevent“, die versucht, junge, extremismusgefährdete Muslime zu deradikalisieren. Etwas später beklagte er, dass der Botschafter Israels trotz vieler Bemühungen von keiner Universität im Königreich mehr eingeladen werde, aus Angst vor Protesten. *Aus Sicht der Studenten war das Maß damit voll. Tumulte brachen aus. Glees hat so was nicht zum ersten Mal erlebt. „Wir werden alle eingeschüchtert“, sagt er.



Ich habe das entscheidende fett hervorgehoben.

Für diese Aussagen, wurde der Mann als „Rassist“ beschimpft. Man möge mir doch mal bitte den „Rassismus“ in seiner Aussage zeigen.

Und so geht es doch mittlerweile oft zu. Jemand spricht eine unbequeme Wahrheit aus oder er weicht von der Meinung der Gutmenschen ab und schon kommt der Nazivergleich oder Rassismusvorwurf.

Und genau dieses Verhalten tötet jede freie Diskussion. Wie kann man derart totalitäre Zustände auch noch verteidigen?


----------



## JePe (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ja, ja. Der Duden. Da schaue ich auch ab und an mal rein - wenn ich wissen will, wie man ein Wort schreibt, aber eher nicht, was es bedeutet.

Auch wenn es anstrengender zu lesen ist als ein gesinnungskompatibler Einzeiler - hier gibt es eine laengere Definition des Wortes "Gutmensch" einschliesslich einer lesenswerten Analyse seiner Herkunft. Man kann dort auch lesen, dass und weshalb es schon mehrmals bei der Wahl zum Unwort des Jahres ganz weit vorne im Bus sass und 2015 dann verdient das Rennen gemacht hat.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Als Nazi kann man auch einen bestimmten Typ von Mensch bezeichnen...


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*

Ja einen Anhänger dieser Ideologie.
Ein Nazi ist ein Rechtsextremist, aber ein Rechtsextremist ist nicht ausgerechnet ein Nazi.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Political Correctness - Was denkt ihr darüber?*



JePe schrieb:


> Ja, ja. Der Duden. Da schaue ich auch ab und an mal rein - wenn ich wissen will, wie man ein Wort schreibt, aber eher nicht, was es bedeutet.
> 
> Auch wenn es anstrengender zu lesen ist als ein gesinnungskompatibler Einzeiler - hier gibt es eine laengere Definition des Wortes "Gutmensch" einschliesslich einer lesenswerten Analyse seiner Herkunft. Man kann dort auch lesen, dass und weshalb es schon mehrmals bei der Wahl zum Unwort des Jahres ganz weit vorne im Bus sass und 2015 dann verdient das Rennen gemacht hat.



Warum auch immer Wikipedia jetzt die deutsche Sprache besser beurteilen kann, als der Duden. 

Zumal selbst der Wikipeidartikel auch die Dudendefiniton nennt. Also so falsch scheint der Duden ja nicht zu liegen.


----------

